# Project Daedalus (Issue #4)



## Agamon (May 30, 2004)

*Freedom Plaza, Manhattan, New York City, NY*

_0905 hours, EDT, Friday July 11th, 2014_

Everyone was greeted this morning by what should be another pleasant day in New York.  You each made your way through the morning traffic to lower Manhattan and Freedom Plaza, headquarters for American Freedom, as well as the new team you’ll be joining.

Freedom Plaza was built in 2006 on the site where the World Trade Center once stood.  The lone building, used commercially, was surrounded by a park and a grand statue, commemorating the Twin Towers and those that lost their lives in the tragedy there.  In 2011, while some of the commercial offices remained, most of the building was retrofitted to become home to the new American elite team, American Freedom.

Everyone now stands in the lobby of the building.  The lobby is usually open to the public at this time of the day, but is currently closed to anyone not part of the orientation.  Along with the seven of you, Sarah Edwards is here (an athletic woman with short, blonde hair for those of you who don’t know her), though by the look on her face, she doesn’t seem very happy to be here.

Also in the lobby, having just joined you, is Screaming Eagle, whom everyone knows, or at least knows of, as well as two other members of AF: Daniel Broadtree, a huge Native American man, whose long mane of dark hair pierced down the center with a shock of pure white, better known as Silvertip; and Andrew Fischer, aka Jersey Devil, the sight of whom causes you to pause seeing him in person.  His hairy, hoofed, winged form is a bit disconcerting, but he has a broad smile as he scans the room.  Another woman, this one dark haired, whom most of you don’t recognize, also stands in the room.  She has a businesslike demeanor as she looks about the lobby.

“Thanks for coming,” Screaming Eagle says.  “Everybody is here, that’s great,” she adds looking at each of you.  “You all know why you’re here.  Each of you has an opportunity to serve this country in its newest elite team.  I’m Screaming Eagle, this is Silvertip and Jersey Devil, and over there, is your team’s government liaison, Angela Winters.”

“So, to start, each of you can introduce yourselves to your future teammates,” she says, waving her hand allowing signaling each of you to speak in turn.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

Misha scanned the room wearing his normal clothes, but with a new addition to his normally somber clothes.  A smile.  He seemed to have a great amount of presence in the room, despite not actually doing anything, besides just sitting.  He glanced around the room, and seeing no one else step up to Screaming Eagle’s question he walks forward and clears his throat.

“Misha Werner, Washington DC police department,” he cracks a smile, “just a cop, nothing fancy.  I dealt with homicide and did some SWAT training but I am just your average cop, the money wasn’t all that great, but the satisfaction was more then enough.  Yeah I am one of those guys, I need to be doing something that matters,” he gestures to Tyroc, “and I am glad to be apart of this.  It wasn’t my first choice but a friend talked me into it,” he says as he turns his attention to Screaming Eagle, giving her a subtle look as he moves aside.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2004)

Rachel scans the room nervously, her nose working on overdrive to pick up all the unfamiliar scents in the room.  She shifts nervously from foot to foot in her new, and only set of clothes, looking for all the world like just another high school girl.  She doesn't rightly know who it is she should be paying attention to, Screaming Eagle, Silver Tip, and Jersey Devil are all very famous, and Devil, well he wouldn't be so bad to be around in her Werewolf form, he wouldn't jump to conclusions or be disgusted, then again, here was her new pack, she should be getting to know their scents, to know who they were.  Torn as she was, she looks from the American Freedom members to the others that were here and back again, warily taking everything that she can with her super-human senses.

When Misha introduces hmself, Rachel's sense's go into over-drive, trying to puzzle out exactly what it is about him that makes him stand out so much, that gives him so much, prescence.  She decided that it was partly his appearance, but, he just seemed to radiate charisma and charm.

"Hi, I'm Rachel, uh, Rachel Masters."  she says nervously, crossing her hands behind her back, rocking back on her heels.  "I...I'm not a cop or anything really cool, I just a graduated a month or so ago."


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

"Hey, glad to..." Tyroc starts as he's interrupted by the other guy.  _Holy rude,_ Tyrone thinks.  _Or just way too gung ho_.  He rolls his eyes at the 'average cop' comment.  He's just about to speak again when the girl speaks up.  _It's a conspiracy to keep me shut up_, he jokes to himself, listening to her short introduction.  

"Just graduated, yo?  That's nothin' to sneeze at, babe.  Just don't quit there," he adds with a reassuring smile.  "Nothin' will ever serve as well as a good education.  Oh, and come on, brother," he says at Misha.  "If you're just an average cop, you'd never have gotten the attention of the selection committee.  But hey, whatever story you wanna stick with, buckeroo.

"Yo, I'm Tyroc, and pretty much everyone here already knows me or knows of me.  Actually, I'd guess that would be everyone, unless you been livin' in a hole or out of the country for a long time.  Now, I know this will come as a horrible shock to you all," he says warningly, looking very seriously, before adding with a returning smile, "but I'm black."

"I live here in New York, with my mama, and for the time being, Miguel and his girl are stayin' with mama too," he says, pointing out Miguel.  "I have my bachelor degree in computer programmin' and science, and programmed part of the original VSC operating system.  I worked for VSC until my abduction and incarceration by Biogen.

"Now, unlike furball, Wolfman Jack and Angel here who fancy themselves _elites_, I am a super hero," he says with a smile.  "I try to do what's in the comic books, just in the real world.  I help stop crime, break up gang wars, fund some after school programs and scholarships, and generally am just as great as all the press indicates," he grins.  "And I've been super heroin' for eight years, probably as long as Angel has been, just self trained and without official endorsement.  And for those of you wantin' autographs, I'm sure I have some 8x12 glossies in the trunk of my car," he says, half jokingly... especially since he does.  "And for some reason, people say I sometimes talk too much," he quips.

"If you wanna know anything else, just ask me or you can visit my official website," he adds with a laugh.  "I should have my sidekick's page up by tomorrow night," he says, smiling at Aaron.  "I've given up on keepin' my private life secret, yo.  Kinda pointless after my interview in Denver."

Glancing over at Sarah, he gives a slight nod and squintes his eyes to get her attention, trying to get her to initiate a mental link as he walks over to stand next to her.  _Hey, good to see you again, but you look pretty stressed out.  You ok?_

_*Powers:  I'll use innuendo to try to get her to talk mentally.*_

_*Note:  Tyroc is dressed in his cowboy boots, leather pants, and black cotton, long sleeve, pullover shirt.  His sunglasses are tucked into his front pants pocket.  And like the members of AF, he too is famous (fame feat) and should be quite recognizeable to anyone living in the USA.*_


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2004)

Screaming Eagle notices Misha's look, but she doesn't return it, obviously doing her best to not give anyone in the room any extra attention.

Once Tyroc quiets to mentally 'speak' with Sarah, Jersey Devil quips, "Tyroc forgot to mention that he's also the leader of the team.  And you can see why: he likes to hear himself talk.  Good thing he's good at it, 'cause whenever you guys need to speak to anyone, he'll be there, flapping his gums."  Devil smirks at Tyroc, allowing the next person to speak.

Innuendo check 20, Sarah notices Tyroc's willingness to 'converse'.

Sarah, looking at Tyroc, simply replies, _"I'm fine."_  Though short, her response seens genuine, maybe she's just tired or something.

Sarah then turns to the others.  "I'm Sarah Edwards, I'm a telepath.  I used to be a cop, as well.  In fact, I'd still be with the force if they'd take me back.  But apparently I'm difficult to trust now that my powers have become public knowledge," she says, her words becoming more bitter as she continues to speak.  Perhaps she's not just tired.  "I came here because I really don't have anywhere else to go, so, what the hell," she says, shrugging.

Winters and Silvertip both arch an eyebrow at this.  Devil just sort of looks sideways at Screaming Eagle, who simply looks at Sarah with narrowed eyes, obviously not much liking that response.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2004)

Smiling warm-heartedly around the room, the other dark-haired woman in business attire begins to mentally classify her new teammates. Misha's attractive appearance and charismatic demeanor instantly intrigued Jennifer, although she smelled a fellow military officer as well. She idly wondered what her chances were with him. _Not good._

The teenage girl was shy, and needed self-confidence. _Perhaps I can help her, like a big sister or something?_

The African-American was..._Good God, he likes to talk! I thought he was done!_ Eagle's later comment also took her by surprise. _He's the team leader? I figured Misha to be...I guess the government had good reason._ Jennifer mentally tunes out the rest of Tyroc's extended introduction. 

The blond's bitterness and defeatism immediately turned her off. _You're given a rare opportunity to serve your country and do far more good than any police officer, and this is how you show appreciation? Not to mention the disrespect you show everyone else here? Bitch._

Jennifer smiles again, adjusts her posture, and introduces herself.  My name is Jennifer Laroux, a former US Army sergeant and mountain climber. If you need a drink chilled, I'm the person you see. I can transmute my body mass into a swirling cloud of ice.

It's a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

"Hey," Tyroc says to Sarah with a nod of his chin.  "I trust ya," he says, not making an issue of her attitude.  "That's gotta count for something, don't it?" he asks rhetorically with a smile.  He taps his left temple and thinks, _You always have a place to go if you need it, Sarah, no strings attached._

_I don't know what happened since you got back, and I won't pry, but this gig?  This is going to let you help ten times the people you could in the NYPD.  It's _their_ loss if they want to be paranoid and prejudiced, and our gain.  And if you ever wanna talk about whatever happened, well, uh... I'd probably suck as a choice, but mama's got a pretty good ear,_ he thinks, though he chuckles audibly.

"And you know what's gonna be really cool?  I'm pretty sure you just got way more weight behind you than your former boss can ever hope to muster," he says confidently.  

"I'm really glad you're on the team, Sarah.  So yeah, what the hell," he finishes with a grin.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh, and come on, brother," he says at Misha.  "If you're just an average cop, you'd never have gotten the attention of the selection committee.  But hey, whatever story you wanna stick with, buckeroo.




"The average cop is more of a hero then 90% of the elites on the earth.  I am proud of my occuptaion.  I also apologize for _interrupting_ you, I see that you wanted to get the first word in," Misha replies not raising his voice.

"Army Sergeant?" he smiles genuinely, "Air Force Special Operations, before I was a cop, you will forgive me if I was commissioned though..." he says in an honest manner to Jennifer.

"Nice to meet you Rachel," he turns to Rachel, "I hope you guys don't mind if I just have you all call me Misha."


----------



## Elementor (May 30, 2004)

With a bit of a nervous look a young blonde haired and blue eyed teen steps forward.  "Umm, hey.  My name is Aaron and I'm from Vancouver, Canada.  Similar to you," he says with a nod towards Jennifer, "I can change myself into any of the 4 basic elements and can also control and manipulate them.  According to my school counsellor I am also supposedly some kind of super genius but I'm feeling pretty dumb after our last little adventure with American Freedom. As for why I am here I guess my parents really didnt know what else to do with me.  They arent exactly what you would call elite-tolerant."

As he turns to step back again he pipes up once more, "Oh yeah!  I go by the name of Elementor and Ty put me on his superhero website.  Also my 15th birthday is just a week away so feel free to shower me with gifts," he finishes with a broad grin.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2004)

Rachel smiles happily when Aaron steps forward, she was afraid she was going to be the only nervous one, not to mention the youngest, everyone else had already sone so much, been in the army, been cops, Tyroc had been doing this for 8 years already, but with Aaron, at least she wasn't the youngest anymore.

"I don't really have the money to go to sch...hmm, well I guess I do, but I wouldn't do that too myself, my powers make me really really hate being cooped up in a classroom, if I can't be out doing stuff, I really can get stir crazy, besides, I already know what I'm gonna do, and my powers are pretty much perfect for it, I mean I already have a lot of experience with it from them, it shouldn't be too hard to get a job as a Park Ranger."

"I don't have any kind of super name or anything," Rachel says with a small shrug, "I guess you guys could give me one if I have to have it." she offers.  She looks from Tyrone to Misha and back again, "Are you sure that Misha's not in charge?" she asks curiously, "its just, well, his scent is more uh, just more commanding, you know?" she asks, then blushes, that hadn't been a very human thing to say.

"Uh, sorry, I can become a wolf, well, and a, well I guess a Were-wolf too, and that makes me really into my senses since they are so sharp, and well, thats how wolves decide things, you can tall an awful lot about people from their scents, you can tell if they are lieing, how they feel, if they are upset, who is dominant, all kinds of stuff.  I well...I guess I'll just be quiet now." she says embaressedly.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

> "Are you sure that Misha's not in charge?" she asks curiously, "its just, well, his scent is more uh, just more commanding, you know?" she asks, then blushes, that hadn't been a very human thing to say.



"That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day," Tyrone laughs.  

"I aint one to bark orders or take things too seriously most of the time, and I don't got military trainin', but I do have some things I'm sure they wanted when they picked out a team leader.  I'm the guy folks will recognize before we even get going, the press likes me, and I've been in charge of folks before when I worked for Vanguard.  I'm guessin' that made up for any lack in military training.

"Or," he adds with a grin, "you just might not like my cologne."

"Hey, Aaron, remind me to get some pictures of you for the site later.  Nearly 15 huh?  One more year and you can drive!" he says.  "I be a bar-b-que at Mama's would be just the thing for a good party setting," he ponders aloud.  "Not to mention I have her workin' on a slammin' outfit for you."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

Misha moves away from the spotlight, glad to see the superstar flexing his “muscles”.  He really didn’t care hat training Tyroc had, it was not his concern.  He gave a good look over the youngest member but satisfied that he was taken care of, decided to focus his attention to the other young member.  He knew a great deal about her, probably more then she realized as he gave her a cursory once over, in a look that lasted maybe a second, but read whole patterns of her psyche, physical tendencies, and abilities.

He took note of Jennifer’s look when Sara spoke, and realized that not all was as it seemed with the mentalist.  There was nothing worse then a wild card, and one that could read our minds was the worst kind of wild card, he would make a note to watch her as he scanned the room, forcibly shielding his thoughts.  

But back to the choice for leader, there were worst people to choose.  So he could take solace in that, it was a simple matter to ignore his words, it wasn’t worth listening to at least to Misha anyways.  But then it didn’t really matter he filled is role ready enough, and his ability to hog the scene should hopefully keep Misha out of the spotlight to get things done.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2004)

"I'm not saying your a bad choice or anything," Rachel rushes to reassure Tyrone, "just forget I said anything," she says, her cheeks pinking to match her reddish hair.  When he brings up costumes, Rachel's face goes even redder if thats possible.

"Uh, where exactly do we get our uniforms or whatever, cause I have a problem, when I shapeshift, well, my inbetween, between me and wolf me, well, its 7 and a half feet tall and 290 lbs and all muscley, so I don't even come close to fitting in the same clothes, and my wolf form is just, well different, and these are the only clothes I have." she says, blushing heavily at having to tell everyone that she ended up naked very frequently, and would be even more so if she was gonna have to shift a lot.

"I would also like to know if there is anywhere to stay since it looks like at least a few of us need to go apartment hunting." she says, looking to Screaming Eagle and Winters, not really knowing who would be the person handling that stuff.  She gets the sense that the team could certainly form a pack, but that there were too many Alphas for it to be an entirely friendly one.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

> "I'm not saying your a bad choice or anything," Rachel rushes to reassure Tyrone, "just forget I said anything," she says, her cheeks pinking to match her reddish hair.



Tyrone chuckles.  "You'd have to work a bit harder than that to hurt my feelings, so don't sweat it."



> "Uh, where exactly do we get our uniforms or whatever, cause I have a problem, when I shapeshift, well, my inbetween, between me and wolf me, well, its 7 and a half feet tall and 290 lbs and all muscley, so I don't even come close to fitting in the same clothes, and my wolf form is just, well different, and these are the only clothes I have." she says, blushing heavily at having to tell everyone that she ended up naked very frequently, and would be even more so if she was gonna have to shift a lot.



Tyroc can't help but laugh a bit and shake his head.  "I swear, half the elites I meet end up naked after a fight.  I'd say the man upstairs likes me, but enough of the naked folks are men that I'm not so sure."


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2004)

Rachel perks up a bit at the comment, "So its not just me then? Thats good, I wouldn't want to be the only one who's naked all the time, I mean, well, my body isn't bad looking, well at least I don't think so," she says looking over her shoulder and turning around trying to catch a look at her butt, much like a dog chasing its tail, turning quickly in place. "but It'd be really not cool to be the only only one naked so much since judging from you guys, were gonna be on the news a lot." she says, indicating American Freedom when she gives up.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2004)

More than forgiven, she says with a smile towards Misha.

Still, Jennifer says, glancing towards Screaming Eagle. While I have no doubts young Aaron is competent, are we certain putting minors in constant harm's way is a sound policy?

As a side note, like Rachel here, the use of my powers involves leaving my garments behind. For media purposes, it would be best if we stayed in these forms until out of sight of the public. _And Mr. Tyrone as well._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2004)

Misha continues to listen, leaning against the wall, out of the way giving a nod to Jennifer when she smiles.  He gives her a smile, and listens to see what Tyroc is going to say next, quite resigned to the fact that the black man had something to say about everything.

_15 years old, and the kid is greener then a freaking new recruit, I don't like that one bit.  It does not help that Tyroc encourages him, what an idiot.  Oh well, its not my job, just keep these kids alive long enough to realize they are in the wrong career field._

His same boyish smile, and friendly look never leaves his face.


----------



## Agamon (May 31, 2004)

Tyrone's Diplomacy check on Sarah: 21

Sarah's expression softens as Tyrone speaks to her.  "Oh, good," she says with a teasing smirk, "just what I needed, to gain some weight."

"Don't worry, Rachel, this is not a school," Ms. Winters says.  "Aaron will receive a tutor to work with him to help him acquire the necessary basic schooling, but if anyone else wishes to takes any classes of any sort, you'll need to do it on your own personal time."

"And let me just say," Jersey Devil adds, "you're not going to have a whole helluva lot personal time, trust me."

"As for uniforms, I'm sorry, there's no magical material that will stay on you regardless of whether you turn to air, snow or an 8-foot tall beast," Screaming Eagle says.  "You will be issued uniforms based with your individual abilities in mind, however.  And yes, it would be best if you took the prudent route and remain in a non-'naked human' form while in the public eye.  Otherwise, you'll be dealing with a PR nightmare I personally wouldn't want to touch with a 10-foot pole."

"Government policy, Miss Laroux," Winters replies sharply, "is best left to those that govern.  I've come to know Aaron rather well during trip form Vancouver and I'm certain Aaron believes in himself, and in all of you.  In the interest of team unity, it would be best that you do the same."

Much like Misha, Silvertip simply stands back, his huge, corded arms folded in front of him, watching the exchange and taking note of the current speaker or spoken to, seamingly judging reactions.


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2004)

Tyroc smiles, glad to see Sarah relax a little.  "I dunno, looks like you aint been eatin' much... Hey, no personal time?" Tyroc says with disappointment.  "Oh great, I'm gonna have to pull a Neutron and get trampled by a cow just so I have time to meet a girl," he says with mock distress.

"I doubt we'll have to worry much about nakedness honestly.  We had to deal with that enough with Aaron and Max and Sam when we escaped from Biogen.  I figure, keep some extra uniforms in whatever our ride is gonna be, carry a pack with a few in it when we're not gonna be near it, and things'll work out fine.  Aaron can even create a change room if need be.  And if it doesn't work out, well, we know how to keep our comments to ourselves after prancing around in hospital gowns with each other for months."

When Winters snaps at Jennifer, Tyrone says to her, "Hey, no need to snap, Angie.  Questions are good, and it was a fair question.  Besides, if I didn't know what Aaron was capable of, I'd have worried about his age too.  Luckily," he says with a grin to Aaron, "I have and am just glad he's on our side."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2004)

Rachel looks rather relieved when Winters steps tells her its not gonna be like a school, she hated school while she was there, and it hated her, she never had done better then a B and even forcing down her animal nature for long enough to do that was torture.  "Well thats good, I think, I just can't really pay attention for that long in such a small space, it just feels like I'm stuck in one of those bear trap thingies," she says, absently rubbing at her leg.

She starts a small circuit around the outside of the group, ostensibly to let off excess nervous energy, but really just to let her get close to her teammates, her new pack so that she could properly mark their scents, though she does pay particular attention to Devil and Silver-tip, its the Liason's scent that makes her wrinkle her nose, the woman just rubbed her the wrong way, she acted like she was pack leader when she wouldn't even be with the pack when the pack was stalking its prey, as far as she could tell, the woman was just there to handle paperwork, like a secretary.

She nods in agreement when Tyrone backs up Jen, while she didn't really agree with her, Jen was still suppoused to be a packmate, and wolves were suppoused to help and suppourt their packmates, Alpha's most of all.  "I am 18," she tells Jen, as if it should be somehow evident, despite not appearing to be much older then 16.  She smiles and shrugs at the Wintery elite, "We'll just all take care of each other, is all, then it wont matter how old anyone is since everyone else will be there to help.  Thats what teammates are for." she says, mentally substituting the word team for pack.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2004)

Misha continues to watch, and get a feel for how Miss Winters is handling the current situation, especially as it seems like several members are becoming somewhat confrontational.

_Misha will take 10 on the Sense Motive check for Miss Winters, get a feel for her attitude._

“As we have seen with Legacy,” he says from his place in the back in voice that just draws attention despite himself, “age is not a factor anymore when it comes to elites.  Elementor was chosen for a reason, young or not, I am not going to sell him short.”

Misha pauses for a moment, waiting to see if Tyrone has anything to say, knowing he does he continues, “I am sorry to interrupt if I spoke out of turn.”  Misha goes silent continuing to observe.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2004)

Your own government policy, Ms. Winters, is also contradictory. Young Aaron isn't old enough to serve in the armed forces, yet somehow you justify using him against people who can dance around in machine gun fire and shoot laser blasts out of their eyes? 

_Besides, it sounds like the poor kid has suffered enough, if he's from BioGen. Kidnapping, torture, and a family who hates him? He shouldn't have to do this._

I believe in Aaron's abilities as well; frankly, it's your own decisions that bother me.


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2004)

_Well, aren't we turning out to be one big happy family._ A voice chimes in, the tone is joking. its an obvious attempt to break the growing tension in the room.

The man who is speaking is in his late teens to early 20s. He is dressed very casually, jeans and a t-shirt. He has several tattoos on his arms and possibly on his neck, The tattoos look like tribal markings but to anyone in law enforcement would recognise it as gang markings. It's possible that he has more but they are hidden by his t-shirt.

_The cabrito knows the risks just like the rest of us, besides the leaderman won't let him stick his neck out without reason._ The man adds as he walks over to where Tyrone is standing. _I'm Miguel, resident ex-hoodlem at your service and don't worry about being naked chica,_ he says looking over to Rachel. _I'll only stare a little._ He says with a wink and a smile, letting her know he is just kidding.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2004)

"Jen, calm down, its not such a huge thing, I mean, people who are in charge of stuff don't always make sense, I mean, I can vote to decide who gets to be the President, a very very important thing, thats what we are always told, I can go join the army and get into all kinds of bad situations, but I'm not allowed to choose for myself whether or not to drink.  Kind of backwards there, you'd think that voting to see who gets to run a country would require you to be older and more mature then deciding whether or not to pick up a beer can.  Erm, not that I drink or anything."  she says quickly.

When Miguel makes his comment and winks at her, she backs up half a step, he was the type of boy she was warned off of at the orphanage, not that that really mattered anymore, but he was sorta, well, not really reasuring, if he was a criminal how come he got to be on the team? she wondered.


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2004)

> Misha pauses for a moment, waiting to see if Tyrone has anything to say, knowing he does he continues, “I am sorry to interrupt if I spoke out of turn.” Misha goes silent continuing to observe.



"Hey, don't let me stop you from talking, smilin' Bob," Tyrone says.  Looking at Sarah, he thinks, _Don't suppose you could make him dance around like a ballerina or sing the Oscar Meyer Weiner song?  Or both.  Anything to give him some personality._



> _I'll only stare a little._ He says with a wink and a smile, letting her know he is just kidding.



"Hah!  You stare a little and Alita'll kick your ass a lot," Tyrone laughs.  "They _know_ when you been looking.  And if she don't, mama will give her 'the gift.'  I did mention you're doomed now that mama has her hooks into that girl, right?" he says jokingly.  "Doomed," he says again menacingly with a mad scientist cackle.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hah!  You stare a little and Alita'll kick your ass a lot," Tyrone laughs.  "They _know_ when you been looking.  And if she don't, mama will give her 'the gift.'  I did mention you're doomed now that mama has her hooks into that girl, right?" he says jokingly.  "Doomed," he says again menacingly with a mad scientist cackle.




_Sure, wreck all my fun why don't you._ He says with a laugh. _Besides I could always get her deprogrammed, just like they do with those cult people. Right?_ Its uncertain whether or not the last statement was meant as a joke.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, don't let me stop you from talking, smilin' Bob," Tyrone says.  Looking at Sarah, he thinks, _Don't suppose you could make him dance around like a ballerina or sing the Oscar Meyer Weiner song?  Or both.  Anything to give him some personality._




Misha brushes off the insult with his boyish smile, "I know I am going to date myself here, But you remind me of someone.  When I was a kid I saw this movie... Shrek or something and there was this donkey... and well he wouldn't shut up at all... he just kept flapping his mouth over and over..." he smirks, "sorry you just reminded me of him."

He turns to Miss Winters, "So any chance we are going to get to the name of this new team?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 1, 2004)

"And tomorrow, we're havin' waffles," Tyrone says in his best Eddie Murphy voice.  "I dunno about you," he says, nudging Miguel, "but our Lord Farquaad there is compensatin' for something."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2004)

"The decision was not mine to make, Miss Laroux, nor is it yours.  The only decision you need to make is whether you want to be a part of the team, yourself," Ms. Winters says, pointedly.  

Misha: The woman, in her late-20s, early 30's (fairly young for her position), is of fair complexion with dark blonde hair cut above the shoulder.  Everything about her is businesslike, from her style of dress to her manner of speech, the way she presents herself, to even the small-framed glasses she wears.  She doesn't seem like a very easy person to 'read' however.  She appears to be serious and no-nonsense, though you're sure even the kids here would find that obvious.

"I'm certain that of all of you," Screaming Eagle says, smiling at Aaron, "Aaron is probably the most excited to be here.  I know he'll do his best, and that's all anyone can ask of him.  His parents agreed to allow him to be a part of the team, and as long as he agrees as well, he is welcome to it."

Sarah smiles at the shared joke with Tyrone, but the smile quickly fades and you sense the connection dissipate as a look of self-consciousness comes over her.

Screaming Eagle rolls her eyes as Tyrone and Misha banter back and forth.  "If you two are done..." she says, looking disapprovingly at both, though the look lingers a bit more on Misha, "to answer your question about where you can stay, Rachel, we have personal quarters set up for each of you here, regardless of whether you need it or not."  She looks to each of you.  "Any more questions?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 1, 2004)

"Bah, come on.  We barely got going on old movie references.  He'd have made fun of Samuel L. Jackson, I'd have mocked Keanu Reaves and then," he says with a gunslinger flourish, "we could wrap it all up with a duel at dawn like a Clint Eastwood western.  Pay per view of course.  Dibs on Silvertip as my gunfight stuntman."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2004)

_Damn suits,_ Jennifer thinks bitterly. _I think they have some kind of genetic predisposition for government work._ I'm not trying to make a decision for anyone here, merely expressing an opinion Ms. Winters, she says, saying the woman's name with clear distaste. _Winters, eh? She knows nothing about winter._

Good, no apartment hunting then. I hope I don't have a bunkmate, she quips, hoping to defuse the conflict between the good-looking cop and the annoying team leader.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2004)

"Yea," Rachel agreed brightly, "What exactly are we going to be called, the team I mean?"  she asks, Screaming Eagle, pretty much ignoring Winters, but smirking at Misha's antics with Tyrone.  She didn't care that he was famous, he was an idiot, and he didn't have a very commanding prescence in comparision, she couldn't wait for Misha to take over, she knew who she at least was going to defer to, and it wasn't someone who called her babe and joked about her being naked.

"So like, when do we get our uniforms and stuff? And what exactly is it that weactually do now that we are super heros, or whatever it is ou want to call us?  Do we get little calanders with to-do lists like, save cat from tree, walk old lady across the street, and stuff like that?"  she asks genuinely curious.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "The decision was not mine to make, Miss Laroux, nor is it yours.  The only decision you need to make is whether you want to be a part of the team, yourself," Ms. Winters says, pointedly.




Misha nods to Miss Winters as he approaches, “I think we understand your difficult position, Miss Winters working as our team liaison.  Dealing with this many elites on a daily basis can be fairly trying for even the best of us.  I think, and I am sure most of us can agree, we all want to be apart of this operation.  Just bear with us, I think there are concerns on both sides that need to be hammered out but we can do that in private,” Misha tries to assuage her words, and hopefully try to be the peacemaker.

_Misha will attempt an Diplomacy +18 to change her attitude if possible if not for the group at least for himself, but he is trying for the group._



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle rolls her eyes as Tyrone and Misha banter back and forth.  "If you two are done..." she says, looking disapprovingly at both, though the look lingers a bit more on Misha, "to answer your question about where you can stay, Rachel, we have personal quarters set up for each of you here, regardless of whether you need it or not."  She looks to each of you.  "Any more questions?"




Misha smiles as Jennifer finishes, “Well I did ask about the name, but I could settle for a chance to grab something to eat, and get to know the rest of the team.  I mean if we are done here, I am willing to pay for whomever who wants to grab something to eat?  Even if we just have to order in.  Including Silvertip, Jersey Devil, and you of course,” he says to Jennifer.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2004)

_Wow, that dude is a serious killjoy._ He whispers to Tyrone, glancing over to where Misha is standing. _Glad you're the leader and not me amigo._

_Yea, I got a question. How much we getting paid to do this?_


----------



## Calinon (Jun 1, 2004)

> “Well I did ask about the name, but I could settle for a chance to grab something to eat, and get to know the rest of the team. I mean if we are done here, I am willing to pay for whomever who wants to grab something to eat? Even if we just have to order in. Including Silvertip, Jersey Devil, and you of course,” he says to Jennifer.



"At 9:20 AM?  Can't believe you'd have skipped breakfast on a day like today," Tyrone says, then chuckles at both Miguel's private and public comments.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Misha chuckles, "I get nervous before a big meeting, eating is the last thing I want to do.  But if it's too early, then lunch is on me, I am flexible.  Just a suggestion," he shrugs.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Thank you, Mr. Werner, I understand what you are trying to accomplish, but it isn't necessary.  I am simply stating that everyone that is here is, here for a reason.  There's little point in debating it," Winters says, remaining quite calm and businesslike.

"The team name, right," Eagle says, nodding.  She looks at Winters.  "Is there a team name yet?"

"Yes, you'll be known collectively as Aegis," Winters replies.  I believe it's Greek, meaning shield or something along those lines.*  It descirbes what you'll be doing for the team quite well: protecting America, its citizens and its interests, both in the United States and abroad, just as American Freedom has done for the past 3 years.

"And no, there is no schedule of events.  Problems that require your services rarely happen at a time of our choosing.  We'll go over the ground rules later, but basically, when there is a mission to be sent on, I will send you.

"As for uniforms, we hope to have you fitted and supplied within the week.  Until then, well, this has been a very rushed process that we need to make the best of."

"If you're hungry, we've got a cafeteria here in the building for the staff," Jersey Devil says.  "There's a restaurant in the park outside, too, and a some coffee shops and diners on the street.  A few of us frequent the Strabucks across the street, actually.  In fact, I think Neutron told me he saw you there yesterday, Ty."

Screaming Eagle nods.  "Perhaps we should show you around before we do anything else, get you all familiar with Freedom Plaza, and then give you the rundown on what is expected of you before you sign your contracts, which, by the way, Miguel, will answer your money question.  After that, lunch may be in order."

*There's a set up for Aaron


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

"Aegis, got it," Misha replies, "Sounds like a good plan, lead away Screaming Eagle."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Yeah, I met up with him, Cumulous and his, ahem, personal nurse there yesterday when I needed to refuel on patrol," Tyroc says.  "Hey, you know, nobody said anything about changing outfits, Angel," he says to Screaming Eagle.  "My fans do like my threads; last time I changed uniforms I nearly got lynched by the fan club, not to mention a few marketing firms selling costume copies for charity."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yes, you'll be known collectively as Aegis," Winters replies.  I believe it's Greek, meaning shield or something along those lines.*  It descirbes what you'll be doing for the team quite well: protecting America, its citizens and its interests, both in the United States and abroad, just as American Freedom has done for the past 3 years."




"Actually the word Aegis is derived from the Greek word "aigis" which means goat skin.  Since Goatskins were used as both the covering and the straps of a shield or buckler, the term eventually became synonomous with the word shield."  Aaron pauses just long enough to gulp down some air before continueing, "Unless you are referring to the specific artifact known as "The Aegis" which in Greek mythology is the shield of Zeus, made by Hephaestus and fashioned with tassels and bearing the Gorgon Medusa's head in it's center.  Of course if you go to Roman mythology, the aegis was a shield which Jupiter gave to Minerva.  However, many statues and relics depict it as more of a cuirass that covers the shoulders and arms rather than a shield.  This is likely because in tales where Athena would borrow her fathers shield, she would wear it over her chest."

Realizing that he has been babbling on, Aaron stammers a bit, "Errr, I would go on but I see there is no need.  Umm, but like you said, it is protective regardless right?  So umm, the name still fits and stuff.  But umm, you knew that."  Turning quite red in the face, Aaron steps behind Tyroc and tries to be as small as he feels at the moment.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Actually the word Aegis is derived from the Greek word "aigis" which means goat skin.  Since Goatskins were used as both the covering and the straps of a shield or buckler, the term eventually became synonomous with the word shield."  Aaron pauses just long enough to gulp down some air before continueing, "Unless you are referring to the specific artifact known as "The Aegis" which in Greek mythology is the shield of Zeus, made by Hephaestus and fashioned with tassels and bearing the Gorgon Medusa's head in it's center.  Of course if you go to Roman mythology, the aegis was a shield which Jupiter gave to Minerva.  However, many statues and relics depict it as more of a cuirass that covers the shoulders and arms rather than a shield.  This is likely because in tales where Athena would borrow her fathers shield, she would wear it over her chest."
> 
> Realizing that he has been babbling on, Aaron stammers a bit, "Errr, I would go on but I see there is no need.  Umm, but like you said, it is protective regardless right?  So umm, the name still fits and stuff.  But umm, you knew that."  Turning quite red in the face, Aaron steps behind Tyroc and tries to be as small as he feels at the moment.



 Misha smiles earnestly to Aaron, "Excellent explanation Aaron.  Maybe later we can talk about some of the greater figures of Greek and Roman mythology.  Took some courses at the academy.  Be nice to refresh on that," trying to make the youth feel at ease.

"You may have to bear with me, my knowledge may not be as in-depth as yours," he smirks.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Too cool, kiddo.  Too cool," Tyrone says supportively.

_The police academy teaching ancient greek mythology?  Something stinks here, _he thinks to himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

_LOL Tyrone is a suspicious guy... when he refers to academy he is talking about military he was commissioned but maybe all that went over his head _


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2004)

Miguel rolls his eyes slightly as he watches the kid try and hide behind Tyrone. 

_Better get used to attention cabrito, we are all going to get more then we want pretty soon._

Turning his attention back to Screaming Eagle. _So we going to get this tour started or what?_


----------



## Elementor (Jun 3, 2004)

Aaron steps back out again at the encouraging words of Misha and Tyrone just to cast a scowl Mimic's way.

"Yeah I would love to talk more about this stuff.  Most people find it boring so when I start rambling they try to distance themselves from me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron steps back out again at the encouraging words of Misha and Tyrone just to cast a scowl Mimic's way.
> 
> "Yeah I would love to talk more about this stuff.  Most people find it boring so when I start rambling they try to distance themselves from me."



 "Pretty sad for them, when I was about your age I remember reading the Iliad and the Odyssey.  Spent that whole summer immersed in books about that era, and along with my course at the academy, I figured I had a pretty decent amount of knowledge.  But what you said blew me away, I wish I had been as smart as you when I was that young," he praises Aaron.

"Probably could have gotten into the academy without being a basketball player.  But not all of us are that blessed with that kind of smarts.  But sure I would love to hear you ramble on, Aaron," he says following Screaming Eagle, as she shows them around, an assumption of course.

_Smart kid, that wasn't in his dossier.  Hmm... Sara is a mentalist, I wonder if she is having a tough time cracking my mind, or if she is just that powerful to get in without me noticing... that would be scary... says they are all about bravo class so I doubt it..._

Misha continues to think and listen to the tour and Aaron while he ponders some things.  Misha decides to just test the waters, _Hi Sara, I understand you can read thoughts, I wanted to say hello..._

_Misha is just trying to get a feel for Sara, he is going to let down his guard for a moment, a gamble, which could get him killed.  He just wants to see if she can hear his thoughts, if nothing then he will forget about it and study her dossier some more along with his observations of her.  Speaking of which, he will take 10 on a Sense Motive check, rolling a 20 to see how she is feeling._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I'm impressed. _I actually feel a little intimidated; I hope Rachel and I aren't the only ones without a college education...I guess going to school was never much of a priority for me. Being an elite made it easy to get a well-paying job. Ironically, I could be the richest member of our new team. _

What do our uniforms look like? I hope they're not something tacky, like an American flag. Wouldn't it be far easier just to wear whatever, given our small number of members and the marketing blitz sure to accompany our formation?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2004)

Rachel smiles at Aaron's antics and hiding behind Tyrone.  "It really is ok, we're pack now, like family, we can count on each other, and your not the only one thats got quirks kiddo, at least you ramble, lots of people ramble.  Me, sometimes I forget and do stuff like a wolf would, I mean thats how I normally think, in between, and sometimes its a lot of work to act normal.  You should try living down saying thank you in wolf, people get soo weird about it." she says, blushing a bit as she thinks about the FBI escort she had to the airport.  She moves closer to Aaron and punches his arm very lightly and smiles at him, as if to say, your one of the gang.

"Umm, Screaming Eagle, I do have one question, if you don't mind.  I know the news people follow your around wherever you go and you guys are always in the news or tabloids and stuff.  But exactly how bad is it going to be, I mean I'm not exactly the most out going person.  But even people who like it have to get tired some time, so how much of a hassal is it going to be?  I mean, we don't have to talk to them and tell them everything about us if we don't want to do we?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Me, sometimes I forget and do stuff like a wolf would, I mean thats how I normally think, in between, and sometimes its a lot of work to act normal.  You should try living down saying thank you in wolf, people get soo weird about it."




Miguel raises one eyebrow and looks over towards Rachel. _Ok, I got to ask, exactly how does a wolf say thank you?_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2004)

Rachel looks about hesitantly looking to see if anyone is gonna be really judgemental, then she sighs and moves closer to Miguel.  "People really don't think of wolves as being sensual, but they are very into their senses, sense of taste, sense of touch, sense of smell, all of it.  Wolves in the wild, and well, me too, place a lot of importance on what our senses tell us.  Don't think there's more to this or anything, but here goes." she says, she leans forward, and licks and nibbles gently at the corner of Miguel's mouth.

"It isn't flirting or anything, my powers just make me think and act more like a wolf then a human." she explains, hoping that everyone isn't gonna get freaked out.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "It isn't flirting or anything, my powers just make me think and act more like a wolf then a human." she explains, hoping that everyone isn't gonna get freaked out.




Once she is finished Miguel looks at her for a moment trying to decide whether she is kidding or not.

Miguel smiles and shrugs slightly. _Hey, whatever turns your crank, I seen worse._ Miguel doesn't seem freaked out, more amused then anything.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Probably could have gotten into the academy without being a basketball player.  But not all of us are that blessed with that kind of smarts.  But sure I would love to hear you ramble on, Aaron," he says following Screaming Eagle, as she shows them around, an assumption of course.




"Really??!!  Well you know The Aegis that Zeus had?  Well, In a later story Zeus is said to have used the skin of the goat Amalthea as a buckler when he went forth to do battle against the giants.  The interesting part is that Amalthea is the foster mother of Zeus and was the goat that suckled him while he was an infant in Crete.

Another legend represents the aegis as a fire-breathing monster like the Chimera, which was slain by Athene, who afterwards wore its skin as a cuirass.  In Greek Mythology, the Chimera or Chimaera was one of the offspring of Typhon and Echidna. There have been numerous descriptions of it.  Some say it had the body of a goat, the hindquarters of a snake or dragon and the head of a lion, though others say it had heads of both the goat and lion, with a snake for a tail. All descriptions, however, agree that it breathed fire from one or more of its heads. 

Still others say that the Aegis was the skin of Pallas, the god of wisdom.  Pallas was also an epithet for Athena, who was sometimes thought of as Pallas' daughter. In one story, Pallas tried to rape her, she killed him and turned his skin into the aegis." realizing that he is blabbing away again, he stops so the others can be heard.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Rachel smiles at Aaron's antics and hiding behind Tyrone.  "It really is ok, we're pack now, like family, we can count on each other, and your not the only one thats got quirks kiddo, at least you ramble, lots of people ramble.  Me, sometimes I forget and do stuff like a wolf would, I mean thats how I normally think, in between, and sometimes its a lot of work to act normal.  You should try living down saying thank you in wolf, people get soo weird about it." she says, blushing a bit as she thinks about the FBI escort she had to the airport.  She moves closer to Aaron and punches his arm very lightly and smiles at him, as if to say, your one of the gang.




Smiling up at the kind wolf-girl, Aaron begins to look much more comfortable.  "Just as long as you dont have to mark us as your territory I'll be fine with it.  As for the naked thing, I end up naked regularly too because of my shapechanging.  But like Ty said, I can always throw up and earthen change room around you before you change back to human so there are no uncomfortable nude scenes."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

Misha listens to Aaron splitting his attention between listening to the young elite and trying to see if Sara will respond to his mental prodding.  He nearly misses the strange gesture Rachel does to Miguel; he stays neutral as he wonders just what in the hell is going on.

“And here I thought that the Chimera was slain by a Greek hero, Bellerophon on a winged Pegasus,” he says with an earnest smile.  “That was the legend I was most familiar with, when it came to the Chimera,” Misha responds.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 3, 2004)

"Daaaamn, girl.  That's so going to be taken the wrong way at some point, especially if the press catches hold of that.  Maybe you just shake hands or something," Tyrone says with a shake of his head and a chuckle at Rachel's thank-you gesture.  "Seriously."

Nudging Sarah, he says, "Hey, I was just kidding around.  It's a funny image though," he adds with a grin.  "And you know I don't just trust anyone to get up here," he says, tapping his head.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 4, 2004)

Screaming Eagle begins the tour, showing the reception area, the nearby cafeteria that Devil mentioned, the large gym/training area, the pool, the living quarters, the communications room, the meeting room, a game room, a library and a conference room.

During the tour, she responds as the others talk.  "Wow, that _is_ impressive, Aaron.  I knew you were a smart, kid, but I think you've taken over from Neutron as our resident brainiac," she says to the boy with a smile.

"You're the leader, Tyrone.  You don't like matching uniforms, you don't have to have them, it's up to you, but we'll get into that later," she says to Tyrone.  "In fact the design hasn't been created yet, if you want something you specifically have in mind, that shouldn't be a problem.  You might want to wear them, regardless, though.  They will contain you communication devices, not to mention they contain kevlar to help protect you from getting hurt."

Jersey Devil, tagging along, grins at Rachel's display.  "Don't worry about it, Rachel.  Your elite powers make you special, don't ever let them make you feel like you don't belong."

Sarah follows along not saying much.  She obviously doesn't 'hear' Misha at all, looking like she's lost in her own thoughts.  She smiles as Tyrone speaks to her. "Sorry, it's not that," she responds quietly.  "Just, maybe we should keep our conversations public.  I don't want anyone thinking I have anything to hide."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 4, 2004)

"Hey, you got it," Tyrone responds with a wink.  "Just remember, you don't have to earn most of our trust; you already have it."

"Ooo, kevlar," Tyrone says about the uniforms.  "That'd be great for those that need it.  I'm sure it'll be a fairly significant project too; not only for protection but we gotta make sure Rachel doesn't get hurt transforming.  Kevlar doesn't usually rip that well.  Besides, I'm sure they'll be room for personal preferences in there somewhere."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ooo, kevlar," Tyrone says about the uniforms. "That'd be great for those that need it. I'm sure it'll be a fairly significant project too; not only for protection but we gotta make sure Rachel doesn't get hurt transforming. Kevlar doesn't usually rip that well. Besides, I'm sure they'll be room for personal preferences in there somewhere."



"I don't think i'll have a problem, well, so long as Kevlar isn't tougher then steel.  When I am transformed, I'm super-strong and super-tough, I can lift cars pretty easily, and I'm not just harder to hurt in my were-wolf form, I heal a lot faster too." she shrugs, "I don't know exactly how tough, or how strong I am or even how fast I can heal, I never really needed to know, its always been enough for whatever I needed, this is making me kinda curious though." she says, her nose twitching, in what for her indicated her curiosity.  "I can use all my powers in human form too, just not as well.  I can bench 520 lbs like this, its just I never had anything that heavy to lift to really see exactly what my max is."

Rachel smiles at the encouragement from the experienced animalistic Elite, he had to have gone through all of the same things that she was gonna go through, so it certainly meant a lot coming from him.  "So how do you deal with all the people gawking and everything, I'm not very comfortable with my werewolf form, I mean, I don't fit in anywhere in it, and its the one I'm strongest in, so I just know I'm going to have to be in it a lot." she says, ruefully.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

Misha lets it go and just continues walking listening.  He will need to try a different approach, but for the moment it is a moot issue.  Instead he just listens; the young girl seems to have a mouth as big as Tyrone's and with strange mannerisms to match.  For some reason that wasn't a good combination.  

He pauses in the gym looking for a basketball court, if he sees one; he genuinely smiles before moving to catch up to the group.  Misha listens to the conversation about uniforms, already trying to conceive of ways of not having to wear anything gaudy and contrived, besides unlike Tyroc he wasn't a superhero, and his clothes had been fine thus far.

“Hey I don’t think any of us have anything to hide, at least not intentionally,” he says to Sara, “if anything those of us that weren’t apart of the incident are the outsiders looking in.  The rest of you seem to already trust each other, and there definitely seems to be a great amount of respect.”

He goes silent once more, feeling he said enough for the moment.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “And here I thought that the Chimera was slain by a Greek hero, Bellerophon on a winged Pegasus,” he says with an earnest smile.  “That was the legend I was most familiar with, when it came to the Chimera,” Misha responds.




"Yes!  Yes!  That is the very same legend!!  Bellerophon, mounted on the winged horse Pegasus and with Athene's assistance, shot arrows into the Chimera and killed her. He dealt the deciding blow with his lance which was tipped with lead. The lead melted when the lance was driven into the fiery mouth and caused the Chimera to suffocate."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Yes!  Yes!  That is the very same legend!!  Bellerophon, mounted on the winged horse Pegasus and with Athene's assistance, shot arrows into the Chimera and killed her. He dealt the deciding blow with his lance which was tipped with lead. The lead melted when the lance was driven into the fiery mouth and caused the Chimera to suffocate."



 Misha smiles, "I think I have a pretty good idea of what to get you for your birthday," he says continuing to walk.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2004)

Jennifer raises an eyebrow at Rachel's display of lupine affection. _I sure meet interesting people in this job. It's not like I start acting like clouds of ice because of my power. Still, she seems like a nice young girl with a decent head on her shoulders._

Indeed, it seems like the core of the team is composed of you BioGen escapees; it's up to us three to try and fit in, Jennifer remarks, casting a glance at Misha. _Nothing to hide? That seems unlikely, from any of us. Especially Ms. Telepath over there. She's been quiet lately...I wonder who she's been mentally chatting with?_

I still fail to see the need for any sort of uniform.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2004)

While there is no nets in the gym, through the windows in the training area, you can see both a basketball court and tennis court, as well as what looks like a private atrium or garden.

"If you go through too many uniforms, Rachel, you probably won't be getting the kevlar material in them, it's isn't all that inexpensive," Eagle says.  "As for the limits of your powers, hopefully you'll each be able to explore that, in time.  We have access to some equipment that can be used to do such tests."

Devil shrugs at Rachel with a smile.  "You get used to it.  People fear that which is different, and react to that fear in different ways.  Most people know of my reputation and realize I'm not a monster, but they'll still react differently towards me then if I looked more human, it's human nature.  Hell, I sometimes scare myself when I wake up in the morning and look in the mirror," he says, trying to make light of the whole thing.  "Besides, you have two forms that look perfectly normal, which is two more than I have.  So if I can handle this, you'll have no problem, right?"

Sarah half-smiles at the assuring words, but then shrugs them away.  "People that have been close to me for a lot longer than I've even known any of you feel threatened just by my presence now.  It doesn't matter that I've been able to read minds for years now, or that I have a really hard time doing it without the person knowing, or even that I am and always have been an honest, trustworthy person.  The fact is, I _can_ find out your little secrets if I want to, and because of that, no one can look at me without at least a twinge of doubt in their mind.  And, frankly, I can't blame them."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2004)

"You see no need for a uniform?"  Screaming Eagle asks Jennifer.  "Then you haven't given it much thought.  Aesthetically speaking, athletes and soldiers don't really need uniforms, either.  They do wear them, however, because, among other things, they promote team unity between teammates and help others recognize the team member for what he or she is.  The public has certain expectations, and a clean, good looking set of uniforms is one of them.  They needn't be identical, but I'm sure there will be some sort of common aspect, a logo, or team colors, that will need to be considered."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

Misha nods listening, not saying anything.  He coniders Sara's words about secrets, already recognizing that he will have to keep his mind always defended.  It was a sad state of affairs, well maybe for her, he didn't really care, he had two jobs to do, serve on the team, and serve the best interests of ACE.  

Misha just smiles to Sara, but says nothing.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2004)

"Umm, can't we just make it so that its easy to slip out of?  Like a zipper or something?  I don't know if I'm bullet proof, and finding out isn't on my to do list." she says, sort of worriedly, like it hadn't occured to her that she would have a reason to need armor.  "I thought you guys shapeshifted too, wont your uniforms get ripped up too?" she asks Jen and Aaron curiously.

"Well, yeah, I geuss so, but a lot of people are afraid of wolves too.  I mean, I can pass for a dog, well, sometimes. But I don't know if thats a good thing, I mean, in school I got made fun of for it." Rachel replies to Devil, although her tone is mostly agreeing with him.  She wondered what it was like for him since he couldn't change his form, it'd be like her if she was stock in her half-form, and as much as it scared people, she couldn't imagine it.  "I'm sorry if I'm talking to much, when I get nervous I ask a lot of questions."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Umm, can't we just make it so that its easy to slip out of?  Like a zipper or something?  I don't know if I'm bullet proof, and finding out isn't on my to do list." she says, sort of worriedly, like it hadn't occured to her that she would have a reason to need armor.  "I thought you guys shapeshifted too, wont your uniforms get ripped up too?" she asks Jen and Aaron curiously.
> 
> "Well, yeah, I geuss so, but a lot of people are afraid of wolves too.  I mean, I can pass for a dog, well, sometimes. But I don't know if thats a good thing, I mean, in school I got made fun of for it." Rachel replies to Devil, although her tone is mostly agreeing with him.  She wondered what it was like for him since he couldn't change his form, it'd be like her if she was stock in her half-form, and as much as it scared people, she couldn't imagine it.  "I'm sorry if I'm talking to much, when I get nervous I ask a lot of questions."



 "Being nervous is natural, I think on some level this is a new situation for all of us, besides Tyroc.  I think we will find a suitable solution to your questions about the uniform in time, if anything Aaron's idea seems to be the simplest and easiest," Misha replies.

"I think we are all a little different no matter our appearance, we are all elites.  If it makes you feel any better, you seem pretty interesting to me.  I have not met an elite quite like you before, not that I have met many elites to begin with," he shrugs.

He jokes, "If it gets really bad, I intend to include my trench coat into my uniform, so if anything you can use it to maintain your modesty if need be.  Unlike some people, I won't look, I promise."

Misha shrugs trying to make Rachel feel at ease, with his same charming smile.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2004)

Sarah looks towards Rachel.  "Actually, you remind me of Samantha, Rachel.  Except she turned into a cheetah and half-cheetah.  She acted a lot like a cat, too.  She hated being pent up and liked to chase mice."  She smiles for the first time since getting here.  "I would imagine you two wouldn't get along," she adds jokingly.  She looks at Eagle.  "Is Sam not here because you can't find her, or..."

"I didn't recommend her, of course," Eagle responds.  "She fled, leaving the rest of you and obviously worrying only for herself.  That is not the kind of qualities you need in a teammate.  I didn't recommend Minotaur, either.  He's too much of a loose cannon, and would likely be far more of a problem then his worth."  She looks about the group.  "Kiro was accepted, however.  He must be having trouble getting back from Japan."

"Hey, asking questions is what this is all about," Devil says.  "Don't be afraid to ask anything, we want you to know whatever you want about all of this."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 5, 2004)

Miguel rolls her eyes as Misha's last comment.

_Yea, uniforms will unify this team all right._ He mutters to himself.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I thought you guys shapeshifted too, wont your uniforms get ripped up too?" she asks Jen and Aaron curiously.





"In my air form I just kinda of fly out of my clothes.  Same with the water form, my clothes get wet and can stay on if I am careful but as soon as I try squeezing under a door or something my clothes get left behind and are just wet.  Fortunately my clothes are ok in both my Earth and Fire forms so I just change to earth form to get dressed again before changing back to my normal state.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah looks towards Rachel. "Actually, you remind me of Samantha, Rachel. Except she turned into a cheetah and half-cheetah. She acted a lot like a cat, too. She hated being pent up and liked to chase mice." She smiles for the first time since getting here. "I would imagine you two wouldn't get along," she adds jokingly.



Rachel's nose twitches, "A Cheetah huh?" she asks, her eyes flashing.  "I don't hate cats or anything, they're just soo full of themselves, acting like they are better then dogs,  Its just soo much fun to make them jump and look stupid, they're just all really silly animals." she explains. Sighing, she looks at the ground for a moment.  "I don't like being pent up either, no animal does, its instinct, if you can't run, your in danger, all animals are claustrophobic, me too, its just hard wired in." she admits.

"I'm nervous becaus I don't know any of these scents, because I don't know this territory, I can get over my instincts, but its hard, and it wont really go away until I explore everything in my other forms." she tells the others.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 6, 2004)

Tyrone doesn't quite get all of Miguel's comments, but gets the gist of it and chuckles, punching him in the arm.

_OOC: What time is it now?  Is this a short tour, a long tour, a half over tour?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2004)

Misha just walks along listening, looking enthralled when internally he is somewhat bored, but filling the tim by looking at sight lines, escape routes and collating information from the files with his observations.  Just trying to keep himself occupied, although he shouldn't if things looks really slow he will take an opportunity to just wander on his own, but only if the chance arises.

_Hide +11, Move Silently +11, not trying to be devious, its just the loner in him... only if he has an opening, if not he just follows along.  Bluff +14 in case he has to use a diversion, but he won't try too hard to get away especially if the tour is nearly over._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You see no need for a uniform?"  Screaming Eagle asks Jennifer.  "Then you haven't given it much thought.  Aesthetically speaking, athletes and soldiers don't really need uniforms, either.  They do wear them, however, because, among other things, they promote team unity between teammates and help others recognize the team member for what he or she is.  The public has certain expectations, and a clean, good looking set of uniforms is one of them.  They needn't be identical, but I'm sure there will be some sort of common aspect, a logo, or team colors, that will need to be considered."




I speak in terms of practicality, not aethetically. And I didn't need to give my comment much thought.

First of all, three members of our team change shape in some way; the only purpose uniforms would serve for Rachel, Aaron, and me would be getting ripped to shreds or dropped to the ground, unused. Second, with the inevitable marketing campaign to follow the formation of AEGIS, very few people would fail to recognize us. Third, the missions of JE and AF are often time critical, and the time spent changing into uniforms could be costly, especially since they provide no real benefit, Jennifer finishes with a smile. _I might not know Greek mythology, but that doesn't mean I can't form logical and compelling arguments._ Still, Jennifer knew well the inefficiency of suits, and realized the most compelling argument in the world could be for naught.

So, Miguel, Sarah, and Tyrone, what exactly happened at BioGen? I've heard some of it on the news, but what really happened? And who's Minotaur, Samantha, and Kiro? I don't mean to pry though, she says gently.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So, Miguel, Sarah, and Tyrone, what exactly happened at BioGen? I've heard some of it on the news, but what really happened? And who's Minotaur, Samantha, and Kiro? I don't mean to pry though, she says gently.




"I was there too!" Aaron pipes up.  "We got kidnapped, they did a bunch of experiments on us and then doctor Jaya helped us escape.  I think they were trying to find out what made Elites different from normal people.  Either that or tried to determine what made each Elite different from one another.  I was unconscious most of the time since they seemed to always be doing experiments on me, so I didnt get a good look at what they were doing."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2004)

I was kinda letting you guys control the pace, but by the looks of things, it's an nearly over tour.  I'd say it's around 10, or thereabouts.  Not much time to sneak off just yet, Toki.  Besides, sneaking away from Eagle is not an easy thing to do...  Oh, and btw, it's Aegis, not AEGIS.  No cheesy acromnyms. 

"If you don't have time to change into the uniform, you won't be penalized or anything for not wearing it.  However, you will be expected to wear it whenever possible on missions or any other time you are representing the team."  Screaming Eagle responds.  "While your main job is keeping America safe, don't think that there isn't any thought put into the PR aspect of the team.  It's not just what Aegis does, but the fact that you are a symbol for what Aegis is, and what it stands for."

Your tour comes to an end at the team meeting room.  The sparse room is dominated by a large rectangular table surrounded by leather chairs.  The only other features are a projection screen on one wall and a monitor near it.  The table is currently laid out with papers neatly stacked near each seat.  Winters and Silvertip are here, at the other end of the room, speaking with each other.  They both stop and turn towards you as you enter the room.

"And this concludes the nickle tour," Screaming Eagle says.  "They're all yours, Angela."

Ms. Winters steps forward.  "These papers," she says, gesturing to the table, "require your signitures.  Once you've supplied them, you're officially a member of Aegis.  The contracts are binding.  If you really don't want to do this for the next five years of your life, you'd best not sign it.  If you'd like to have your lawyer look over the legalese, you may, but you only have a window of 24 hours to accept, after that, the offer will be off the table."

Eagle adds, "In my opinion, you'll not receive a better opportunity for yourselves than this.  This job may be demanding, but it is also quite gratifying.  I beleive I am a fairly good judge of character, and I think that each of you has it in you to the job, and do it well."

Just then, a woman from reception leads a young Asian man into the room.  "Arigato," he says to her, bowing.

"Gomen kudasai, Eagle-san," Kiro says.  "I was held up at the airport following an...incident on my aerodyne.  Perhaps we can speak on it later, but I apologize for rudely interupting."

"I thought as much.  I only called you a few hours ago, it's hardly your fault you weren't on time.  Actually, we can speak right now and I can fill you in on what you've missed so far."  She turns to the rest of you.  "If you have any questions at all, now's the time to ask them, and these three should be able to answer them."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 6, 2004)

"Yeah, the kid was drugged up most of the time.  The torture they did to us isn't something we'll ever forget.  They had Jaya Kalym use powers to keep our abilities nullified, implanted chips in our heads with explosive devices on them, injected god knows what into us and took just as much out.  Kalym _finally_ had an attack of conscience and helped us get out, or we'd likely still be there, or dead," Tyrone says, absently rubbing the back of his neck.

"She's in jail now, where she belongs.  Probably got some reduced sentence, but as long as I don't have to deal with her again, she can do whatever she wants to with her life.  And I sure hope I'm the one to send McDermott, Strafe, Random, Sandstone and whoever they were working for in that whole mess to one of those torture chambers they call jails; see how _they_ enjoy the experience," he finishes, some anger in his voice.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 6, 2004)

"24 hours?  You know, I'd give my right n.... I'd really love to know what the hell the rush is on this, because if the last twenty four hours is any indication, this thing is being thrown together in crappy and rushed fashion.  Let's not even mention that getting to see an independant qualified lawyer in 24 hours is just not realistic; it's a fantasy.  And given it's apparently a _five year contract_ I know I aint signing it until it's looked at," he says, looking somewhat in disbelief at the entire time frame.  "So what's the rush on this?  AF retiring en masse and we don't know it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2004)

Misha glances over the paperwork, and gives Eagle a look when she gives her little speech about the good opportunity.  To anyone looking it was more or less a thoughtful look as if he was considering to sign or not.  But it was pretty much a knowing look that he had about as much choice as she did when she signed on with her team.  He listens to Tyroc’s surprisingly brief description of the events at Bio-Gen and mentally catalogues the name of the doctor; it may pay to check up on just what happened to her, if for nothing else then to satisfy his own burgeoning curiosity.

He turns his attention to the Japanese youth, giving him a curt nod as a greeting, and then focusing his attention to the rest of the group.  He pauses once more on Rachel, her strange animal like affectations giving him pause, but it wasn’t that which was troubling him.  It wasn’t her senseless babbling that was feeding the headache; blossoming in his mind it was something else… different.

_Jennifer Miller…_

The gunshots, the screams, and the blood all came flooding back to him in a second.  One scared little girl, her powers beyond her control, and the grim solution he had chosen to save his own life, a moment of clarity, and a lifetime of guilt.  Misha closes his eyes, and rubbed his head, he gave a slightly pained look before he hastily signs the contract and tosses it to the center of the table.

“Excuse me,” he says aloud, almost shakily though he maintains some composure, he hastily walks outside the room, as if to gather his thoughts.  He ignores anything and everything but the images in his head, its only a brief moment, but the memories flood back.

“Uncanny,” he says aloud to himself, “so similar… it isn’t right…” standing in the hall leaning against the wall.

_Agamon unless you have qualms with this, I would like for Jennifer Miller to have a similar appearance to Rachel, gives Misha a chance to face his demons, and brings his weakness into play  yes I am a sick bastard and I like a little suffering._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2004)

Rachel spends her time during the rest of the tour chasing down scents, putting her exceptional nose to use, and so she really doesn't catch the significance of the conversation until Eagle turns them over to Ms. Winters to deal with the paperwork.  "If you say its the right thing to do, I'll sign it, but I guess Tyrone is right, I don't know anything about lawyers or hiring them, or anything about contracts.  If you go through it with us, it should save time and let us all sign it a lot sooner shouldn't it?" the girl asks trying to get everyone to calm down and get along, they were suppoused to be pack, comfortable with each other, and that included Winters, even if she didn't want it to.

OOC: HP + extra effort to give Rachel Detect truth if someone starts going through the contract.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 7, 2004)

"I certainly can go over the details with you, if you like," Winters says, nodding.  "I realize that this is very short notice, but quite frankly, it's amazing that 3 members of American Freedom are even here to greet you today.  They've been very busy..."

"Very busy," Devil interjects.

"...thank you, Andrew, and the sooner we have you on board, the better.  While time is not a resource that we have at our disposal, we should have no problem getting an independant legal team here in under an hour, if that's what you require."

Eagle notices Misha excusing himself as she speaks with Kiro, a look of concern on her face.  But she leaves him to his thoughts, turning her attention back to Kiro.

OOC: I can't really allow Detect "Truth" as a version of the Detect feat, it completely undermines the Sense Motive skill, which goes beyond what a feat can do.  It can, however, give you a bonus to you Sense Motive checks equal to the power your using.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 7, 2004)

_There's only a handful of people I trust and Eagles one of them, if she says it's a good deal then I'm in._ Miguel says with a shrug.

He grabs a pen and signs the contract.

_There better be a boatload of money involved in this though._


----------



## Calinon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Yeah, bring in a lawyer," Tyrone says.  "But that still doesn't explain why there's such a rush on everything."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2004)

Random? He seemed alright, when I met him yesterday. Maybe you misjudged him, sir. _Although Tyrone is probably right about Strafe. He also seems to harbor a lot of resentment towards this doctor who saved his life, and the lives of his friends._

Jennifer awaits the arrival of the independent legal team before signing anything.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Tyroc, Tyrone or Ty, but not sir, mkay?" Tyrone says.  "And I didn't misjudge jack when it comes to any part of Evolution.  They were working for Biogen, and they were more than happy to switch to kill first, capture second mode when we proved tougher than they thought."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _There's only a handful of people I trust and Eagles one of them, if she says it's a good deal then I'm in._ Miguel says with a shrug.
> 
> He grabs a pen and signs the contract.
> 
> _There better be a boatload of money involved in this though._




Aaron starts flipping through the contract quickly memorizing it.  "Am I going to be rich??!!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 9, 2004)

"As it states within the contract, you'll recieve a total of $8 million over the 5 years, including 1 million this year, 1.5 the next two and 2 million the final two.  All terms of the contract are not negotiable, of course.  You either take it as it is, or don't sign it," Winters says, metter-of-factly.  She looks at Aaron.  "You simply need to sign a waiver, Aaron.  Your contract has been signed by your parents already.  Your money will be set up in a trust fund.  You'll receive a generous weekly stipend until you turn eighteen, when the money will be released to you, with interest.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I'll contact the lawyers."  She takes her phone, moving to the corner of the room to use it.

Sarah glowers as Tyrone mentions Evolution.  "I know if Strafe shows his face around me again, he'll regret it.  What an arrogant bastard."

"Yeah, I dunno what's the worst part about this job; dealing with the psychos or the idiots like Strafe..." Jersey Devil says, nodding in agreement.

"You met Random yesterday?" Silvertip asks Jennifer, finally speaking.  "I assume he was working?"

"And you like him?" Devil adds.  "Huh, he's always seemed pretty cold to me."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2004)

_8 million is good, I can live with 8 million. Any chance I can get an advance?_ Miguel says with a grin.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2004)

Rachel's eyes go very wide when Winter's spells out exactly how much she was going to be getting paid for this, 5 years was an awful long time, but then again, your pack is your family, and 5 years for a family wasn't that long at all.  She  did wonder about a few things, like exactly what they would have to do to be earning so much money, but also, what happened if someone got hurt, or if one of the other girls got pregnant, or if somebody just couldn't keep going, but she quickly squashed the worries since some of the others were signing already.  Misha had already signed, and he was who Rachel thought of as Pack Leader, so that really did have to make it ok, and Screaming Eagle said it was good too, and she was a Pack Leader as well, just for a diferent pack.

The girl signs the paper excitedly, it would be the first time she would ever have any real money of her own, she could afford an apartment and a bunch of dogs, or maybe even a wolf as a pet, and she could eat out whenever she wanted and have fancy clothes, a million dollars was too much for her to contemplate, let alone 8 million, all of the things she wanted wouldn't cost her more then a couple hundred thousand, not that she had any real concept of that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2004)

Of course, sir, Jennifer replies to Tyrone, smiling teasingly.


Then, turning towards American Freedom,Jennifer explains her meeting with Random. Yeah, he was chasing some other Elite in Denver, arranged for my car to be repaired after the accident.

_Eight million over a five year contract? Seems a little low, but I guess government work never paid well. Still, there are about ten thousand Elites in the world by rough estimate...the number of reliable Elites seems far lower...it's hard to believe that celebrities receive ten times our salary for simply entertaining...

I'll sign, of course, although giving away five years of my life won't be fun. But it should give me enough time to overcome what happened at K2. Besides, I can probably leverage my position into advertising and endorsements._

Scanning the contract and awaiting the law firm, Jennifer asks I assume that we'll be given similar deals as Justice Elite when it comes to product endorsements and T-Shirts or whatever?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 9, 2004)

Tyrone starts sifting through the contract.

_OOC:  I want to make sure this contract doesn't give them license to turn us into government hit men for them, nor perform any sort of medical experimentation on us.  I also want to make sure it gives some sort of protection for family and exit clauses for injury and illness, doesn't restrict my public appearances at schools and such.  I'm also curious about endorsements._


----------



## Elementor (Jun 10, 2004)

Aaron watches as Tyrone goes through the contract and listens to the comments about it.  He will sign if and when Ty does.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 10, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron watches as Tyrone goes through the contract and listens to the comments about it.  He will sign if and when Ty does.



 Misha listens at the doorway, and then shrugs, it really did not matter anymore to him.  He steps away unseen and heads to the gym to clear his head, and shoot some basketball.  He drapes his trenchcoat over a bleacher seat and starts shooting and dribbling, and getting into the swing of things... still watching for any changes in his environment.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2004)

When Winters is finished on the phone, she hangs up and answers more questions.  "Once the contract is signed and you've passed your physical it shouldn't be long before you recieve your first paycheque.  It's understood that many of you uprooted from home, bringing next to nothing with you.  Hopefully this will help.

"As for individual endorsements," she says, adjusting her glasses, "you are free to sign endorsement deals as long as you recieve the okay from me.  Other than consent, the deals are yours to make.  There will be a few team deals, as stated in the contract, that, along with other obligations, you will be expected to adhere to."

Tyrone, from what you can tell, there is a clause stating that team members are expected to take any opponents they face alive whenever possible, so 'hit men' is unlikely.  No experimentation, but, there are regular physicals to be taken to make sure team members are fit to contribute to the team.  There is a million dollal life insurance policy included.

Screaming Eagle has a concerned look as Kiro speaks with her.  She talks to him, appearling ot reassure him and pointing him to the table where a contract waits for him.  As he takes a seat at the table, she leaves the room.

"Hello, everyone.  Screaming Eagle asked me to introduce myself.  I am Kiro Shiantsu.  I was waylaid at the airport, but I am here now.  You may notice I am not American," he says with a grin, "but I am here to lend my support to the team and help any way I can."

As Misha shoots hoops in the basketball court, he senses someone approach.  It's Eagle.  "Are you okay?  I realize that this isn't your cup of tea, but I thought you'd be able to handle it.  Or is it something else?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As Misha shoots hoops in the basketball court, he senses someone approach.  It's Eagle.  "Are you okay?  I realize that this isn't your cup of tea, but I thought you'd be able to handle it.  Or is it something else?"




Misha takes a few more shots before he pauses, “You know I was always pretty good at basketball.  It was my favorite sport to play when I as a kid and I ended up going to the Air Force Academy and playing for the team, star player or so my coach said.”

He turns to Jennifer, “I was good because I never let anything get to me, ever.  I never lost my cool, I never got nervous; I was a rock.  Some people consider that cold, but I just consider it a source of strength.  It was the same that mentality I brought to my work, that same detached feeling of being.  But unlike basketball, there was a time when I lost my cool, and I was totally shaken to my core.”

He dribbles the ball slowly, “Maybe one day I will tell you about it.”

He spins maneuvering the ball with ease around his back and shoots another shot.  He turns as the ball goes in, “I didn’t mean to just walk out, it’s just sometimes, bad memories flashback to me, and I just need some time to sort my thoughts.  Basketball helps me do that.”

He gives her a concerned look, “Don’t tell me you were actually worried about me?  You don’t have to worry about me Jennifer; I won’t jeopardize the team or the mission.”


----------



## Mimic (Jun 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> When Winters is finished on the phone, she hangs up and answers more questions.  "Once the contract is signed and you've passed your physical it shouldn't be long before you recieve your first paycheque.  It's understood that many of you uprooted from home, bringing next to nothing with you.  Hopefully this will help.




_Great, lets get the physical over and done with, got places to go and things to buy._ He says with a smirk.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2004)

Rachel's ears perk up when Winter's tells them endorsements are ok, she isn't really sure what the woman is talking about, being new to all of this, but she thinks she has an idea.  "Uhm, exactly what kinds of endorsements?  I mean, what kind would you say ok to?  I guess Playboy is right out, but, is it just like, as long as we aren't shown in a negative light or connected to like, questionable things?" she asks curiously, everyone can tell the playboy mention was a joke, just not how much of a joke it was meant to be.

The girl considerably brightens at the mention of an immediate paycheck, since she already had a room to live in, she could use it to get all kinds of nice clothes and things, and she could actually start to save money, she wasn't sure what she needed to save it for, but people said it was good.  "Can we get on with all of this stuff?  I want to go buy some new clothes, all I have is the clothes agent Daniels bought me after I shifted and wrecked mine yesterday during the car accident."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 12, 2004)

_Once the lawyers are done answering Tyrone's questions so he knows he's not going to be doing things he wouldn't want to do, he'll sign the papers.  It'd be a short episode for him otherwise._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 12, 2004)

*The Meeting Room*
"You need to learn some patience, Miguel," Silvertip says, a bit of a smile tugging at the corners of his mouth.

"Yes, this is not an instantaneous thing.  The physical will not take place until all of you have agreed to either sign or not sign the contract.  There is to be a press conference at 3:00 PM this afternoon, which all team members must attend.  Once all that is done, you'll have access to your payment within 24 hours, tomorrow morning, I'm guessing," Winters states.

"As for endorsement types, yes, anything unbefitting a public figure will not be allowed; posing nude for a magazine certainly falls in that catagory.  But also anything that takes an unreasonable commitment of time on your parts also will not be acceptable.  There are no hard and fast rules, use common sense and each will be dealt with on a case-by-case basis."

Suddenly, both Silvertip and Jersey Devil begin to beep.  Activating their communicators, they both reply afirmatives to a voice none of you can hear.  "Well, looks like we can't stick around for all the interesting lawyer stuff, kiddies," Devil says as he and Silvertip make their way out the door, "but it's back to work.  See you soon."

*B-Ball Court*
Jennifer listens to Misha, saying nothing, and pausing for a moment after he's done speaking.  "It was just the way you left, and the timing...I know I don't need to worry about you, but..."

*beep beep*

An tiny alarm sounds from the logo on Jennifer's uniform.  She touches it, saying "Yes?  Okay...."  She listens a for a few moments to the voice in her earpiece before a her features turn to a frown.  "Devil, Silvertip, and me....no, they're still in Chicago, no word from them yet...understood.  We'll be there, ASAP.  Screaming Eagle out."  She looks at Misha.  "Sorry, duty calls.  We can talk later, but I have to go.  See you," she says.  As she leaves, she reactivates her comm.  "Guys, we've got a problem in Baltimore.  Devil, get the areodyne prepped, I'll fill you in on the way."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2004)

Rachel is certain there is something wrong with Winter's logic, she knew at some point the media people were gonna catch her naked, she didn't really like wearing clothes, and her other forms, neccessary for what she was gonna be doing were gonna destroy whatever clothes she was wearing anyway, so at some point she was gonna be naked in front of peopl, she wasn't happy about it, she was pretty shy about all of it, especially since everyone was so much older and more experienced then she was, but she decided to not let herself be embaressed, something that would probably be much easier to convince herself of then to actually do.

"Well, I guess that answers my questions," Rachel says, giving a smile, before looking to the others to see if they had a any.  Her tummy growled and she had the grace to look embarresed, "Sorry, my body burns energy a lot faster then normal, so I have to eat a lot more then most people to just get enough to not lose weight, like triple or something."  she explains, "I think I'll go get something to eat while you guys wait for the lawyers since a bunch of us have already signed."  she rifles her hands through her pockets looking for money for the cafeteria, and then sighs, pulling her driver's license out, she didn't have a wallet, only the license put on a necklace so she wouldn't lose it, slipping it around her neck, she gives another sigh, "Or not.  Anyone have any money?"  she asks innocently, tryng to give off the everyone's favorite kid-sister vibe.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *B-Ball Court*
> Jennifer listens to Misha, saying nothing, and pausing for a moment after he's done speaking.  "It was just the way you left, and the timing...I know I don't need to worry about you, but..."




He cracks a smile, "It's okay, I understand."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *beep beep*
> 
> An tiny alarm sounds from the logo on Jennifer's uniform.  She touches it, saying "Yes?  Okay...."  She listens a for a few moments to the voice in her earpiece before a her features turn to a frown.  "Devil, Silvertip, and me....no, they're still in Chicago, no word from them yet...understood.  We'll be there, ASAP.  Screaming Eagle out."  She looks at Misha.  "Sorry, duty calls.  We can talk later, but I have to go.  See you," she says.  As she leaves, she reactivates her comm.  "Guys, we've got a problem in Baltimore.  Devil, get the areodyne prepped, I'll fill you in on the way."




Misha nods and speaks just before she leaves, "Jennifer, take care of yourself out there.  Good luck."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The Meeting Room*
> "You need to learn some patience, Miguel," Silvertip says, a bit of a smile tugging at the corners of his mouth.




_Guess your right, been poor all my life, I can wait another 24 hours._ Miguel says with a chuckle.



> Suddenly, both Silvertip and Jersey Devil begin to beep. Activating their communicators, they both reply afirmatives to a voice none of you can hear. "Well, looks like we can't stick around for all the interesting lawyer stuff, kiddies," Devil says as he and Silvertip make their way out the door, "but it's back to work. See you soon."




_Watch your back devil, don't make our first mission a search and rescue._ He says teasing Jersey Devil.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Or not. Anyone have any money?" she asks innocently, tryng to give off the everyone's favorite kid-sister vibe.




_Sorry, until tomorrow I'm as broke as you are._


----------



## Calinon (Jun 13, 2004)

"Did someone say they needed clothes?" Tyroc says, suddenly interested. "I do love to shop. And I can spot you money to get yourself what you need without much hassle. And hey, it's downtown New York. We should hit the underground mall!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Did someone say they needed clothes?" Tyroc says, suddenly interested. "I do love to shop. And I can spot you money to get yourself what you need without much hassle. And hey, it's downtown New York. We should hit the underground mall!"



"Yea, like I said, all I have is what I'm wearing, and thats because agent Dunn and agent Daniels stopped at the mall on the way to the airport so I wouldn't have to make the trip here in a police blanket." Rachel explains.  "Well, I am new here, well, new anywhere, except San Francisco, so I really am going to need help finding my way around."

At Tyrone's offer, the teen smiles gratefully, "My hero."  she gives the black man's clothes an appraising glance, not that she really knows clothes at all, but they did really seem to suit, so she decides to at least ask.  "I haven't ever really gone shopping, or had the money to, so I can use all  the help I can get, what do you think? Can you help me?  I promise to be a blank slate, never had the chance to get a fashion sense before." she asks, looking up at Tyrone expectantly.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 13, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> At Tyrone's offer, the teen smiles gratefully, "My hero."  she gives the black man's clothes an appraising glance, not that she really knows clothes at all, but they did really seem to suit, so she decides to at least ask.  "I haven't ever really gone shopping, or had the money to, so I can use all  the help I can get, what do you think? Can you help me?  I promise to be a blank slate, never had the chance to get a fashion sense before." she asks, looking up at Tyrone expectantly.




"I am totally coming too!" Aaron blurts as he quickly scrawls his name on the contract papers.  Anxious to be around another teen ager for a change, even the tedium of shopping can't bring him down.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 13, 2004)

"Oh boy, oh boy!  I get to pick out clothes for a woman.  Talk about role reversal," Tyrone jokes.  "Hey, Angie, how long until the lawyers get here?  Should we wait for them first before getting Rachel some new threads?

"And anyone else wanna come?  Sara, Jen, Kiro, Miguel?" he asks the room.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2004)

_I hate dealing with the snake-eyed little creeps, but they seem to be a necessity in this day and age._ Like Tyrone, I am going to wait for the lawyers to scan this contract. So when are they going to get here? Good luck, she calls to the exiting members of American Freedom.

Sure, I'd love to come. I don't really need any clothes though.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2004)

Sarah, who's not said much as she studied the contract in front of her, says, "It looks sound, but I'm no lawyer.  I won't be signing anything until a lawyer can go over it with me, either.  But I guess I'll come shopping, too.  Not going to hang around here by myself."

Kiro looks over his contract too, but just sets it down with a sigh.  "I am not sure what some of these words even mean.  I will wait, as well."

The lawyers, a team of five, soon appear.  They look over the contract, speaking with Winters as they do.  After fifteen minutes of that, they help each of you that has not yet signed, going over each aspect of the contract with you.

Those of you that have signed are ushered out of the room by a young male staff member.  He brings you to the infimiry, where a doctor and three nurses are on hand to complete your physicals.  You're poked and proded and asked questions.  You're given a couple injections to help with your immunization and they collect skin, hair, blood and urine samples from each of you for further testing.  You're happy once the process is over, and you're assured that future physicals will not be as thorough.

Over an hour later, the lawyers are finished, and they appear confident that the contract contains nothing untowards to any of you.  The only sticking point they can see is that while the contract is binding on your end, you can be released from it if your actions or behavior warrent it.  Winters shrugs it off, stating it would have to be something extreme for anyone to be released, pointing out Neutron's drug problems last year, and the help he received and readmintance to AF, as an example.

After that, (assuming you sign), everyone else is given the same physicals as the first group.  By the time that is all done, it's about 12:30.

"If you are leaving, it important that you be back here by 2:30 for the press conference," Winters tells the group.  "That gives you two hours.  Once the conference is done, you're free to do as you wish for the rest of the day, so just make sure you are here for it, alright?  You offically begin your stint as a member of Aegis tomorrow morning at 8 AM.  See you at 2:30."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2004)

Misha pops in after the phsyicals, "Shopping, sounds like fun," but he thinks to himself, _fun like ramming a needle through my eye..._ he continues to smile though.  Misha asks, "If anyone needs a ride, I have my car parked outside.  Unless you plan to fly."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2004)

Rachel gives Misha her best kid sister look, something that she had gotten practice at in the orphanage.  "Can we have that lunch first? I'm sure they have a food court at this mall thing Tyrone wants us to go to."  She looks around trying to figure out who exactly was interested in going with her to help her pick out clothes.  

"It looks like everyone is going to be coming, that is like soo cool, I mean, its like our first thing we are all gonna do together as a team.  I'm really glad that you guys are gonna come and help me do this stuff.  I hope you guys wont take me not knowing much about stuff against me, I mean, everyone but me was like a cop or in the military or was parto f whatever went on with Bio-whatever.  I hope I don't dissapoint all of you."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

"You're better for not being part of the Bio-whatever experience," Tyrone says semi-seriously.  "And if training was a pre-requisite for this job, most of us wouldn't be here."

"Actually, I kind of thought we'd just hoof it.  The mall is like 6 blocks away, and personally, my caddy is really happy in it's current parking place.  We can grab some munchies in the food court, sure, or there's a great Chinese smorg by the JC Penny we can hit before we go shopping.  Trust me, shopping with me is a whirlwind experience.  An hour will be plenty, right Aaron?" he grins, remembering the shopping trip in Colorado.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Actually, I kind of thought we'd just hoof it.  The mall is like 6 blocks away, and personally, my caddy is really happy in it's current parking place.  We can grab some munchies in the food court, sure, or there's a great Chinese smorg by the JC Penny we can hit before we go shopping.  Trust me, shopping with me is a whirlwind experience.  An hour will be plenty, right Aaron?" he grins, remembering the shopping trip in Colorado.




"I still have my umbrella from last time!!  Its in my bag with my stuff so I don't have to worry about replacing it on this trip." Aaron exclaims as he gets ready to go.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You're better for not being part of the Bio-whatever experience," Tyrone says semi-seriously.  "And if training was a pre-requisite for this job, most of us wouldn't be here."
> 
> "Actually, I kind of thought we'd just hoof it.  The mall is like 6 blocks away, and personally, my caddy is really happy in it's current parking place.  We can grab some munchies in the food court, sure, or there's a great Chinese smorg by the JC Penny we can hit before we go shopping.  Trust me, shopping with me is a whirlwind experience.  An hour will be plenty, right Aaron?" he grins, remembering the shopping trip in Colorado.



 Misha nods to Rachel, "Sure, we eat first," he starts walking, not saying anything else.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "And anyone else wanna come?  Sara, Jen, Kiro, Miguel?" he asks the room.




_Sure, why not. Beats bumming around here doing nothing._ Miguel says as he takes a deck of cards from his duster jacket and starts to perform various card tricks.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2004)

The lot of you leave Freedom plaza and head for the mall.  It's a short walk, the sky is cloudless and the air is warm.  You arrive at the Chinese food restaurant.  It looks pretty busy, but the lunch hour is winding down and a couple tables are soon free and set together for your group.  They have a lunch smorg that everyone is able to help themselves to.

As everyone settles down, Kiro looks around the table.  "So...has anyone else had any BioGen-like encounters?  The reason I was late...the person I was sitting next to on the aerodyne tired to drug me and draw blood from me," he says calmly, but with concern in his voice.

"What?!"  Sarah is obviously quite upset over this.  "I thought BioGen was shut down over what happened to us?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2004)

"Then it is most likely another agency attached or somehow linked to BioGen..." Misha says calmly, "you may have shut down the public face, but the people behind it obviously beleive that the program is still worth running."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2004)

Rachel's eyes widen, and she almost chocks on her mouthful of General Tso's.  Catching her breath, she looks from Kiro to Misha worriedly.  "Does that stuff really happen often to Elites?  I mean, I'm glad your ok, but are people gonna start poking all of us with needles? I don't really like needles at all."  the girl says before starting to eat again.  By now the teen had already consumed about twice as much as the others, and only now was she starting to slow.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

"Nothing odd happened here, but I'm not surprised someone still has Biogen was involved with running, either.  I mean, heck, they had government involvement for sure, and I haven't heard that they caught McDermott yet.  Personally, I'm hoping to run across him myself," he says.

"I wouldn't worry about needles, Rachel.  I think the worst you have to go through is the physicals, and trust me, after our experiences in captivity, needles aren't my favorite thing either.  Hey, Kiro.  Did you catch the guy that was tryin' that crap on you?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2004)

Jennifer smiles in response to Rachel's question. Well, that's never happened to me, and if some idiot tried to do something like that... Jennifer trails off with a slight smile.

What I don't understand is why BioGen is so interested in you personally; surely finding new Elites may be easier to kidnapping you again. _I'm also a little supicious about why so many of the BioGen escapees were chosen to be on Aegis as well. I wonder if Misha knows anything about it...he seems to have a close relationship with Screaming Eagle._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jennifer smiles in response to Rachel's question. Well, that's never happened to me, and if some idiot tried to do something like that... Jennifer trails off with a slight smile.




"It actually is much easier to get people to willingly submit, then to kidnap them.  If they had to do that, then what they were doing is either something they don't want the general populace to know, or something that they want test secretly on elites first," Misha replies.

"In either case, I would think that those involved in the BioGen incident or are now out of the spotlight would be more viable targets if they wanted to get their specimens back, in a matter of words.  Or they may decide to _recruit_ new subjects, and do a better screening their staff, like anything else what does not kill you makes you stronger, and usually smarter," he continues.

Misha finishes his coke, and stands, "It is all speculation either way, rather get more facts on the whole debacle.  Tyroc or any of you involved with the BioGen incident, if it wouldn't be too much trouble I wouldn't mind going over the events, I have to admit I am curious about the whole affair.  Besides might give me a chance to understand where you are all coming from, you guys have fun shopping for Rachel I am just going to browse."

He dumps his tray in the trashcan and starts walking away, to browse and check out the mall, not enjoying himself, but keeping a pleasant smile nonetheless.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2004)

_Man, he's the life of the party isnt' he?_ Miguel comments as he watches Misha walk away.

_The doctor that freed us said that Biogen spent millions on us, it would make sense that they would try and grab us again rather then have to redo all their work and spend all that money again. Even with the chips out, they could probably salvage something of the work they had done._ Miguel tells Jennifer frowning, its pretty clear he doesn't like it too much.

_At least being a team we can watch each other's backs and not get picked off one at a time._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2004)

"So no one's gonna come after me with needles to drain my blood?" Rachel asks, smiling sheepishly at the foolishness of the question.  At Miguels comment about being a team Rachel nods and smiles "Yup, team, we look out for each other." she agrees.  She finishes her lunch, pushing away her tray, and gently pats her tummy in contentment.  Putting her tray by the trash, she drops back into her seat to wait for the others to finish.

"So like, what kind of clothes should I get?  I'm trusting you guys with this, don't let me get anything too horrendous, or anything, I don't want to look silly.  Do you think we'll have to wear suits or stuff like what Screaming Eagle was wearing?" she asked Tyrone, since he was technically pack leader.  It also led her to question whether she shouldn't try to get a lot of uniforms so she could wear those instead.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

"Yo, I was just thinking simple stuff. Jeans, T's, maybe something sharp for the thing this afternoon. And," he says, checking his watch, "we have an hour to do it. Hope you wore running shoes," he grins. "Ready, pack mule errrr Aaron," he says jokingly.  "We'll eventually have to be outfitted like AF, but they'll be sizing us up for that in a day or so I bet."

_Let fly the whirlwind of shopping that is Tyrone._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 16, 2004)

Kiro finishes his plate of food and looks at Tyrone.  "He was obviously very good at what he does.  He spoke with me when I boarded the aerodyne and I suspected nothing.  He apparently slipped something into my tea, though I'm certain I hadn't taken my eyes off of it before taking a sip.  And then when he was found out, he disappeared into thin air, obviously an elite.  I was left holding a syringe, my drugged tea, and the person sitting next to had me mysteriously disappeared.  Naturally, they held me for questioning once the aerodyne landed.  I had little time to explain, though, before they let me go.  An order from a superior was my guess."

He shrugs, adding, "I thought I should warn you, is all.  Miguel is right, we should remain alert, they may still be looking to possibly recapture us."  He pauses a moment before saying, "However, it may also have had something to do with my...unusual condition."  That last part is said rather uncomfortably.  "I doubt she's told you, but Screaming Eagle told me yesterday that I am a clone of Kensei of Justice Elite."  It's difficult to miss the bitterness in his voice.  "It would seem all of my memories from before the incident at BioGen have been fabricated.  Japan was not very much as I remembered it and my family apparently does not exist."  He ends there, obviously finding it difficult to continue.

"What?" Sarah simply says, looking shocked.  "Oh my God, Kiro, that's horrible.  Are you going to be okay?" she asks with concern.

Having already collected himelf, Kiro responds, "I'll be fine, thank you, Sarah.  I'm sorry to...how would you say, dump that on all of you.  Really, I'm fine, I just thought I'd set the record straight.  But I will need some clothing, too.  All I have is what I wear.  And I trust Tyrone's sense of style," he says with a smile.

As the group leaves the resturaunt for the mall, everyone can hear, "Yo, look, that's Tyroc, man!"

"What, no way, how do you know?"

"That is him, man, I'm tellin' ya.  You saying you ain't seen any of those pics of him on the news and 'net?"

"Hey, yeah, that kinda does look like him."

"Tyroc!" the first kid yells out.  "Hey man!"

A murmer goes through the people nearby and within moments one or two autograph seekers turns into ten or twelve.

*Misha*
Wandering the mall you don't really spot anything that much interests you.  That is until you hear a commotion ahead.

"You left the store without paying for that!" an older man, short and round, says, pointing to a shirt held by an older teen.

"This?  This here is mine, I came in with it," the teen says defiantly in a thick British accent.

"I watched you do something to the e-tag in there so the alarm wouldn't trip.  I have eyes you know!" the man spits.  "Look, there, it's melted!" he says pointing to a melted plastic bit on the shirt.

You spot two mall security guards approaching.  So does the teen.  "Oh, that right?  Well, back off, ya bugger, unless you want them eyes melted, too!"  He holds forward the hand not carrying the shirt and it begins to glow a bright white you can feel a slight wave of heat hit you as it brightens to the point where it's difficult to look at.  Both the man from the store and the security guards back off, and a few nearby people scream and begin to run away.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

"Heh... uh... woops," Tyrone says apologetically to the others.  "I sometimes forget about this.  However, Tyroc's Superheroing Rule #5 says never ignore a fan.  Remember that, especially since we're all going to be role models soon," he says cheerfully.  "Yo, Miguel," he says, palming him his credit card.  "How about you not max me out, yo," he says to the changeling who can so perfectly match his appearance.  "Why don't you guys and gals head over to JC Penny and I'll catch up?"

Turning towards the autograph hunters, he somehow manages to produce a small bundle of 8x12 picture-posters.  "Yo!" he calls out over the autograph hunters.  "I think I been found out!" he says with a friendly grin as he pulls out a pen from his leather trenchcoat pocket, ready to do his autograph signing duty for his fans.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Wandering the mall you don't really spot anything that much interests you.  That is until you hear a commotion ahead.
> 
> "You left the store without paying for that!" an older man, short and round, says, pointing to a shirt held by an older teen.
> ...




At this point Misha approaches quietly.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I watched you do something to the e-tag in there so the alarm wouldn't trip.  I have eyes you know!" the man spits.  "Look, there, it's melted!" he says pointing to a melted plastic bit on the shirt.
> 
> You spot two mall security guards approaching.  So does the teen.  "Oh, that right?  Well, back off, ya bugger, unless you want them eyes melted, too!"  He holds forward the hand not carrying the shirt and it begins to glow a bright white you can feel a slight wave of heat hit you as it brightens to the point where it's difficult to look at.  Both the man from the store and the security guards back off, and a few nearby people scream and begin to run away.




Misha listens before finally speaking addressing the older man, "Alright, let me handle this."

He turns to the youth, showing his hands unarmed, "Alright, lets see if we can handle this without any violence, lets not have anyone get hurt today," he says in a calm reassuring voice.  He focuses on the youth, "I know you may think this is none of my business, but like you I am an elite, and I know how easy it is for us to hurt baselines.  I just don't want you to do something you will regret for the rest of your life."

_Using Assessment for his Atrtributes (Constitution, Dexterity, and Wisdom), and also using his Diplomacy skill to get the kid to calm down, and try and take control of the situation Diplomacy +15, if under 10 he will use an HP._


----------



## Mimic (Jun 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yo, Miguel," he says, palming him his credit card.  "How about you not max me out, yo," he says to the changeling who can so perfectly match his appearance.  "Why don't you guys and gals head over to JC Penny and I'll catch up?"[/font]




_Well, that all depends on what the limit is, yo._ Miguel replies with a smile, sounding like Tyrone. With a small flourish Miguel makes the credit card seemingly disappear into thin air.

Miguel directs the rest of the party towards the JC Penny and when they are out of sight of the autograph hounds he will assume Tyrone's form, with a wave of his hand will make the card re-appear.

_Yo, lets see how much we can spend before he gets back._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Misha*
Assessment: Dexterity, Constitution, Wisdom, in that order.
Diplomacy: 17 (33)

The teen glowers at Misha as he speaks, seemingly daring him to step closer.  "Bloody right this ain't none of you soddin' business," he says.  But after a brief pause, looking into Misha eyes, he throws the shirt back at the man, his hand returning to normal.  He smirks as he turns to run away.  "Didn't want the bloody ugly thing, anyway," he says as he darts through a parting sea of gawkers.

The security guards turn and watch the teen as he leaves, but don't give chase.  The man turns to Misha, still shaken, but managing a grateful look on his face.  "Thank you, sir, thank you."

*Tyroc*
"Alright, thanks, man.  You are, like, the greatest elite in the universe!  You rule, man!"

The response is similar, if not quite as enthusiastic, from each of your fans.  A couple have cameras and get their picture taken with you.  It's a good twenty minutes before the crowd begins to disperse, allowing you to continue your shopping.

*Hangin' at the JC Penney*
Clothes!  Everyone buys lots of clothes!  Shorts and shirts and pants and skirts and socks and shoes and boxers and briefs and bras and panties and ties and stockings and pajamas and bathrobes...and other stuff like that.

Sarah isn't too concerned with updating her wardrobe, though she does pick out a nice suit for the conference, paying for it herself.

As Tyrone enters the store, Kiro's got his hands full, waiting for Miguel at the cashier.  He pokes his head around the mound in his arms, nodding a slight bow.  "Domo, Tyrone.  I have had nothing to wear aside from these clothes you bought for me last week."  Looking at the clothes he wears, he's right.  They're the clothes Tyrone bought for him in Colorado Springs.  They are surprisingly clean and less funky smelling than you'd think they should be.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Assessment: Dexterity, Constitution, Wisdom, in that order.
> Diplomacy: 17 (33)
> 
> The teen glowers at Misha as he speaks, seemingly daring him to step closer.  "Bloody right this ain't none of you soddin' business," he says.  But after a brief pause, looking into Misha eyes, he throws the shirt back at the man, his hand returning to normal.  He smirks as he turns to run away.  "Didn't want the bloody ugly thing, anyway," he says as he darts through a parting sea of gawkers.




Misha watches the boy go, satisfied with the way things ended and turns to the old man.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> The security guards turn and watch the teen as he leaves, but don't give chase.  The man turns to Misha, still shaken, but managing a grateful look on his face.  "Thank you, sir, thank you."




"Not a problem sir, just didn't want anyone to get hurt," he continues walking, he thinks twice about following the kid, but decides against it.  He checks his watch, with a quick glance as he decides to make his way over towards the JCPenny and see if his teammates are inside.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 17, 2004)

Jennifer watches Misha leave, frowning. _So much for the team-building exercise,_ she thinks bitterly.

That's horrible, she replies to Kiro's confession. You must feel awful, and I can imagine that the recent kidnapping attempt couldn't help things any. There's something wrong about poisoning someone's food; it's happened to me once. Not pleasant.

Jennifer follows the rest of the team into JC Penny, dumbfounded by Tyrone. _That was a Platinum Visa, and he shops at JC Penny? Not much of a clothes horse, despite his posturing. This feels like shopping one step above Wal-Mart,_ she thinks as she notices the cheap suits.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2004)

To Rachel, shopping is a semi alien feeling, having received all of her clothes as gifts, or second hand, it was a rare thing for her to buy, and so her sense of fashion was less then almost any living female, although she at least knew she shouldn't wear colors that clashed, but that was it.  She really was counting on other people's fashion sense's to tell her what it was that she should get.  When Tyroc enters the store, she is trying on a dress to wear for the press confrence, and not having much success since she didn't know what was appropriate.

She twirls around in front of Tyrone in order to show him the dress, it was short, falling to just above her knees, in a rust color, with spaghetti straps.  "So what do you think, is this ok for the press confrence?  Like I said, whatever you think I should get, I trust you." she tells the team leader, waiting just long enough for his answer before going back into the changing stall where she divests herself of the dress, putting it with the other thngs she had picked out, mostly t-shirts and jeans and stuff, some panties and bras, and just in case, a few oversized t-shirts to sleep in if she couldn't sleep nude.

The teen exits the dressing room in her own clothes, and carrying a pile of stuff about as tall as she is.  She brings them all to Tyrone for his inspection.  "So are all of these good?  I just went with what's comfortable, but does it look ok?" she asks.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

Tyrone can't help but laugh at the mound of clothes Kiro has.  "Dang, Kiro.  How the heck'd you keep 'em so clean for that long?" he asks with a grin.  "Glad to help, though.  As long as you got some comfortable stuff."

He turns his attentions to Rachel, raising an eyebrow and being careful to keep his eyes up as she spins.  "That'll be fine.  The color is good on you, but lets go with something with a longer hemline, especially if you plan on twirling," he jokes, going through a rack of clothes to find something matching the color but longer.  "Here, try this one.  You can get both though if you like 'em.  I wanna stop at the leather shop in here before we leave the mall too; you might find something you like there as well or you can scope out the other stores too while I get me some new leathers," he says, going through the stack of clothes.  "Hey, a girl with my sense of fashion.  Comfort first, always," he says, levitating the stack over to the counter where Kiro is stacking his.

"Hey, Miguel?  You lose my sidekick?" he asks the changeling jokingly.  "Or is he buried under clothes somewhere?"

He then looks for Sarah, making sure she's ok.  "How goes?  Find anything you like?  I checked the internet and the leather shop has new gear in stock, so we'll stop there too before we get going.  Looks like we have plenty of time, so if you want something from there or from one of the other shops around, that's cool too."

Looking over to Jennifer, he says, "Hey, not much into the shopping spree, huh?  Don't be shy about grabbing some goodies if you see something you like.  If this isn't your favorite place, I gotta hit the leather shop once we're done, so you'll get plenty of time to hit some of the other shops in the mall.  Personally, this is my favorite place for cheap, comfortable stuff to wear," he adds with a smile.  "Oh hey, look at that," he says as he spots a rack of t-shirts with various AF members on them.  "Bet the kid don't got a Silvertip shirt yet.  Ooo, Cumulous," he adds, snagging one of each.

Spotting Misha looking for them, he waves over at him.  "Yo, we're emptying shelves over here!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Spotting Misha looking for them, he waves over at him.  "Yo, we're emptying shelves over here!"




Misha saunters over slowly, "JCPenny?  And here I thought a famous elite like you would wear only Ivana Renoir originals?" he says to Tyroc with a straight face.  He turns to Rachel, "Looks good, I like what you have so far."

He scans the rest of the Aegis team members, allowing his black leather trench coat to settle freely around him, although his clothes are dark, they are sharply tailored, well pressed, and clean.

Misha continues to observe, picking up a Screaming Eagle t-shirt with a smirk.   He shakes his head thinking, _Not a bad likeness, pretty garish though, I really don't want my face on a t-shirt, or an action figure.  But I guess it goes with the territory._


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He turns his attentions to Rachel, raising an eyebrow and being careful to keep his eyes up as she spins.  "That'll be fine.  The color is good on you, but lets go with something with a longer hemline, especially if you plan on twirling," he jokes, going through a rack of clothes to find something matching the color but longer.




_Don't listen to the old man, short is good, I hear that mini-skirts are making a comeback in Paris._ Miguel adds with a grin as Tryone looks through the rack of clothing



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, Miguel?  You lose my sidekick?" he asks the changeling jokingly.  "Or is he buried under clothes somewhere?"




_The cabrito is under that walking pile of clothes over there._ Miguel responds nodding his head in the direction of the boy as he shifts back to his own form and hands Tyrone his credit card.

While he has some clothing its nowhere near as much as the others, it looks like various jeans and tee-shirts with what looks like a dress in the middle of the pile

_Were going to his the leather store? Great, I need a new coat._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Spotting Misha looking for them, he waves over at him.  "Yo, we're emptying shelves over here!"




_Couldn't you just let him wander? That guy is as much fun as watching paint dry._ He mutters under his breath to Tyrone.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

"Nothing wrong with JCPenny," Tyrone says cheerfully.  "I guess I could shop at wherever the heck that is, but it doesn't make me feel any better to spend $300 on a shirt when I can get two of 'em for $20 here.  I just didn't have money when I grew up, so I guess this is my kinda place.  Besides, it gives me more money to spend on leathers."

Tyrone walks over with the AF shirts and drops 'em on Aaron's pile of stuff.  "Looky what I found, kiddo," he says with a grin, giving Miguel a laugh and punch in the arm at his comment.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

"Never said there was anything wrong," Misha shrugs, "I'd agree with Miguel, shorter is better."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2004)

Rachel looks from Misha to Tyrone to Miguel and back again, trying to see which length she should go with, she had liked the shorter one, it showed off her legs, and she was proud of her body, well what she could show off while still wearing clothes, she was very fit.  "Well, why don't I get the longer one too, but in a different color, like black, it'd be a lot more formal that way, but I can still wear this one to the press confrence, is that ok?" she asks, Tyrone, shifting the pile of clothes in her arms to one side so she can pick out the black dress she had been eyeing since Tyrone had told her longer is better.

The teen plops her mountain of new clothes on the counter next to the register, and looks around them to smile at Tyrone.  "He's buying, isn't that really nice of him?" she asks the Cashier, waving at Tyrone.  "If we want to get back and get changed and still make it to the other stores, we really are going to have to hurry, aren't we?" the red head asks.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

"Hey, whichever you want to wear is fine, Rachel," Tyrone says. "Just no rapid twirling in front of the cameras and keep your knees together if we're sitting on a stage or something," he laughs. "We have a good 30 minutes before we need to be back, plenty of time for one more stop."

_I'm picking up a nice shiny 'Morpheus' jacket and some nice shades with American flags on the outside of the lenses for the conference.  Other than that, I'm all done!_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, whichever you want to wear is fine, Rachel," Tyrone says. "Just no rapid twirling in front of the cameras and keep your knees together if we're sitting on a stage or something," he laughs. "We have a good 30 minutes before we need to be back, plenty of time for one more stop."
> 
> _I'm picking up a nice shiny 'Morpheus' jacket and some nice shades with American flags on the outside of the lenses for the conference.  Other than that, I'm all done!_



Rachel blushes at Tyrone's comment, "Its not _that _short, I mean its longer then what most of the girls in my class used to wear," she tells him, and it is, its only 4 inches above her knee, longer then most mini-skirts by a bit, and certainly not exposing too much.

(you don't buy skirts much do you Calinon?   The only other thing Rachel would want to get is some lingerie, and thats cause all girls like to know they're wearing something nice, even if no one else sees it.  If she sees one, she'll also get one of those ribbed leather jackets, [red to go with her hair])


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2004)

_OOC:  Oh, it's a skirt now!  See, I was picturing a short sundress thing, 'cause you said dress.   Twirling in a short sundress = fun for the men around._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

[most skirts, the kinds I actually wear come about 3-5 inches above my knees, this dress is about that, and that is longer then most mini-skirts, so trust me, its not too exposing, not that Rachel would have a problem with wearing something that short, just with someone mentioning it]


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2004)

OOC: I, for one, am quite releaved that Calinon knows so little about women's clothing. 

Kiro looks down at his clothes and back at Tyrone.  "Ah, yes.  My last evening in New Tokyo, the place I stayed at offered to wash them for me.  I was grateful, they were beginning to look as though they no longer needed me to walk around," he jokes.

"Thanks, Tyrone," Sarah replies.  "I still have access to my savings account, so I can buy my own things until our contracts go through.  I might need a new pair of shades though..."

The eight of you finishing up with your purchases before heading back to Freedom Plaza for the news conference.

...which I will likely post on later tonight


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

Misha shrugs, looking vaguely interested in the whole ordeal.

_He does not purchase anything for himself._


----------



## Elementor (Jun 18, 2004)

Staggering around under the weight of every type of clothes imaginable, his own as well as those that others have decided to encumber him with.  Aaron fianlly catches up to the other sat the counter and lets Ty ring through the many items.  With everything in bags and boxes, it is much easier for him to carry and keep up with the others as they head to the leather shop.  "Sweet!  I am totally getting a jacket like yours this time Ty!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2004)

Winters is waiting for you at Freedom Plaza, and is pleased that you made it back with time to spare.  Everyone changes into something more formal (or most everyone, Misha's already lookin' good ) before you are brought as a group outside to where a rather large host of media types are setting up and waiting for the conference to begin.  A podium is set up at the top of the steps to the Plaza.  Ms. Winters takes her place there, the rest of you stand behind her as she introduces Aegis to the world.

"Thank you for coming," Winters says, focusing the attention of everyone in the vicinity on her.  "As you all know, America is currently standing at a crossroads.  We've severed our ties with the United Nations and its heavy-handed and unilateral policy in dealing with elites in the wake of Mexico City disaster.  Persecution of the world's elite populous because of the actions of a handful of zealots is not what America stands for.  Still, we need to fight the terrorist threat that grows each day, a threat to our nation, and to all the world.  To combat that threat, we need those that are both willing and able to do the job.  American Freedom was the first step in that process.  Ladies and gentlemen, may I introduce to you the next: Aegis!"

As she speaks, you notice a commanding presence about her that you had not noticed before that makes you feel both more at ease, and yet more excited and prideful as well.  As she ends her introduction, many of the normally jaded reporters even applaud.

"Many of you will recognize the man chosen to be the leader of Aegis.  He's been very active protecting the streets of New York from both baseline and elite threats alike.  I'll let him say something here, and then we'll all spend some time fielding questions from you.  Tyroc?" she says with a smile turning to the Tyrone and gesturing for him to take the podium.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 19, 2004)

Tyrone removes his flag bearing shades and floats up to the podium, ankle length leather trenchcoat rustling slightly.  "Hey yo," Tyroc says in his trademark greeting, his ever-present smile on his face.

"It's a pretty big step, movin' from patrolling the streets of New York to protectin' America as a whole.  I think _daunting_ would be the best way to describe it," he says with wry humor.  "But after meeting my fellow Aegis members today, I can tell you with certainty it's a task we not only can handle, but look forward to.

"America's the great meltin' pot.  It takes those of all creeds and colors, bringing them in as citizens under one flag.  As the UN rushes to enforce mandatory registration, America will become a symbol of freedom to far more than those who were born on this soil.  Sadly, included in those chased to our shores by the UN mandate will be a few who don't live by the law, who cause problems and endanger the citizens of the US.  American Freedom can't be everywhere at once.

"So, Aegis becomes the second organization to protect America.  That's a pretty excitin' thing to be part of.  Standing here with me are some of the most skilled and powerful people America has to draw on.  We're going to be held up to a high standard following in the steps of American Freedom.  But Aegis will meet that standard and become a strong force to protect America.  We will live up to our name," he says, and puts on his sunglasses, then leans comfortably on the podium.

"Now for the Tyroc short form," he says with a grin.  

"AF is stretched thin.  Aegis is here to back 'em up and put foot to ass in the name of freedom, liberty and justice.  We'll protect the American people from the dangers our country will face.  Aegis will be America's shield."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Misha listens amused by Tyroc's speech, but showing no real emotion either way, scanning the crowd. Gauging exits, and entry points, and possible choke points in case of trouble.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 19, 2004)

Miguel stands in the back wearing a new pair of jeans and a clean tee-shirt, his hands in the pockets of his new duster.

He never liked being in the spot light, a habit he picked up when he was running with gangs, so he wasn't to thrilled with this press confrence. As Winter speaks he feels her commanding presence.

_Hmmm, this is interesting,_ he thinks to himself. He shifts slightly to get a better view and attempts to determine whether or not she is an elite.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2004)

Rachel smooths down her new sundress, and keeps shifting from foot to foot, she hadn't really grasped the fact that there would be soo many camera's and so many people here to watch her and all the rest.  She sniffs curiously at Winter's, encouraged by the woman presence as she addresses the camers.  Maybe Winters wasn't the runt of the pack.

The teen grins at Tyroc as he gives a long speech on what seems like the top of his mind, she was sure she could not do so well, even if she wanted to.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2004)

*Fifty miles east of Budapest*
A man, standing on the top of a bluff in the Hungarian wilderness, short dark blonde hair waving in the stiff early evening breeze, stares down at a device in his hand.  It appears to be some sort of GPS tracking unit.  It suddenly 'blips' and the man smiles.  "They finally tagged you, my elusive friend," he says to himself, speaking in American English.  "And, it's about time, too."

Just then, the comm unit he wears on his head signals an incoming phone call.  "Hello?" he answers.  "The day is steadily improving," he says to the person on the other end of the line.  "Yes, well, he's proving to be a bit harder to catch the second time around, but I think I'll soon have him...Oh, please, I have it easy.  I only need to deal with just this one, you have the other five to contend with all by your lonesome...yes, I understand the circumstances are different.  What are they called?  Aegis?"  He snickers derisively.  "Foolishness.  But I wish you good fortune...yes I know you won't need it...perhaps when I'm done over here I'll return to give you a hand...yes, yes, I know my _orders_, but you know what they say: 'two heads are better than one', especially when they're our heads...yes, well, keep in touch."  

Ending the conversation, he looks down at the GPS receiver, and grins once more before turning from the bluff's edge.  Activating his comm, he says, "Good work, we have a signal.  By the looks of things, he's heading for Debrecen.  Let's do our best to make that trip difficult, shall we?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2004)

Jennifer stands stiffly at attention behind Winters, trying desperately not to look like she was standing at attention, but still maintaining some decorum. _Not a bad speech. I could have performed better though.

Tyrone seems to be in his element. Rachael seems understandably nervous, while the other kid is more excited. I'd imagine Sarah, Miguel, and Kiro to be a little uncomfortable...none of them are used to public speaking. And Misha, well, he just seems to be figuring out the ways he can kill everyone._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Misha shifts his balance as he continus to scan the room, wonering if he wil be expete to speak or not.  Figuring his low stature on the _totem pole_ he decided that they would most likely want him to smile and nod.

Misha looks at ease in front of the press, and tries to just look in a word, pretty.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 19, 2004)

Aaron scans the crowd looking for any faces he recognizes.  Most of his time is spent waving at cameras with a big goofy grin on his face.  Doing the typical kid "Hi mom" that most do their first time on camera.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 20, 2004)

The clicks of cameras taking picutres as Tyrone speaks can be heard.  "Tyroc, could you introduce your new teammates to us?" a familiar voice asks.  It's Alicia, standing near the front of the crowd of reporters and she has a wry smile on her face.

Miguel sends out a small 'tug' with his powers at Angela Winters, but he senses nothing to 'grab'.  Perhaps she just saves the charm for the cameras.

Aaron scans the crowd before him.  It's all press, of all types.  One camera crew looks to be Japanese, and another is BBC, but most look like local east coast media.  Nobody easily recognizable, though, other than a few of the more notable talking heads from CNN.

Sarah does appear slightly uncomfortable, but she too scans the crowd.  Kiro silently stands still, paying little attention to any of the procedings.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 20, 2004)

"Oh wow, your car was working today, was it?" Tyroc says, arching an eyebrow.  "But yeah, ok, I can do that.  Until Screaming Eagle called me last night, I didn't even know I was going to be here today, and until this morning, I only knew two of the members.  Some, you'll recognize from the incident a month or so ago with Biogen.  Some are new faces.

"The NYPD was kind enough to release an excellent officer in Sarah Edwards, who's telekenetic abilities are easily a match for my own, and who has significan mental powers as well.  Their loss is definitely Aegis' gain," he says, quickly moving on to keep her out of the spotlight.  "Kiro Shiantsu," he says, pointing out Kiro, "is immigrating from Japan, and has the ability to push his body to superhuman limits.  His body can generate its own light field as well, and can form it into complex shapes.  He prefers to be known as the Shimmering Samurai.

He continues to point out members as he introduces them briefly.  "Hailing from Mexico and now making his home here in New York, Mimic is our most versatile member, and can copy any elite power.  From Canada, my personal sidekick, Aaron Kuyper, Elementor, can control the four elements with amazing skill.

"That takes care of the folks I knew before today.  But we have three more members as well.  Jennifer Laroux is our resident mountaineer, who's powers over cold allow her to transform into a human blizzard of ice and snow.  Rachel Masters is a powerful Totem, able to channel the spirit of a wolf through herself.  And our second police officer, this time a veteren from Washington DC police department, Misha Werner," Tyroc says, smiling inwardly as he chooses a power that sounds cool for the 'average cop', "who can melt anything from titanium to human flesh with just a gaze.

"Some very powerful and skilled members we have here whose powers should compliment each other very well.  I'm looking forward to working with them to protect America."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2004)

Rachel listens to Tyroc start to describe his pack and their powers, but gives a start when the team leader calls her a totem.  "I'm a what?" she cannot help but ask.  "No I don't, the only thing I channel is the urge to smack you," she mutters to Misha, audible enough if people were paying attention to her instead of Tyrone.

"Do you really melt stuff or is he making that up to?" she asks the charismatic cop in whispers.  The teen wonders if she correct Tyrone or just leave it, she has no clue what a Totem, is, but the concept of a werewolf wasn't particularly complex.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 20, 2004)

A few people in the front laugh at Rachel's remark.  As Tyrone finishes speaking, a few techs move amongst the rest of the group, distributing tiny remote microphones for you to attach to your clothing.

Alicia, one of the few to overhear Rachel, asks her, "Alicia Houston, New York Times.  How would you describe yourself, Miss Masters?"

"Don Mathers, Channel 47," another says.  "Can any of you speak on why those of you that were a part of the BioGen scandal would be chosen to be a part of Aegis, especially considering the currently ongoing BioGen trial in Washington?"

"Allan Cookson, CNN, I have an open question.  Tyroc stated that you've only recently met.  When you will be ready to function as a team?  Is there any special training required?  What about team chemestry?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 20, 2004)

Miguel is somewhat surprised that Winters isn't an elite, but he gives a mental shrug, perhaps she is just good at her job.

He nods slightly as Tyroc introduces him, thankfull that he passes him by quickly.

As Rachel speaks up Miguel can't help smirking a little. _That chica don't take nothing from noone._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2004)

Rachel blinks at Alicia's question, she hadn't meant to be overheard.  She quickly considers what to say, but then gives a small shrug, it didn't really matter to her if she sounded foolish.  "Well, excepting that werewolves don't exist, thats pretty much me, I mean, I can be a wolf, I can be me, or I can be inbetween.  My inbetween doesn't look much like the movies though, and when I bite people, they don't get all furry once a month either." she explains, hesitating at points to try and put things into words that would make the most sense to humans.

"Oh, yea, call me Rachel, not used to being called Miss Masters, so I might not answer."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

After Rachel is done explaining what she is, Tyroc speaks up again.

"I think the fact that those of us who were held captive already trust each other and know each other's abilities pretty much inside and out are reasons we were chosen.  Not to mention are good at working together and have demonstrated that we can stop dangerous elites like those in the escape attempt at the Dallas Elite Correctional Facility.  A bit of instant team chemistry, if you will," he says to Mathers.

Looking over at Cookson he says, "Team chemistry isn't going to be a problem.  I'm sure there will be some operational things we'll have to learn, but as for being ready?  After meeting everyone today, I think we can be ready tomorrow if called upon," he says with confidence.

"Have I mentioned how dangerous it is to give me a microphone in front of cameras?" he says with a smile.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

_Woopsie, double posted when I thought I lost the first one._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2004)

Misha shrugs to Rachel, giving her look that is noncommittal at best.  He just gives her his usual boyish smile as if that is answer enough before turning away from her to field a question.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Allan Cookson, CNN, I have an open question. Tyroc stated that you've only recently met. When you will be ready to function as a team? Is there any special training required? What about team chemistry?"




“Like Tyroc said,” he says speaking up in his clear and powerful voice, “we could be, and will be ready any time.  I don’t think there will be a major issue with the chemistry, each of these elites despite age, background, or training has shown a predilection for doing the right thing, and trying to help their fellow man.  I have faith that with a leader like Tyroc to guide us, Aegis will be successful in defending the American Dream and our way of life.”



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Have I mentioned how dangerous it is to give me a microphone in front of cameras?" he says with a smile.




Misha smirks, “I don’t think you have to remind us.”  He takes a moment to consider his words, “Like Tyroc said I am Misha Werner, a cop out of Washington DC, and quite thankful to be here.  This is in many ways a dream come true to serve the nation once again. Spent seven years in the Air Force, before I became a cop so I guess patriotism and service is in my blood.” 

"Besides it isn't every day you get to work with someone on Tyroc's level, and I don't even have to mention the perks of being surrounded by the some of the most powerful and beautiful women on the planet," he jokes.

_Diplomacy +15, for females +18, he wants to give off a good impression, sound somewhat witty, committed, and very likeable to the press, crowd, and anyone else present._


----------



## Elementor (Jun 21, 2004)

Aaron happily stays quiet as he listens to what everyone is saying.  This seems like more of an interview for the 'grown ups' anyways.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

"David Springfield, MSNBC.  Some of you have clashed with the mercenary group known as Evolution while fleeing the institute.  American Freedom has been known to butt heads with these elites on occasion, do any of you feel that, because of what has happened, Aegis will have a predispostion for conflict with that group?"

"Tia Nolan, Washington Post.  It is being said that Doctor Jaya Kalam, the BioGen employee that helped those of you involved in that incident to escape, has plea bargained with the prosecution, and will testify against her former employer tomorrow.  Any comment?  Have any of you been asked to testify in the case?"

"Jenene Perry, USA Today.  By your choice of clothing, I can assume you don't have uniforms yet?  Do you know what they'll look like?  How about the logo?"

"Adam Burns, Chicago Tribune.  Will Aegis be operating out of here in New York, just as American Freedom does?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2004)

"For right now, We are going to be sharing headquarters with American freedom I believe, I know I am going to be living at headquarters, I don't know what my packmates are planning, but thats my plan." Rachel says guilelessly in answer to Burn's question.  She gives a shrug to the other questions, she still knew relatively little about the Biogen thing and what happened with Evolution.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

> "David Springfield, MSNBC. Some of you have clashed with the mercenary group known as Evolution while fleeing the institute. American Freedom has been known to butt heads with these elites on occasion, do any of you feel that, because of what has happened, Aegis will have a predispostion for conflict with that group?"



"That's a rhetorical question, right?" Tyrone says, trying not lose his smile.  "Kinda like asking if I'd like to drink bleach?"  His smile does fade at the next one.



> "Tia Nolan, Washington Post. It is being said that Doctor Jaya Kalam, the BioGen employee that helped those of you involved in that incident to escape, has plea bargained with the prosecution, and will testify against her former employer tomorrow. Any comment? Have any of you been asked to testify in the case?"



"No comment," Tyrone says, biting back the always harsh response he has for any Kalym discussion.  "And none of us have been asked to testify, no."



> "Jenene Perry, USA Today. By your choice of clothing, I can assume you don't have uniforms yet? Do you know what they'll look like? How about the logo?"



"Nope, no uniforms yet, though they'll be coming.  I'm sure you can count on me to dress as stylishly as always," he says with a smile.  "I'm sure a logo is being worked out to go on the uniforms.  I guess you'll just have to wait and see."



> "Adam Burns, Chicago Tribune. Will Aegis be operating out of here in New York, just as American Freedom does?"



Tyroc nods at Rachel's response.  "Yup.  Looks like Angel's gotta put up with us for a bit.  I think Angela can probably tell you more about the future location for Aegis," he says, though Eagle did tell him about Los Angeles earlier.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Jenene Perry, USA Today.  By your choice of clothing, I can assume you don't have uniforms yet?  Do you know what they'll look like?  How about the logo?"




"I rather like my clothes," he says casually.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Adam Burns, Chicago Tribune.  Will Aegis be operating out of here in New York, just as American Freedom does?"




"Los Angeles," Misha replies.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 23, 2004)

*Los Angeles*
_"That's a rhetorical question, right?  Kinda like asking if I'd like to drink bleach?"_

A monitor blares the live press conference from the East Coast.  Three sets of eyes watch the proceedings, and at least two of them are not impressed.

"Goddamn punk," Strafe says, glaring at the screen.  "I don't believe it.  Bad enough we have to deal with another frickin' American Pussies, but they had to put those damned BioGen rejects on the roster.  That just burns my ass."

Random watches the screen with mixed emotion, scratching the nape of his neck.  "Huh.  So that's what she was going to New York for."

Sandstone, the sand of her skin shifting about ever so slightly as she sits, simply glares at the monitor, her gaze intensifying when the camera pans over Miguel.

Random shrugs, looking at Strafe.  "Oh well, we'll just have to deal.  We've gotten by with American Freedom around for the past three years, this doesn't change anything."

"That's not the point.  I was so looking forward to the ass-whoopin' they had comin'.  That ain't happinin' now that they're America's freakin' sweethearts..." Strafe pauses, staring at the screen, before a smirk slowly begins to grow on his lips...


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

A few more questions are asked, but the press conference is soon over.  A small crowd had began to accumulate behind the press near the end, but seeing that it was over, everyoine begins to disperse.  Ms. Winters leads you back into Freedom Plaza.

"There, now that wasn't so painful, was it?" she says, looking everyone over.  "Well done, Tyrone, and you too, Misha, I think we made a very good impression today.  Well, as I promised, you're all free to do as you wish for the rest of the day.  Just be sure to report to the meeting room by 9:00 AM tomorrow morning for your first day.  Oh, and don't celebrate _too_ much tonight, alright?" she adds with a smile.  She remains standing where she is in case someone has a question, but if not, she'll head back to her office.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Misha nods, "Thanks," and resumes his distant demeanor and walks off towards the front of the building.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

"I'm thinking... barbeque," Tyrone says.  "Everyone can jump into something comfortable, pile in the caddy, we can swing by the store and pick up some burgers and salads, sit out in the back yard at mama's place and have some fun while mama tells embarassing stories about me.  Can even drag the big screen out and watch some movies.  Hey, and speakin' of mama's house, you crashing there tonight Aaron?  I promised her she'd get to finally meet my sidekick.  What about you, Sarah?  Anyone else?"

Grinning, he inwardly wonders how badly mama is gonna whup him if he shows up with half a dozen party guests suddenly.  _Crap, what am I doin'.  She's gonna beat me to death with that freakin spoon for this,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

Sarah smiles.  "I've been looking forward to meeting your mom," she replies.  "Count me in."

Kiro looks as though he wants to sigh, but manages a smile as well.  "I've only really ever eaten one meal in Japan.  This sounds like a good opportunity to try and see if something that has been planted in my mind can be undone.  I will accept, as well."

"Hey, hey, somebody say barbeque?" can be heard from down the hallway.  Neutron and Cumulus walk up, both still in their uniforms.  "I'm all over that like a wet t-shirt."

"I think this is a team bonding thing, Berrett," Cumulus replies, rolling her eyes.  "Looks like we just missed the press conference.  How'd it go?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

"The press is the press.  How could they do anything but love this group?  And team bonding doesn't exclude you guys.  Hell, I'll drag _him_ kicking and screaming," he says, pointing at Neutron.  "If I didn't, my life wouldn't be worth spit if mama found out I could have brought her Neutron and didn't.  His ass is probably the only think that'll save my ass when I show up with a dozen people for a barbeque without notice," Tyrone grins.  "You'd really help if you showed up in a wet T-shirt, Neutron.  Well, at least mama would like it.  Personally, I'd bring track shoes.  Or," he says, drawing out the word.  "You could just bring your girl along to protect you."

"Mama wants to meet you too, Sarah.  I keep talking you guys up to her.  By now, I doubt you could do any wrong in her eyes."  He chuckles at Kiro.  "Brother, if you want something you like better than burgers," he says warningly and pauses ominously before continuing with another smile.  "Chen's Oriental Market is like, a block from the grocery store.  I bet he'll have something you like."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

Neutron goes white as a sheet, fumbling for the vid phone on his belt.  Hitting a single button, he waits a moment before saying, "Hey, babe.  Want to get married?"

"What?" you can hear from the phone.

"Heheh, just kidding.  How about go to a barbeque?  Please say yes."

"Uh, sure, just let me..."

"Cool, see you in thirty!" he says, snapping the phone shut, still looking rather nervous.  "Alright...heheh, good to go..."

It's all Cumulus can do to stop from bursting into giggles.  "Sounds like fun, I'm just going to wash up, and I'll come, too," she finally manages to say.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm thinking... barbeque," Tyrone says.  "Everyone can jump into something comfortable, pile in the caddy, we can swing by the store and pick up some burgers and salads, sit out in the back yard at mama's place and have some fun while mama tells embarassing stories about me.  Can even drag the big screen out and watch some movies.  Hey, and speakin' of mama's house, you crashing there tonight Aaron?  I promised her she'd get to finally meet my sidekick.  What about you, Sarah?  Anyone else?"




"A barbeque?" Misha says as he pauses across the room as if weighing his options.

"I have a vehicle, I can follow you if you don't mind," he says with a turn of his shoulder, "I don't need to change, this is about as casual as I get.  If anyone wants to ride with me," he lifts his keys, "I have room."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Misha gives his best charming wink to Jennifer and Rachel.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Misha gives his best charming wink to Jennifer and Rachel.




_"Man, sometimes its almost too easy."_ Miguel thinks to himself as he watches Misha wink at the girls.

_That would be great thanks man, didn't feel like walking._ He tells him as straight faced as he can, he turns and faces Tyrone with a big cat-that-ate-the-canary grin on his face. _See you in a few, Amigo._

He turns back and walks over toward Misha again as straight faced as possible. _So where's your car, I bet its a sporty little number._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _That would be great thanks man, didn't feel like walking._ He tells him as straight faced as he can, he turns and faces Tyrone with a big cat-that-ate-the-canary grin on his face. _See you in a few, Amigo._




Misha nods, "Sure thing Miguel," he starts walking.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> He turns back and walks over toward Misha again as straight faced as possible. _So where's your car, I bet its a sporty little number._




Misha cracks a smile, "A man has to have his toys, black Osprey II GT, just had the engine polished, and replaced the factory Intercooler.  So I guess you could say it is sporty..." he replies offhandedly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 24, 2004)

Jennifer walks out of the press conference with a smile. _That went well. I just wish that someone had directed a few questions towards me, but the rest of the team handled themselves very well indeed. Although I'm not sure Rachel feels that way._ Jennifer smirked, recalling her barely audible comments during the conference. _I have a feeling we're going to work well together._

Sure, Misha. I'd hate to crowd Tyrone's 'caddy' with all of us. So, Miguel, she says, lowering her voice, what's the deal? Does our fearless leader still live with his mother, a smile quivering on her lip.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Sure, Misha. I'd hate to crowd Tyrone's 'caddy' with all of us.




Misha smirks, "Well considering that the _caddy_ would have to fit both the team and Tyroc's ego... it would be a tight fit," he winks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2004)

Rachel trails along behind Misha and Tyrone, following them in a way reminiscent of a puppy trailing along behind a child she wasn't sure about.  "If there's no room in the cars I can run along behind you, I like chasing cars," she says smiling cheerfully, putting the press confrence behind her, she answered the questions as best she could, so she didn't really have any regrets, its not like she would read what they were gonna write anyway.

"You'll just have to carry my clothes since I don't want to end up at the Barbecue clotheless." she tells the others.  "I'll be right back, I'm gonna go change into some shorts and stuff." she tells Tyrone before running off and doing exactly that, though probably not exactly as what the others imangined.  she was carrying a bag with a pair of shorts, sandals, and a red tank top that matched her hair, or rather, fur, because she returned in her wolf form, with the bag in her mouth.  She gave a playful yelp and barreled into tyrone, knocking her from her feet.

As always, it had been a relief to shed her human form, wolves were much happier animals, and they were lacking in certain concepts that humans had that generally made them miserable, like greed, or anxiety, and many besides.  Before the girl had left her room, she had examined herself in the mirror, noting with some pride the rich cinimon color of her fur and her downy white belly.  She only stood about 3 feet high, but her body was long and lean placing her at the age of a young adolescent wolf.

After barreling into Tyrone, she looked up at him with her tongue lolling out the side of her mounth in a canine laugh, and her tail thumped on the floor happily.  The difference between her senses in this form and human were like night and day, it was like someone had throne a switch, she sniffed at her teammates, memorizing their scents.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> After barreling into Tyrone, she looked up at him with her tongue lolling out the side of her mounth in a canine laugh, and her tail thumped on the floor happily.  The difference between her senses in this form and human were like night and day, it was like someone had throne a switch, she sniffed at her teammates, memorizing their scents.




Misha looks at the girl-wolf and shoos her if she tries to sniff him, not forcefully but it is obvious he is a little uncomfortable with the whole animal thing, among other things...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

"Woah!  What the... uh... aight then," he says with a chuckle as Rachel thumps her tail.  He'll take the bag from her.  "At least you'll shed less than JD does," he jokes as she starts running between everyone.  "No drooling on the seats," he adds.  "You can drool on Aaron though."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "No drooling on the seats," he adds.  "You can drool on Aaron though."




"Right on!!" Aron exclaims as he halfway tackles the wolf.  "I always wanted my own dog!!"  Petting Rachel as much as she will let him, Aaron hugs her as they drive away in the Caddy.  "If your Mama doesnt mind me staying over Ty, I think that would be great.  Can Rachel stay too?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2004)

Rachel playfully nips at Aaron's face when he tackles her.  The cinnamon furred wolf wrestles with the boy playfully, enjoying not being human and not terribly much caring about human sensibilities.  When he starts to pet her, she nuzzles her head against his leg to try and indicate that he should scratch at her ears.

At the suggestion of where she should stay, she shakes her head, a rather unnatural gesture for a wolf, she already had her stuff in her room and unpacked.  When everyone is ready to go, Rachel ranges around in front of and behind everyone, playfully pouncing on things and investigating the buildings scent's as she moves with them to the cars.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

"If she wants to, sure, but I'll give anyone a ride back here that wants it later tonight," he says to Aaron.

Before they go, he'll invite Angie.  Misha's already coming; it can't get worse.  Plus he'll leave messages for Angel, JD and Silvertip and their significant others that they're welcome to come if they get back, along with directions to mama's house.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Misha opens the door with his automatic locks and gets in the driver seat, flipping his mobile phone open and hits his favorite superhero on speed dial, the one with the wings and the hair.  He shrugs, "Everyone in?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 25, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So, Miguel, she says, lowering her voice, what's the deal? Does our fearless leader still live with his mother, a smile quivering on her lip.




_I would think that she is living with him, she's a pretty cool lady. She sacrificed alot so her son can do the right thing, not too many people would do that._ Miguel whispers back.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Misha opens the door with his automatic locks and gets in the driver seat, flipping his mobile phone open and hits his favorite superhero on speed dial, the one with the wings and the hair. He shrugs, "Everyone in?"




_Shotgun,_ Miguel says as Misha opens the car doors. _Yea, lets blow this popcicle stand._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 25, 2004)

Angela smiles at Tyrone's offer, but shakes her head.  "Thanks Tyrone, but I have some work to do tonight.  You enjoy yourselves, though.  If I see Jennifer and the others, I'll let them know they're welcome to join you."

"I'll take my ride, guys, I need to grab Nadia," Neutron says.  He gets the adress form Tyrone and promises to be there soon.

Sarah and Kiro climb into Tyrone's Caddy, while Cumulus goes with Misha in his Osprey.

"I don't believe I've ever seen a car this big," Kiro says as he gets in.

"Yeah," Sarah adds with a grin.  "What do you get, 5 miles to the gallon in this thing, Ty?" she quips.

Cumulus has her ever present big smile as she gets into Misha's car.  "Nice wheels...Misha, right?  We haven't been formally introduced.  I suppose you know who I am, but you can call me Angela, or Ang.  Cumulus is a mouthful.  Now let's see if I can remember what Eagle told me about you guys yesterday.  You're Misha," she says to the driver, "she had lots to say about you, you guys knew each other before now, hey?  And you're Miguel," she says.  "You gave almost gave her an aneurysm yesterday when she pulled that prank on you," she says with a giggle.  "And you must be Jennifer," she says to the woman sitting beside her.  "A mountain climber, huh?  I love to climb, we'll have to do some rock climbing sometime...when we both have some time off..." 

Misha phone's Jennifer's cell, but it appears to be turned off.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

"Eighteen, actually.  I try not to think about it or I get depressed," he says wryly.  "Economical she aint.  She aint that fast, you can fit three civics in her turn radius and her ass is huge, but she's got enough room that you can stretch your legs in the back, her air ride system gives you a smoother ride than any sports car and I challenge you to find more comfortable seats.  Plus Richard Roundtree drove this baby in Shaft.  It's pure classic," he says with a happy sigh.

Tyroc fires up the car, putting on his shades and hitting the radio which comes alive to a soul station.  "Sarah, lemme use your cell a sec," he says.  He dials a number, turning down the radio.  "Yo, it's Tyroc.  Lemme talk to Donnie would ya?"  

Moments later, the radio DJ says, "Donnie Sooouul here and we got a treat now.  Tyroc is on the line now!  Tyroc, what's the good word?"

"Yo, Donnie, my man!  It's a hot day, and your favorite super-hero is hangin' in New York with his new Aegis crew.  But the fuel tank is runnin' low."

"And the fuel you need is funk and soul?" Donnie replies.  This suddenly sounds quite... pre-planned.  "97 SOUL is ready to fulfill your needs, my brother, and do it better than any other.  Just tell everyone what it is you want me to do?"

"Play me somethin' funky for a brothah ta drive to!" Tyrone says into the phone.

Tossing the phone back to Sarah, he grins and gives her a "What?" look to her (expected) groan at his comment, and pulls out of the garage.  He'll head towards the grocery stores and his mama's place.  Since Miguel knows the way already, he doesn't overly concern himself with making sure Misha keeps up.

"Donnie and I went to school together.  I plug him once in a while on the air and 97 SOUL helps me with charity ads pro bono," he explains with a grin as he drives.  "Plus they really do have the best soul and funk in the city," he adds, turning up the radio a bit.

_OOC:  I went all last episode without being able to drive and use my cheesy catch phrase!  I was going through withdrawal!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Misha nods to Cumulus, "Yeah, thanks Angela, Jennifer and I are good friends."

He whirls the car backwards once evryone is in, spinning the wheels.  He turns the car and spins into the parking lot, before shifting the gears smoothly and laucnhing out onto the street, casually tossing the phone aside.

"I was going to give her a call, but she must be busy," he shrugs, moving into the traffic now smoothly after the brief burst of excitement.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 25, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And you're Miguel," she says.  "You gave almost gave her an aneurysm yesterday when she pulled that prank on you," she says with a giggle.




Miguel laughs at her comment. _Yea, that was a riot, didn't know she had it in her._ He tells her as he twists at an angle so he can shake her hand. _So what kind of elite powers do you have? I would assume with a code name like Cummulus it would involve something to do with the weather._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He whirls the car backwards once evryone is in, spinning the wheels. He turns the car and spins into the parking lot, before shifting the gears smoothly and laucnhing out onto the street.




_Man, I have got to get me one of these cars._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2004)

*The Osprey*
"Yeah," Angela says, nodding, her curly red locks bouncing as she watches the traffic drive by, "Jen's probably turned off her personal cell, they're on a mission in Baltimore.  She contacted us as they were headed there.  Some guy causing a disturbance or something, I'm sure they'll be back soon."

She gives Miguel a lop-sided grin.  "You must watch more Weather Network than CNN, hey?  I can turn myself into water vapor, plus I can control existing sources of water vapor and create it by either pulling moisture from the surrounding area, or, and I just learned how to do this a couple months ago," she adds, sounding exited, "convert solid matter to water vapor and back again."  She pulls some lipstick from her purse, and concentrates on it as she holds it in her hand.  It melts away, turning into a tiny cloud that floats above her hand.  She concentrates some more and the cloud tightens and darkens and you can see small arcs of electricty bolt through it.  One tiny bolt shoots down onto her hand, but it doesn't seem to faze her.  The cloud soon turns back to lipstick, which she places in back in her purse.  "So yeah, it has something to do with weather," she says with a grin, but then she shrugs modestly and says, "I guess it's not too impressive if you've seen what Barrett can do."

*The Cadillac*
It's less a groan and more a look, that one would probably associate with a groan, that Tyrone receives as he hands Sarah's phone back.  "You remind me of Dillon from my old precinct.  The silly stuff he'd do to garner attention," she says with a smile, shaking her head.  Despite mentioning her old job, Sarah finally seems to be relaxing and truly enjoying herself for the first time since any of you have met her.

Kiro seems to have his attention more on the wolf in the backseat with Aaron and himself.  _"So that is that Rachel girl.  She doesn't just look like a wolf, she acts like one too, how strange.  Aaron appears to enjoy her company, though,"_ he thinks.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

"Yeah, some of what I do might seem a little goofy alright, but it does a lot of good.  Kids look up to me, and parents don't mind that 'cause I anti-drinkin', anti-smokin', anti-gangs and anti-drugs, and I take that message to the schools.  Charities like me 'cause I don't ask for money to promote 'em.  The media likes me because I'm always available, and do silly things like call ins to radio stations," he says as the cruise along.

"Too many people waste their powers, or use 'em for monetary gains without really worrying about helping people.  I don't mind people thinking I'm an attention whore, cause, well uh, I am," he laughs.  "Heck, I founded my own fan club!  But it aint ego.  It just lets me help more people.  Guess I could just fly around and beat up bad guys, but that like a waste of fame doesn't it?  At least it'll keep the media from pestering the rest of you too much till you're comfortable with the attention, too."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2004)

Misha smirks to Miguel, "It is a fun ride, though I am curious why you would want to ride with me instead of your good buddy, Tyrone.  I mean it is obvious that you don't think very highly of me," he says as he whips around an old couple in their vehicle, and zooms down the road.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *The Osprey*
> "Yeah," Angela says, nodding, her curly red locks bouncing as she watches the traffic drive by, "Jen's probably turned off her personal cell, they're on a mission in Baltimore.  She contacted us as they were headed there.  Some guy causing a disturbance or something, I'm sure they'll be back soon."




"Good," he smiles as he focuses on the road.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She gives Miguel a lop-sided grin.  "You must watch more Weather Network than CNN, hey?  I can turn myself into water vapor, plus I can control existing sources of water vapor and create it by either pulling moisture from the surrounding area, or, and I just learned how to do this a couple months ago," she adds, sounding exited, "convert solid matter to water vapor and back again."  She pulls some lipstick from her purse, and concentrates on it as she holds it in her hand.  It melts away, turning into a tiny cloud that floats above her hand.  She concentrates some more and the cloud tightens and darkens and you can see small arcs of electricty bolt through it.  One tiny bolt shoots down onto her hand, but it doesn't seem to phase her.  The cloud soon turns back to lipstick, which she places in back in her purse.  "So yeah, it has something to do with weather," she says with a grin, but then she shrugs modestly and says, "I guess it's not too impressive if you've seen what Barrett can do."




"Hey you are more exotic then me," Misha replies cooly, lacing the words with double meaning.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 26, 2004)

Scratching at Rachel's ears and rubbing her belly as they drive along, Aaron is practically giggling in the back seat oblivious to Tyrone's antics with the radio station or even where they are headed.  As he showers attention on the young wolf, Aaron absently says, "Ty can we get some treats for Rachel before we go to your house?  Like maybe some stirfry meat or something that I can give her?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2004)

After hopping into the Caddy, Rachel shifts around so that her head and front paws are resting on the car's side, sticking out past the edge so the wind blows through her fur. When Tyrone calls the radio station, Rachel gives a playful arf, in agreement, music is good. She holds her head up, and her tongue and ears flap in the wind.

When Aaron hugs her, she licks his face and then curls up into a ball on the seat between Kiro and Aaron with her head on his legs.  Rachel's tail thumps up and down on the seat as her belly is rubbed and her ears are scratched in just the right spot, you can almost swear that the wolf was purring, but wolves don't purr, or do they?  At the suggestion of meats as a treat Rachel gives another Yip of agreement.  If she was in her human form she might have protested being treated like a pet, but as a wolf, being given tasty snacks really was a treat.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

"Yeah, uh... well, this is going to take some getting used to," Tyrone says with a chuckle.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She gives Miguel a lop-sided grin.  "You must watch more Weather Network than CNN, hey?
> <snip>
> "So yeah, it has something to do with weather," she says with a grin, but then she shrugs modestly and says, "I guess it's not too impressive if you've seen what Barrett can do."




_Actually that's pretty cool ability and when you are living on the streets you tend to learn a little about the weather patterns unless you like sleeping in the rain._ He tells her with a wink and a smile.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Misha smirks to Miguel, "It is a fun ride, though I am curious why you would want to ride with me instead of your good buddy, Tyrone. I mean it is obvious that you don't think very highly of me," he says as he whips around an old couple in their vehicle, and zooms down the road.




_Why am I not surpirsed that you and Eagle are friends, you just need to loosen up, smiling once and a while won't kill you._ Miguel says with a smirk, _besides if you thought I was going to let you monopolize all the lovely ladies you got another thing coming._ He laughs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _Why am I not surpirsed that you and Eagle are friends, you just need to loosen up, smiling once and a while won't kill you._ Miguel says with a smirk, _besides if you thought I was going to let you monopolize all the lovely ladies you got another thing coming._ He laughs.




Misha nods listening, "I wasn't planning on monopolizing anyone.  I am sure the ladies can make up their own minds on who they choose to spend their time with.  But perhaps I could learn to loosen up a little," he says he follows Miguel's directions to Tyrone's place.

"So," he turns to Angela, "you said Jennifer had lots to say about me, I am curious.  What did she have to say?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2004)

*The Cadillac*
Sarah grins.  "Just giving you a hard time, Tyrone.  And I'm all for you monopolizing the fame.  You can have it."

"Shimmering Samurai, that is quite colorful, Tyrone," Kiro says aprovingly, refering to the name the had given him at the press conference.  "I was thinking of something more along the lines of Rising Sun, but I like the, what is it, the alliteration of Shimmering Samurai, very elequant, yet powerful."

*The Osprey*
"Exotic, hey?  Don't think I've ever been called that before," she says with a bit of a laugh.

"What did Jen tell me...wouldn't you like to know?" she replies teasingly.  "She told me about your date last night.  You must have made quite the impression, because last week she was saying how she swore she'd never bother with a relationship again.  By the sounds of it, she might have changed her mind," she adds with a impish grin.

Tyrone stops to grab the groceries required for the barbeque (and doing it in the usual record-breaking time) before continuing to his house.  As everyone piles out of the two vehicles, Tyrone's mama sticks her head out of an open window and calls out, "Lands sakes, boy!  Don't be telling me you invited all the patrons at the coffee shop for dinner again!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The Osprey*
> "Exotic, hey?  Don't think I've ever been called that before," she says with a bit of a laugh.




Misha just gives her his trademark killer smile.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "What did Jen tell me...wouldn't you like to know?" she replies teasingly.  "She told me about your date last night.  You must have made quite the impression, because last week she was saying how she swore she'd never bother with a relationship again.  By the sounds of it, she might have changed her mind," she adds with a impish grin.




Misha just shakes his head with a smile, giving Miguel a sideward glance, "I stand corrected, I guess there are some ladies I don't mind monopolizing..."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As everyone piles out of the two vehicles, Tyrone's mama sticks her head out of an open window and calls out, "Lands sakes, boy!  Don't be telling me you invited all the patrons at the coffee shop for dinner again!"




Misha steps out last, initializing the security system and then tucking his keys away.  He smiles to Tyrone's mom, "Good Evening," he says while helping Tyrone take some of the groceries inside.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

"No coffee shop this time, mama.  Just uh... the entire Aegis team.  Maybe some quick introductions," he says quickly, trying to avoid the tirade and get to the saving his own ass part.  

"This is Aaron.  He's the kid I keep tellin' you 'bout that you made that costume for.  And this is Sarah, the cop I keep tellin' you about..."

"Good, she can hold you down while I..."

"And Kiro from Japan; the one with the light saber.  And oh, this is Rachel.  I know she looks like a wolf, but..."

"Boy, if you think that thing is gettin' fur everywhere in my house I'll..."

"No no, she's not an actual wolf.  She's human, really!  And she doesn't shed hardly at all.  Her clothes are here.  She just needs somewhere to change back.  And that's Misha, who you don't know about, but I'm sure you'll like, and you know Miguel there and..."

"Alright girl," Mama says to Rachel.  "You get into the bathroom here and change and let me have a proper look at you then.  And it's afternoon boy, don't think your smile is gonna save him.  You bring those bags up to the kitchen now and we'll see what that boy of mine bought," she says to Misha.  "And don't let me see you being lazy, you grab some too, Miguel.  Alita's in the living room.  Girl's been glued to the television all day."  Tyrone lets out a sigh of relief.  "Oh don't think you're off that easy, boy!  Just where am I gonna find the food for all these people?  You don't give me no warning?  What do I always tell you?"

"To wear clean underwear if I'm going out?  Hey, is that your blue dress?  You always look good in that dress, Mama," Tyrone compliments before continuing.  "Um.. that's Jennifer, who can control cold, and that there is Cumulous, from American Freedom..."

"And no weather those girls can conjure up is gonna save you from a whuppin' boy, any more than you complimentin' me is, especially with you talkin' sass."

"Oh and uh, did I mention Neutron is on his way here," he finishes with a big smile.  "So, I guess I should just go and fire up the barbeque?"

_OOC:  Shoot me for having fun with it _


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Misha just smiles listening to Tyrone and mama banter, _Now I see where he gets that mouth of his._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "And it's afternoon boy, don't think your smile is gonna save him.  You bring those bags up to the kitchen now and we'll see what that boy of mine bought," she says to Misha.




Misha shrugs, "Good afternoon then," he brings the bags inside, and places them down on the table, counter, or any flat surface he can find.  Once he puts them down, he quickly leaves that area to Tyone's mama.

_Consider yourself shot._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

> "Boy, if you think that thing is gettin' fur everywhere in my house I'll..."
> 
> "No no, she's not an actual wolf. She's human, really! And she doesn't shed hardly at all. Her clothes are here. She just needs somewhere to change back. And that's Misha, who you don't know about, but I'm sure you'll like, and you know Miguel there and..."
> "Alright girl," Mama says to Rachel. "You get into the bathroom here and change and let me have a proper look at you then."



Rachel had at first leapt from the car to start investigating everything, but when she was confronted by Tyrone's mama, she gave a whine, and put her paws above her muzzle, and looked up at the woman, like a puppy that knew it was guilty of something, and was just trying to look cute to avoid the punishment.  She looked around guiltily at the others before she seeme to swell up.  Her form slowly became less quadraped and more humanoid, until she stood on two thickly muscled hind legs.

Its easy to see that this new form wouldn't fit into any clothing that her human form might wear, she stands over 8 feet tall, with muscles rippling at her every move.  She smiles at everyone, something that would be a lot more comforting if it didn't like like she could bite a peson in two with a single bite of her very pointy glistening white teeth.  The werewolf stalks off through the house making everything around her look tiny and flimsy in comparision, and when she emerged from the bathroom a few minutes later, it was hard to reconcile the slender athletic teenager with the hulking overly muscled were-wolf.

"I just wanted everyone to see me in my other forms, so you guys wouldn't freak out if I have to shift or something," she explains nervously, hoping she hadn't put off her new packmates too much, she could certainly understand disgust and fear of her inbetween form.  Those paying attention to her can notice that she is nervous just like she was before, and pretty much the opposite of how she was as a wolf.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Rachel had at first leapt from the car to start investigating everything, but when she was confronted by Tyrone's mama, she gave a whine, and put her paws above her muzzle, and looked up at the woman, like a puppy that knew it was guilty of something, and was just trying to look cute to avoid the punishment.  She looked around guiltily at the others before she seeme to swell up.  Her form slowly became less quadraped and more humanoid, until she stood on two thickly muscled hind legs.
> 
> Its easy to see that this new form wouldn't fit into any clothing that her human form might wear, she stands over 8 feet tall, with muscles rippling at her every move.  She smiles at everyone, something that would be a lot more comforting if it didn't like like she could bite a peson in two with a single bite of her very pointy glistening white teeth.  The werewolf stalks off through the house making everything around her look tiny and flimsy in comparision, and when she emerged from the bathroom a few minutes later, it was hard to reconcile the slender athletic teenager with the hulking overly muscled were-wolf.
> 
> "I just wanted everyone to see me in my other forms, so you guys wouldn't freak out if I have to shift or something," she explains nervously, hoping she hadn't put off her new packmates too much, she could certainly understand disgust and fear of her inbetween form.  Those paying attention to her can notice that she is nervous just like she was before, and pretty much the opposite of how she was as a wolf.



 "Nice," Misha replies, "not as scary as I thought.  I don't think you have to worry too much, these guys used to run with a minotaur fellow... if I recall the reports.  Wolves are cooler then bulls, in my book anyways," he clasps her shoulder.

"Animals are not my thing, but your power is very intriguing Rachel," Misha comforts her.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "And don't let me see you being lazy, you grab some too, Miguel.  Alita's in the living room.  Girl's been glued to the television all day."




_Way to pimp out Neutron Amigo,_ Miguel whispers to Tyrone as he gets a bag of food.

He will go to the kitchen and drop it off once that's done he will head towards the living room stopping Rachel once she comes out of the bathroom. _Very cool ability chica, nothing to be ashamed of._

Once in the living room, Miguel will jump onto the couch beside where Alita is sitting. _Hey chica, you miss me? I... um... I kind a got you something. I figure now that I'm going to be pulling in the big money we could go out and celebrate somewhere real fancy and you could wear this._ Miguel tells her as he gives her the bag with the dress in it.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 28, 2004)

"Hi Mrs.....  ummm.... Tyrone's mom.  It is really nice to meet you.  Thank you for letting me stay over."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I just wanted everyone to see me in my other forms, so you guys wouldn't freak out if I have to shift or something," she explains nervously, hoping she hadn't put off her new packmates too much.




Aaron doesnt look taken aback at all by her shapechanging, "I bet I can change form faster than you," he says with a smirk as he heads for the back of the house looking for a yard to play in.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 29, 2004)

"Neutron?  Oh my," Mama says, her demeanor brightening immediately.  "Why didn't you say so right away, boy?  Pleased to meet all of you," she says with a big smile.  "We'll whip you folks up a barbeque diner you won't soon forget!  So what did you bring..."  She pauses as Rachel changes form and lopes into the house.  "My goodness.  I suppose I'll need to get used to that sort of thing now," she says, shaking her head.

Aaron finds a back yard.  It's rather small, but neatly kept with a small flower bed against the house, a sidewalk leading to the alley and trimed grass besides.

Sarah, noting everyone else is involved, moves around to the other side of the house alone.

Miguel, finding Alita, plops down beside her, before he notices she's not really acknowledging him.  The TV is tuned to CNN, so she likely was watching the team's press conference, but she's not really focusing on that, either.  In fact, she has her knees tucked up to her chin, and she's rocking slightly back and forth and shaking quite profusely.  She finally looks towards him, her face turning ash white, and sobs, "Oh god, it hurts," and turns back to bury her head between her knees.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

"Hey, you put up with me.  This group won't be that bad," Tyrone jokes as he unloads the groceries.  Taking a look into the living room he sees Alita.  "Poor girl," Tyrone says quietly to his mama.  "Has her withdrawal been that bad all day?"

Once done, he gets the lawn chairs and other needed furniture up from the basement and out from the shed.  He'll put the drinks in the cooler with ice on the picnic table and start the coals going on the barbeque.  He pops upstairs and pulls out Aaron's costume and lays it out on his bed then goes to find Aaron before coming back into the back yard.

"Yo, kid.  Run upstairs, second door on the left.  Somethin' on the bed for ya," he says with a grin.

_Well, lets see... should be about ten minutes before the Tyrone stories start from mama,_ Tyrone says, smiling to himself.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 29, 2004)

"Good evening, Mrs. Carter," Jennifer says with a pleasant smile; the arrival at Tyrone's home had snapped her out of the reverie that occupied much of her thoughts during the car ride.

Gesturing to the crying woman, she turns towards Miguel. "Who's she?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2004)

Misha looks around seeing the girl crying, and the fact that most of the people on the team seem to be dispersing about the house, he decides to go out front and relax on the steps.  This kind of scene was not really his place, but he was trying to do his best to try and seem sociable even if the group was a bunch of misfits.

He does not sit down of course, lest he dirty his tailored clothes, but he stands and watches the street.  Realizing that the neighborhood seemed fairly quaint, and almost refreshing.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "She finally looks towards him, her face turning ash white, and sobs, "Oh god, it hurts," and turns back to bury her head between her knees.




His smile dissappearing, Miguel realises what's happening, he has seen it happen far to many times to know that this is just the start. _Maldígalo, cómo puede soy tan estúpido._ <translation: Damn it, how could I be so stupid.> Miguel will, as gently as he can, search her arms for needle marks, or any other indication of what kind of drugs she was on.

_Venga en la chica, dice mí lo que usted estaba en._ <translation:Come on girl, tell me what you were on.> Regardless of what she says, he will pick her up and carry her upstairs to a guest bedroom.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Gesturing to the crying woman, she turns towards Miguel. "Who's she?"




_A friend._ He tells the women quitely before continuing upstairs.

Once he places her on a bed he will head downstairs and get some cloths as well as a bowl with some water. _Looks like we will be missing your BBQ amigo._ Miguel tells Tyrone soberly, _I put her upstairs, I will try to keep her quiet but I think its going to be a long night._

When he is done talking he will go back upstairs and help her as much as he can.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

"Don't sweat it, man.  I've seen it before too.  If she needs anything, give a shout," Tyrone says, letting Miguel take care of Alita unless he needs help.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2004)

"Good gracious, girl," Mama says, as Miguel takes Alita upstairs.  "She's been fine all day.  Put her to work this morning, which she graciously accpeted, and with a lot less whining than I often put up with from you, boy.  We watched your news conference on the TV and she looked so tired, so I left her there afterwords while I went to fold some laundry.  Somebody coulda told me of the poor girl's condition before leaving her with me," she says with a frown directed at Tyrone.

Kiro, not sure what to make of either Mama or Alita, just stands out of the way, silently observing.

Angela also seems a little reserved, but mumbles aloud, "Just like Christmas back home."  She follows Tyrone out to the back and offers to help set things up.

Out front, Sarah pokes her head around the side of the house.  Seeing Misha, she steps out, brandishing a cigarette.  "Pretty hectic in there, I imagine?"  She looks at her cigerette and adds, "This bother you?  I can retreat back to my hiding spot if it does."

Miguel can't elicit a repsonse from Alita, and touching her causes her to jerk away, but a casual inspection of her arms (she's wearing a sleeveless shirt) and the symptoms she's showing lead him to believe she's probably been freebasing, crack being the drug of choice for prostitutes where he grew up.

With some coaxing, she goes upstairs to the bedroom, barely registering the fact that the house is full of poeple.

When Miguel comes back down, Mama pats him on the shoulder.  "You're a good boy for looking out for her like that.  You don't worry about us, you take good care of her.  I'll bring you some food, and her too, if she's willing to eat."

Getting back upstairs and entering the bedroom, Alita's up and out of bed and heading for the door.  "I can't take this anymore," she says, sniffling, trying her best to maneuver around Miguel to leave the room.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 30, 2004)

"Sorry, mama.  I didn't know," Tyrone says honestly.  "I guess she needs more help than Miguel knew."

Tyrone baps Cumulous on the head with a grin.  "Good lord I hope not," he laughs.  "Guess she needed a bit more help than getting a job," he says with a smile.  "I'll suffer a little awkwardness if I can help her though.  I mean, most of the people here are going to get shot at for a living.  This should pale by comparison," he chuckles.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2004)

Rachel is heartened by everyone not being scared or disgusted by her hybrid form, she hadn't expected that at all, it was good not to be feared or hated by her packmates.  She grins at Aarons, offer but just shakes her head.  She wasn't planning on changing in front of him, she didn't want to be naked in front of anyone, especially not in front of a 14 year old, and certainly not one who could act so innocent like he had when she was a wolf.

"Your Kiro right?" she asks the Asian approaching him, not wanting to be in the same room as Alita, the girl didn't smell right, and it made her sensitive nose tingle.  When Miguel carries her upstairs, Rachel looks relieved.  "We didn't really get a chance to talk before, and I guess it was weird to have me sitting in your lap on the ride over, I'm sorry about that, when I'm in my wolf form I'm not very uhh, well I'm not really me, I do stuff I normaly wouldn't.  I'm sorry if it was weird."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Out front, Sarah pokes her head around the side of the house.  Seeing Misha, she steps out, brandishing a cigarette.  "Pretty hectic in there, I imagine?"  She looks at her cigerette and adds, "This bother you?  I can retreat back to my hiding spot if it does."




Misha shrugs, and poduces a lighter, lighting her cigarette if it isn't already lit.  He smirks, "Yeah it is pretty hectic in there.  Horrible habit by the way," he lights one for himself, "but everyone needs some kind of vice."

"No need to retreat I actually wouldn't mind seeing this little hiding spot you got picked out, better then standing here by myself, this isn't my element so I am just trying to stay out of the way.  Sarah, I was actually hoping to talk to you, just wanted to know, well how you are handling everything.  Seems like you have had a rough time with this, and I know I am not as lively or as cool as Tyone, but as a fellow cop, just wanted to look out for our own, you know?" Misha smiles leaning against the railing on the porch, enjoying the smoke.  He didn't smoke often, but he always carried a pack with him to relax when he needed a quick fix.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Getting back upstairs and entering the bedroom, Alita's up and out of bed and heading for the door.  "I can't take this anymore," she says, sniffling, trying her best to maneuver around Miguel to leave the room.




Miguel quickly sets the water and cloths aside, he quietly shuts the door behind him and then proceeds to lean against it so she can't open it.

_I'm sorry, I can't let you leave._ He tells her gently, _I told you that it was going to be hard and you told me you would do whatever it takes to have a chance, well here is your first trial._

_If you did leave then what? Go back to your pimp? Let him beat you half to death as an example for the others? Continue to shove that poision into your body until you die in an alley somewhere becoming just another statistic?_

_Sé que usted puede hacer esto, además su no sólo. Yo lo puedo ayudar.  _ <tanslation: I know you can do this, besides your not alone. I can help you.>


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

Alita doesn't even seem to hear anything Miguel says, or she maybe just doesn't want to.  She begins to yell at him.  "Salga de mi manera!  Cómo puede tener usted cualquier idea lo que atravieso?  Esto es infierno!" <Get out of my way!  How can you have any idea what I'm going through?  This is hell!...or maybe it says 'Pardon my horrible Spanish', I'm not sure>

She glares at him to get out of her way for a few moments before her expression softens somewhat.  "Why do you even care what happens to me?  You're a big shot super hero now, you don't need some druggie whore embarassing you..." Her rant has taken a lot out of her, she begins to swoon a bit, looking faint.


"Terrible," Sarah responds to Misha with a smile, "but I've been dying for one since the end of the press conference, and I know what Tyrone thinks of smoking, it's a sure bet his mother wouldn't approve either."

She shrugs at his question.  "I don't know.  I've got a lot to sort through.  Being locked in that cell, all I could think of was getting out and getting back home to my life.  Now I'm out and that life is gone.  I guess I just need to accept that and move on, but it's tough."


"I didn't mind," Kiro responds to Rachel.  "It was rather interesting actually, watching you in that form.  And you are quite beautiful..er, as a wolf, I mean," he adds with a bit of a blush.


"I was just joking," Angela says to Tyrone.  "My family is way worse.  Never underestimate the amount of havoc a clan of Irish can cause with a bit of booze in them," she adds with a chuckle.  "You think it's awkward for you, wait until Berrett gets here."  She says that last part with less mirth and more concern.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 1, 2004)

Tyrone still smiles.  "Begora!  A whole family of drunken irishmen terrorizing the countries womenfolk!  And the irishwomen chasin' the menfolk!  May god have mercy on us all!" he quips in a bad irish accent.  "Firey as the hair, huh?" he says witha  grin.  

"As for Neutron, he's clean now.  Personally, I think he should be as proud of that as the stuff he does with AF.  It really makes him more of a role model if you ask me.  It's not like anyone is going to talk about that anyway, and, well, Alita probably won't be in much condition to join us.  Ohhhh," he adds.  "Unless you mean... uhh... maybe I should mention the girlfriend to mama before he gets here?" he asks with a nervous grin and a laugh.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone still smiles.  "Begora!  A whole family of drunken irishmen terrorizing the countries womenfolk!  And the irishwomen chasin' the menfolk!  May god have mercy on us all!" he quips in a bad irish accent.  "Firey as the hair, huh?" he says with a  grin.




Angela laughs.  "So you've met my family?" she says with a big grin.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "As for Neutron, he's clean now.  Personally, I think he should be as proud of that as the stuff he does with AF.  It really makes him more of a role model if you ask me.  It's not like anyone is going to talk about that anyway, and, well, Alita probably won't be in much condition to join us.  Ohhhh," he adds.  "Unless you mean... uhh... maybe I should mention the girlfriend to mama before he gets here?" he asks with a nervous grin and a laugh.




"He still has a problem dealing with it, I mean, publicly.  He doesn't like talking about it.  I just hope he doesn't think everyone expects him to be able to help her, because he really can't."  You hear some yelling from an upstairs window.  "And it might be a bit hard to ignore."  She smiles once more when he mentions Nadia.  "I'd say for Nadia's sake, yes, you should...but it would be much more entertaining if you didn't..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Terrible," Sarah responds to Misha with a smile, "but I've been dying for one since the end of the press conference, and I know what Tyrone thinks of smoking, it's a sure bet his mother wouldn't approve either."




"Well I am not the same kind of goody, goody that Tyrone is," Misha smirks.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She shrugs at his question.  "I don't know.  I've got a lot to sort through.  Being locked in that cell, all I could think of was getting out and getting back home to my life.  Now I'm out and that life is gone.  I guess I just need to accept that and move on, but it's tough."




"Yeah I think I can understand tat, my first time home, after serving overseas almost fet like prison," he smirks, "I just wanted to get home see my family, my friends, people I missed.  But when I got home, life had moved on, sure I saw them, but it jut wasn't the life I left behind.  I guess you don't have to look at it as the end of things, but the beginning of a new challenge.  People will come around," he takes a deep drag, "and besides you seem to have made some new friends along the way.  Sometimes things change, we all know that, we just have to roll with it."

Misha watches her reactions, tainting his face with his same winsome smile, "Look at me, I am doing the one thing I hate to do, try and give advice.  People love to give advice, but people rarely take it you know?  I don't want to give you advice, just want to talk.  And before any rumors get out of hand, no I can't melt steel, titanium, or people with my gaze... although I have been known to make people think twice about making the wrong decision."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well I am not the same kind of goody, goody that Tyrone is," Misha smirks.




"Call it what you want, but there something to be said for someone who does the right thing all the time."  Sarah smiles as she thinks.  "I'm not sure who drove me more crazy over those two months, Tyrone or Samantha.  But, now that I know more of who he is and what he does, I can't help but respect that."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah I think I can understand that, my first time home, after serving overseas almost fet like prison," he smirks, "I just wanted to get home see my family, my friends, people I missed.  But when I got home, life had moved on, sure I saw them, but it jut wasn't the life I left behind.  I guess you don't have to look at it as the end of things, but the beginning of a new challenge.  People will come around," he takes a deep drag, "and besides you seem to have made some new friends along the way.  Sometimes things change, we all know that, we just have to roll with it."




"I get that, but it wasn't so much that everyone else moved on.  I come back and the people who trusted me the most no longer thought they could trust me.  That hurts, especially since I'm the same person I've always been for years.  Maybe I shouldn't have hid my abilities, I thought it would be for the best, but I was wrong."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Misha watches her reactions, tainting his face with his same winsome smile, "Look at me, I am doing the one thing I hate to do, try and give advice.  People love to give advice, but people rarely take it you know?  I don't want to give you advice, just want to talk.  And before any rumors get out of hand, no I can't melt steel, titanium, or people with my gaze... although I have been known to make people think twice about making the wrong decision."




"No, it's good advice," she says, finishing the cigerette and butting it out.  "And don't worry, I kinda gathered that Tyrone was speaking out of his ass about your abilities.  I think you need to worry more about what the papers will print tomorrow," she says with a grin.

With that, a yellow Porsche Boxster pulls up, and Neutron and Nadia emerge.  "Have no fear, Neutron's here, bringing lots of cheer, and, of course," he pulls a couple six-packs of import from the car, "some beer."

Nadia just rolls her eyes at that, smiling at the two on the porch.  They both walk up and Neutron wrinkles his nose.  "Hey.  This is Nadia.  So I'm guessing this would be the designated smoking section?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Call it what you want, but there something to be said for someone who does the right thing all the time."  Sarah smiles as she thinks.  "I'm not sure who drove me more crazy over those two months, Tyrone or Samantha.  But, now that I know more of who he is and what he does, I can't help but respect that."




"I never said he isn't respectful, the guy is the poster child of everything wholesome in the United States in a leather jacket... just... nevermind," he smirks.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I get that, but it wasn't so much that everyone else moved on.  I come back and the people who trusted me the most no longer thought they could trust me.  That hurts, especially since I'm the same person I've always been for years.  Maybe I shouldn't have hid my abilities, I thought it would be for the best, but I was wrong."




"I understand, that had to be rough.  I have had some similar experiences with that, I am sorry you had to go through that," he says sympathetically.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, it's good advice," she says, finishing the cigerette and butting it out.  "And don't worry, I kinda gathered that Tyrone was speaking out of his ass about your abilities.  I think you need to worry more about what the papers will print tomorrow," she says with a grin.




"Well he tried his best, I really don't like to get into what I can do, because it really is nothing special.  I think I am the most baseline elite on the planet, but I think my training makes up for that... weakness," he shrugs.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> With that, a yellow Porsche Boxster pulls up, and Neutron and Nadia emerge.  "Have no fear, Neutron's here, bringing lots of cheer, and, of course," he pulls a couple six-packs of import from the car, "some beer."
> 
> Nadia just rolls her eyes at that, smiling at the two on the porch.  They both walk up and Neutron wrinkles his nose.  "Hey.  This is Nadia.  So I'm guessing this would be the designated smoking section?"




"I would have said this is where the big kids are hanging out, head inside Neutron.  I think Tyrone's mama is waiting to get a gander at your butt, I hope you are ready to perform.  Any word on the situation with the rest of the team," he says trying not to sound to eager.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 2, 2004)

Miguel lets her shout at him without saying anything in return, as she starts to swoon he reaches out to support her (picking her up if needed) and leads her back to the bed.

_Because I have been there before, alone in the world with nothing but pain and a promise of an early death. But someone took me in, he gave me a place to stay, taught me how to survive, who to avoid. He took a chance and gave me a hand even though he didn't have to._ Miguel tells her quietly, it seems difficult for him to talk about this.

_Yea, I'm a big shot super hero, with gang markings on my body. Nothing you do or did can embarass me chica,_ he tells her with a smile. _Now lay down and try to get some sleep, you need to save your strength._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I didn't mind," Kiro responds to Rachel. "It was rather interesting actually, watching you in that form. And you are quite beautiful..er, as a wolf, I mean," he adds with a bit of a blush.



"You think my wolf form is beautiful?  Wow, thank you, nobody has ever actually told me that before, some people don't really like animals, so I guesss that means me too, its nice to at least have my teammates like me in all my forms, I was afraid you guys would all think I was ugly or something." she admits nervously.  

"I think Aaron thinks I'm his pet or something though, I mean, in wolf fom, I really don't mind, but once I change back, being a 14 year olds pet can be weird and all."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 2, 2004)

Running around the backyard, Aaron has started taking pot shots at various objects by firing little spurts of water out of the birdbath at them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Jennifer looks quizically at Kiro and Rachel, then shakes her head. _That girl definitely has more problems than meets the eye. It's almost as if...she becomes a wolf or something like that. She thinks of herself as an animal, when in animal form.

Good thing I'm not like that. These 'family gatherings' are always dull._

Jennifer wanders outside, seeing Misha and Sarah smoking. Those things will kill you, you know. Besides, what would the children think, especially since you're role models, Jennifers comments, smiling.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jennifer wanders outside, seeing Misha and Sarah smoking. Those things will kill you, you know. Besides, what would the children think, especially since you're role models, Jennifers comments, smiling.




"I never claimed to be a role model," Misha quips finishing his cigarette, "I would rather leave the mind molding to Tyroc."

He gives her a look, "Besides all the cool kids are doing it," he jokes.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

*Inside*
"Wolves aren't ugly, well, I don't think they are," Kiro says.  "Very graceful and sleek.  If anything, they could be menacing or scary, but not ugly.  Does it hurt at all when you change form?  Things must get rearranged in there quite a bit," he says, using his index finger to indicate a swirling motion as he points at Rachel.

"I don't know about changing forms or anything," Mama says, walking by, "But I do know that you children are naught but skin and bones.  Mercy, don't they feed you were you come from?  Don't worry, we'll fix that tonight," she adds with a smile.

*Upstairs*
Alita doesn't fall unconscious, but she does have a hard time arguing with Miguel in her state.  "No, no, no," she whimpers as he directs her back to the bed.  She lies down, still shaking, and tosses and turns until she ends up curled up in a fetal position, where she finally rests, though her breathing is too labored for her to be sleeping.

*Out Back*
Angela helps Tyrone finish setting up the chairs and prep the barbeque, dodging Aaron and his water blasts as she does.  "So, what'd you get to eat?  I"m famished!" she asks Tyrone.

*In the Front*
"Hi Nadia.  I'm Sarah, this is Misha," Sarah says to Nadia, who smiles in return.

"Pleased to meet you.  I saw your press conference this afternoon on TV.  You guys must be really excited about this," Nadia repsonds.

"You know what, I think I'm good out here," Barrett says to Misha, quirking an eyebrow at the front door.  "Brewski?" he says, offering them both a beer and grabbing one for himself.

As Jennifer walks out, Barrett stares at her a moment, before saying, "Jennifer, right?  The ice girl, that's a pretty cool power you have.  How about a demonstration, and I'll share..." he says with a grin, pointing to the rapidly warming bottles of beer.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

> "Wolves aren't ugly, well, I don't think they are," Kiro says. "Very graceful and sleek. If anything, they could be menacing or scary, but not ugly. Does it hurt at all when you change form? Things must get rearranged in there quite a bit," he says, using his index finger to indicate a swirling motion as he points at Rachel.
> 
> "I don't know about changing forms or anything," Mama says, walking by, "But I do know that you children are naught but skin and bones. Mercy, don't they feed you were you come from? Don't worry, we'll fix that tonight," she adds with a smile.



"I don't think Wolves are ugly or scary, I mean, we are friendly, we're playful, we like to help each other, we form packs, wolves mate for life and are very caring for the pups." Rachel explains, trying to make Kiro understand how nice wolves can be.

"Well, it doesn't feel very good to change forms, while I am changing it does hurt a little, I mean, my bones go all shifty, it hurts the most when I go from human to wolf because in between its a lot less of a shift, but switching over to full wolf can hurt a bit, but when I change, just being in my wolf form is soo invigorating with my senses going all wolfy its really easy to ignore it, especially since I have been doing for a couple years now.  I am used to it by now, but its not exactly fun."  she explains.  The girl smiles sheepishly when Tyrone's mom comments about her and Kiro being just skin and bones.

"Well, I was on my own at home before I came here, I mean I worked in a diner, but that food was all greasy, I am really looking forward to dinner though." the red head tells the motherly woman excitedly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *In the Front*
> "Hi Nadia.  I'm Sarah, this is Misha," Sarah says to Nadia, who smiles in return.
> 
> "Pleased to meet you.  I saw your press conference this afternoon on TV.  You guys must be really excited about this," Nadia repsonds.




"Something like that," Misha adds nonchalantly.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "You know what, I think I'm good out here," Barrett says to Misha, quirking an eyebrow at the front door.  "Brewski?" he says, offering them both a beer and grabbing one for himself.




Misha thinks on it, checking his watch, "I am fine actually," he replies.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As Jennifer walks out, Barrett stares at her a moment, before saying, "Jennifer, right?  The ice girl, that's a pretty cool power you have.  How about a demonstration, and I'll share..." he says with a grin, pointing to the rapidly warming bottles of beer.




He just watches the interplay, "So no word from Screaming Eagle and the others?" he adds once more.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

"Burgers, dogs, salads, chips, beer, coolers, pop, juice.  You name it, it's here," he says.  "Yo, Aaron, see if you can find where everyone is.  It's time for me to do some cookin'.  Oh, and leave Miguel and Alita alone for now, k?"


----------



## Elementor (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Burgers, dogs, salads, chips, beer, coolers, pop, juice.  You name it, it's here," he says.  "Yo, Aaron, see if you can find where everyone is.  It's time for me to do some cookin'.  Oh, and leave Miguel and Alita alone for now, k?"




"K, I'll round em all up." Aaron heads for the house but as he passes the BBQ he looks back and offers, "Do you want me to get that started for you?" his right hand now encompassed in flame as he points towards the grill.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

"No no," Tyrone laughs.  "Please don't melt my barbeque.  A match'll cover it," he adds, pulling out a pack of matches.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I never claimed to be a role model," Misha quips finishing his cigarette, "I would rather leave the mind molding to Tyroc."




I'm sure everyone will want to buy their Misha action figure, who comes with his own leather jacket and everything.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He gives her a look, "Besides all the cool kids are doing it," he jokes.




Feigning confusion, she looks around. Who? Where?

At Neutron's offer, Jennifer steps backward. Uh...no thanks. Still, I guess freezing beverages is one of the perils associated with being the person who can transform into razor sharp ice crystals on any Elite team. Grasping the beverage, Jennifer's hand turns to shards of ice, quickly freezing the beverage. You know, I can cut through steel with that.

You know Misha, I don't think we ever really had a chance to find out your powers. And how exactly does an ordinary Washington cop become on first name basis with the leader of American Freedom? Jennifer asks with a sly smile. _You play a dangerous game, Misha._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm sure everyone will want to buy their Misha action figure, who comes with his own leather jacket and everything.




"Well at least my action figure will have good taste," he jokes, but the inflection in his voice belies the fact that he is annoyed by the idea of the action figures.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Feigning confusion, she looks around. Who? Where?
> 
> At Neutron's offer, Jennifer steps backward. Uh...no thanks. Still, I guess freezing beverages is one of the perils associated with being the person who can transform into razor sharp ice crystals on any Elite team. Grasping the beverage, Jennifer's hand turns to shards of ice, quickly freezing the beverage. You know, I can cut through steel with that.




"Impressive," Misha quips.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know Misha, I don't think we ever really had a chance to find out your powers. And how exactly does an ordinary Washington cop become on first name basis with the leader of American Freedom? Jennifer asks with a sly smile. _You play a dangerous game, Misha._




"Like I said, my powers aren't that exotic," Misha replies without missing a beat, "my reflexes are a little better then your average baseline.  Makes me one hell of a basketball player though," he jokes.

At Jennifer's final statement he raises a brow, "I worked with her before she became Screaming Eagle, we were coworkers then before she hit the national spotlight.  We have stayed in touch off and on," moving his eyes from each person involved in the conversation.

"I recently ran into her last night, in DC and we went to see my friend, and congratulate him and his fiancée for their recent engagement.  I guess that is the short version," he smirks.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "No no," Tyrone laughs.  "Please don't melt my barbeque.  A match'll cover it," he adds, pulling out a pack of matches.




"Ok, do it the boring way." Aaron smirks as he extinguishes his hand.  "I'll go get the others and try on my new costume now!!"

Dashing from room to room, Aaron lets everyone except Miguel and his new girlfriend know that Ty is in chef mode and we will be eating shortly.  Catching the smokers out front, Aaron lets out an "Ewwwwww" and holds his nose.  Waving his hand around to clear the air he absorbs the heat from the cigarettes, effectively un-lighting them.  "Suppers ready if you can still taste it.  Bleck, how can you do that to yourselves?" and heads back into the house to get changed into his costume before dinner.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Dashing from room to room, Aaron lets everyone except Miguel and his new girlfriend know that Ty is in chef mode and we will be eating shortly.  Catching the smokers out front, Aaron lets out an "Ewwwwww" and holds his nose.  Waving his hand around to clear the air he absorbs the heat from the cigarettes, effectively un-lighting them.  "Suppers ready if you can still taste it.  Bleck, how can you do that to yourselves?" and heads back into the house to get changed into his costume before dinner.




"Cute," Misha replies.

He watches Aaron go and then starts walking towards his car, "You guys have fun," he waves.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Alita doesn't fall unconscious, but she does have a hard time arguing with Miguel in her state.  "No, no, no," she whimpers as he directs her back to the bed.  She lies down, still shaking, and tosses and turns until she ends up curled up in a fetal position, where she finally rests, though her breathing is too labored for her to be sleeping.




Miguel will sit beside her and watch over her, concern written on his face. He will give her words of encouragement as well as keeping her forehead damp, holding her hand (if she allows it)

_You may hate me now, but you will thank me for this later._ He tells her quietly


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

*Out Front*
Barrett shrugs at Misha's query.  "No, but, they've been gone, what, over three hours?  I bet they're back by now, probably on their way here."

He accepts the cold beer back from Jennifer with a, "Cool, thanks." and is about to take a swig when the phone at his side starts beeping.  He rolls his eyes.  "Aw, man, what now?  Geez, never a moment's rest..."

He opens it up and answers.  "What's u...Eagle??  What the hell's going on?"

Angela's also answered from out back.  "Jen?  Are you okay?"

Screaming Eagle looks terrible.  Covered in dirt, sweat and blood, the entire left half of her face is a bruise and her left eye is swollen shut and she appears both quite tired and in pain.  What can be seen behind her looks like a war zone.  "I don't have time to talk.  We need both of you down here, now.  And if anyone from Aegis is available, bring them, too, especially Misha."  A tremendous crash can be heard from her end.  She looks up and back again.  "Hurry!" is all she says before ending the call.

Barrett's face turns a shade of white.  "Get everyone together, we're leaving," he says, dialing out on his phone, and saying into it a quick, "Prep the aerodyne, fast, we're leaving immediately."

*Out Back*
"Oh my God," Angela says as she hangs up.  "Tyrone, get your team together, we're leaving right away," she says quickly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Out Front*
> Barrett shrugs at Misha's query.  "No, but, they've been gone, what, over three hours?  I bet they're back by now, probably on their way here."




Misha pauses for a moment.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> He accepts the cold beer back from Jennifer with a, "Cool, thanks." and is about to take a swig when the phone at his side starts beeping.  He rolls his eyes.  "Aw, man, what now?  Geez, never a moment's rest..."




Misha listens for a moment...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> He opens it up and answers.  "What's u...Eagle??  What the hell's going on?"
> 
> Angela's also answered from out back.  "Jen?  Are you okay?"




When he hears this, his eyes narrow slightly, "Not good," he says under his breath.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle looks terrible.  Covered in dirt, sweat and blood, the entire left half of her face is a bruise and her left eye is swollen shut and she appears both quite tired and in pain.  What can be seen behind her looks like a war zone.  "I don't have time to talk.  We need both of you down here, now.  And if anyone from Aegis is available, bring them, too, especially Misha."  A tremendous crash can be heard from her end.  She looks up and back again.  "Hurry!" is all she says before ending the call.
> 
> Barrett's face turns a shade of white.  "Get everyone together, we're leaving," he says, dialing out on his phone, and saying into it a quick, "Prep the aerodyne, fast, we're leaving immediately."




Misha nods, looking to the others, "Anytime, anywhere I am ready..." he says.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

"Kiro, Rachel, get out front and find Sarah and Misha.  We've been called into duty already," Tyrone says as he rushes into the house.  "Sorry, mama.  We gotta go.  Take care of Alita if you can," he says as he runs upstairs.  Opening Miguel's door, he says, "Sorry, Miguel, we have to go help AF, now.  Mama will look after Alita.

"Aaron!  Get into that uniform and get out front with the others," he calls out.  "We're leaving!"  He hurries into his own room, dresses in his outfit, and quickly runs outside.
_I assume the Aerodyne is coming to us, rather than the likely long drive back to Freedom Plaza?  If not, well, the drive should be fun._


----------



## Elementor (Jul 3, 2004)

Coming out of the bedroom in his new uniform, Aaron is excited to show it off for everyone but the house is in chaos as everyone dashes around.  Heading out front, he looks around and wonders aloud, "Whats going on?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Opening Miguel's door, he says, "Sorry, Miguel, we have to go help AF, now.  Mama will look after Alita.




_Dammit,_ Miguel mutters as he watches Tryone leave, he spends a few minutes looking towards the door and then back to Alita.

_Be strong Alita,_ he whispers to her as he strokes her hair. _I'm going to find Tryone's mom, she will be here for you until I get back._ He says as he gets up and goes to find her.

_I don't want to leave her but it would seem that I don't have a choice, I hope you don't mind watching her until I get back,_ he tells the lady. _Don't let her leave, tie her down if you have too. She may get violent but I don't think she will have much strength left, if we can get her though the first 24 hours the rest should be easier._

Miguel will grab his duster and head out front with everyone else.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

When her enhanced hearing picks up the Tyrone telling Aaron to get her and the others, she runs to the bathroom and slips out of her clothes.  A quick form change and she is running through the house on four legs, her paws scrabbling for purchase on a few of the surfaces, she slips out of the door behind Aaron, and stands looking up at the others.  Her lean graceful form seems to be channeling excessive energy as she runs around the yard in every which way looking for the source of the trouble.   Finally she assumes the classic sit position in front of Misha, looking at him as if to say, so what do we do now?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

"Angel, Devil and Silvertip need our help," Tyrone, now dressed in his typical uniform, says in response to Aaron. "Cumulous, do we need to head to HQ or is the Aerodyne coming here?" he asks the woman.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

Alita glances back wearily at Miguel as he leaves.  "N-no, Miguel, you said you'd st-stay with me.  Please...don't leave," she sobs.

Downstairs, Kiro watches as Tyrone races upstairs and Rachel races to the bathroom.  Curious, he follows Angela, who came in after Tyrone, but stoped in the living room to turn on the TV, which is still tuned to CNN.  Miguel and Tyrone catch this as they come downstairs.

An aerial view of downtown Baltimore comes into view, or at least that's what the caption at bottom of the screen says.  Roughly 6 or 7 blocks of buidlings are anywhere from half-standing to completely destroyed, fires dotting the area, with upended vehicles and other debris littering the streets.

"...members of American Freedom try to once more contain the elite that is the cause of all this damage.  Police are evacuating people from the immediate vacinty as quickly as possible."  The camera zooms in to try and focus on a struggle between what looks to be Jersey Devil and a very large, perhaps as tall as 10 to 12 feet, naked man.  The man grabs Devil, who is behind him, trying to put some sort of hold on him, and tosses him into the side of a building.  As Devil stands back up, the man picks up a nearby overturned car with one hand and tosses it like a wadded up ball of paper at another building across the street.  The entire wall of the building collapses and the twisted remains of the vehicle burst into flame.

"No one knows the motives of this powerful elite, aside from random wanton destruction.  Nor are we yet aware how he's come to free himself after already twice being apparently defeated by AF.  We now take you to an eyewitness report.  Jim?"

"Thanks, Tawnia.  With me is Ron Wheeler, proprioter of a local coffee shop.  Ron, please describe for us your first encounter with this elite."

"Sure.  Was in my shop, serving a customer when this guy in some sorta hospital gown walks in, looking confused.  Thought he was on drugs or some escaped psych ward patient, he kept just wandering around, bumping into things.  One of my customers got angry when the guy bumped his table and spilled his coffee.  That's when it hit the fan.  The guy picked up the table and threw it at the wall, smashed it to bits.  I called the cops, told 'em I had a crazy elite on my hands, while my customers ran out of the shop, screaming.  I had to leave, he just kept punching holes in the walls, tossing around tables, and such, until he punched though the wall into shoe store beside my shop.

"The cops got there, but they couldn't stop him.  Their bullets slowed him down some, but didn't seem to really hurt 'im.  He pretty much had the whole side of the street trashed before American Freedom came in.  Boy, they kicked his butt good, didn't even break a sweat.  They had him cuffed and sent him away.  But before I could even get ahold of my insurance guy, I hear he's busted out of those weird eilte cuffs they got and is totally trashing the neighborhood again."

Jim finshes the tale.  "From there, American Freedom managed to defeat the elite again, that time having a little more trouble than the first.  It did not stay down long, however, and the elite, having continually grown in size and power, now only seems to be distracted by the presence of the the AF members on site."

Angela shoots Tyrone a worried look.  "Barrett called HQ, I think he's here," she says, glancing around the house.

Outside, Barrett finshes his conversation on the phone.  "The aerodyne will be here in 10 minutes.  And it should only be a 10 minute flight to Baltimore," he says.  "Do whatever you need to to get ready," he adds, sounding impatient at the thought of waiting.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2004)

Miguel pulls Tryone over to the side.

_Can you do this without me?_ He says gesturing towards the television, _I promised her that I would be there for her, I don't think I should leave her like this._ He adds looking up towards the stairs. _Will your mom be able to handle her?_

Uncertainty is easily recognised on his face, part of him wants to go but another part of him wants to stay and help out his friend.

Regardless of what Tryone says Miguel will go over to Sarah. _Hey, I need your help, my friend is in alot of pain, can you put her to sleep? Make it so she doesn't wake up for 6 to 8 hours?_

If Sarah does put her to sleep he will thank her and will go to Baltimore with a lot less guilt.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 4, 2004)

"You signed the contract like the rest of us and given the situation, we probably will need everyone," Tyrone says calmly.  He continues, trying to sound supportive, "Look, man, she's not going to get better today, whether you stay or not.  She's going through withdrawal.  Prepare for weeks of this.  If you want to help her, check her into a clinic tomorrow.  But for now, it's time to do our job.  And yeah, Mama can handle anything."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2004)

Sarah is still outside, waiting along with Misha and Barrett.  Responding to Miguel, she says, "Six or eight hours?  Wow, I don't think I can do that without hurting her badly.  You say she's in pain?  What's the matter?  Maybe she should go the hospital?"

Nadia overhears the conversation.  "Somebody is hurt?  I'm a nurse, I can help," she says, hopeful to be of some help during the chaos.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2004)

Misha looks down noticing Rachel, "Relax."

"Once we get everyone together we can get the rundown on the situation, and find the best way to approach it.  But the best thing we can do is keep our cool and handle this like professionals," he says aloud mostly for the younger member's benefits.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2004)

The best thing I can do right now is get a soda, since I'm kind of thirsty, Jennifer says as she walks inside the house, grabbing a cola from the Carter family refrigerator. 

I guess now we can see how the teamwork skills of the BioGen escapees pan out. The best bet is to follow their lead. I'm at my best by myself, against a single opponent however. Despite her cool demeanor, Jennifer felt her heart beating. It had been too long, since her last brush with death...well, other than the anticlimatic encounter with Strafe and Random.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The best thing I can do right now is get a soda, since I'm kind of thirsty, Jennifer says as she walks inside the house, grabbing a cola from the Carter family refrigerator.
> 
> I guess now we can see how the teamwork skills of the BioGen escapees pan out. The best bet is to follow their lead. I'm at my best by myself, against a single opponent however. Despite her cool demeanor, Jennifer felt her heart beating. It had been too long, since her last brush with death...well, other than the anticlimatic encounter with Strafe and Random.



 "Sure," Misha replies not really listening.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 4, 2004)

Tyrone looks around at everyone outside.  "And who else are we waiting for?"

"It's on the news.  It's one guy, and he's wrecked a big stretch of Baltimore already.  He's tossing cars around like their toys and nearly threw JD through a wall.  Looks like AF already took him down twice, but he keeps getting up and is continually getting bigger.  He's even broken out of those cuffs they use.  He was about twelve feet tall on the television, and will probably be bigger by the time we arrive.

"If they've knocked him out of commission twice and he just got up, I wonder if he's absorbing their hits.  Might be better to contain him rather than try to hurt him," he thinks out loud.

"I don't know how well AF or Baltimore will fare in 20 minutes.  Both are getting their asses kicked, but I think I can get there in about half the time; a few of us can probably if we push our limits," he says, indicating Sara and Aaron.  "Miguel too if he copies my powers.  I can probably make one person fly as long as I hold onto them, too; I've done it with my other powers.  And if we can get there faster than the Aerodyne, it would probably be a good thing.  Even if we can't hurt the guy, we can help get people to safety."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2004)

Rachel shifts to her towering hybrid form so that she can actually talk to people, but she still does shift about nervously, though its easy to see some type of visceral anticipation in her face from the way her grinning is displaying her gleaming canines.  "I weigh less as a wolf then I do in my human form if you want to carry me," she tells Tyrone in her husky voice.  "If it wasn't so far away, and I wasn't sure I'd get lost, I'd try and get there myself, when I really need to, I can go pretty fast, but I don't think I could get there faster then an Aerodyne or anything." she growls out.

"What is the plan gonna be?  I could just eat him," she tells Tyrone, her tongue lolling out the side of her mouth to tell them it was a joke.  "If an enemy is too big for a wolf, the pack circles it and nips in and out at his flanks until he is worn out, we also hamstring it with bites to its legs." she offers.  "Its hard to fight when you can't lift your legs."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 4, 2004)

"I won't be carrying anyone," Tyrone says.  "I _might _be able to share my movement powers.  And until we know if this guy is absorbing physical attacks, I don't want anyone getting near enough to him to get hit unless they have some sort of protective power, and we really don't want to start to beat on him.  It could just make him stronger," he adds.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I won't be carrying anyone," Tyrone says.  "I _might _be able to share my movement powers.  And until we know if this guy is absorbing physical attacks, I don't want anyone getting near enough to him to get hit unless they have some sort of protective power, and we really don't want to start to beat on him.  It could just make him stronger," he adds.




Bursting into flame form, Aaron leaps up into the sky, "Ready to fly when you are bossman.  Does that thing need to breathe?  I can try to knock it out by suffocating it."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 4, 2004)

"I couldn't tell from the news footage, but that's worth a shot, kid," Tyrone says.  "Neutron, yes or no.  You saw what Angel looked like."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You signed the contract like the rest of us and given the situation, we probably will need everyone," Tyrone says calmly.  He continues, trying to sound supportive, "Look, man, she's not going to get better today, whether you stay or not.  She's going through withdrawal.  Prepare for weeks of this.  If you want to help her, check her into a clinic tomorrow.  But for now, it's time to do our job.  And yeah, Mama can handle anything."




_Well technically our jobs don't start until tomorrow but I know what your saying._ He tells him with a smirk. _It's Just that I feel pretty crappy for bailing on her ya know._ He tells him seriously.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah is still outside, waiting along with Misha and Barrett. Responding to Miguel, she says, "Six or eight hours? Wow, I don't think I can do that without hurting her badly. You say she's in pain? What's the matter? Maybe she should go the hospital?"
> 
> Nadia overhears the conversation. "Somebody is hurt? I'm a nurse, I can help," she says, hopeful to be of some help during the chaos.




_Not hurt in a physical way, _ he tells the ladies as he takes them into the house and up to where Alita is lying. _She is going through withdrawls, crack from what I can tell. She wants to get off of it but it's pretty painful. I was going to send her to a clinic when I got some cash but I won't get any until at least tomorrow. So I was kind of hoping you could easy her symptoms or put her to sleep,_ he says nodding to Sarah. _And if you could help watch her while I am gone I would appreciate it,_ he tells Nadia.

Once he has Alita as comfortable as possible he will go back outside.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "If they've knocked him out of commission twice and he just got up, I wonder if he's absorbing their hits. Might be better to contain him rather than try to hurt him," he thinks out loud.




_Sounds to me more like he gains strength as he is defeated, sort of like what ever doesn't kill you makes you stronger sort of thing, AF has been using physical powers to defeat him. Mental powers might have more luck._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 5, 2004)

Misha listens to all the brilliant strategizing, "The Art of War..." he muses, "That faster we get there the better.  Chances are we are going to have to engage physically if only to maintain control and limit his movements.  The worst thing we can do is not challenge him physically that is exactly what he wants.  We jut have to be smart about it, chances are Rachel and Aaron are going to be the best choices for getting in close... Jennifer as well.  We limit his movements we control the battleground, we can win.  We hang back, we lose."

"This will give us time to formulate a plan of attack, and also keep him under control.  But you guys have to understand when I say ngage physically I don't mean try and beat him senseless, you are going to have to try and limit his movement, maybe grapple.  The less mobile he is, the better it is for the rest of us," Misha finishes.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2004)

Sarah looks with pity at the shaking form of Alita.  "I'm sorry, Miguel.  I really can't help her without staying with her or hurting her."

Nadia shakes her head.  "She's in a bad way.  We need to get her to detox.  If you'd rather wait until tomorrow, that's your call, but I know a great clinic that'll take her overnight and you can worry about the financial details in the morning.  Or if you want, I'll just stay here tonight, I can help her a bit, but not very much, and I have to work in the morning."

Outside, Neutron shrugs indecisively at Tyrone.  "Hey, you're leader of Aegis, not me.  If you ask me, if Jen, Andy, and Daniel can't handle this guy, I think we're better off taking it on as a group.  But if you can do the 170 or so miles in less than 20 minutes and you want to give them a hand, go ahead."

He nods at Misha's plan.  "Yeah, that sounds good."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2004)

Rachel shrugs her massive shoulders, "I wasn't planning on punching him or anything, its instinctive, I know just where to bite people to cripple them, wolves do it when they hunt moose and elk, we're smaller then the prey, so we hamstring them, it makes it safer to hunt, but no hunt is entirely safe." she says with a shrug, as if to say that was part of the fun.

The hybrid version of Rachel was entirely different from the other two.  while she was human, she might be disgusted and fearful of it, but in it, she was totally at peace with herself and the blending of human emotion and wolfish practicality.  She reveled in her strength and power, and was completely self-assured within it as she isn't in human form.  She growls and crosses her arms, leaning back against the house to wait for the Aerodyne to arrive.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2004)

"Just what did you think I meant by 'contain him?'  Between us, we have the ability to blind him, slow him, paralyze him, assault his mind, hold him so he can't move, suffocate him, and everything Neutron and Cumulous and the other members of AF can do, all without throwing people directly into his path.  Rachel may very well need to physically attack this giant, but after seeing him manhandle JD, if we can avoid it, we will," he says with certainty.  

"And I don't have a clue what to do with you, other than get you to stay with the Aerodyne," he says to Misha.  "You've kept your powers secret, and the last thing we need to do is worry about protecting the 'average cop,' or trying to guess just what the hell you actually can do besides stand there, smile and look pretty.  Maybe re-read The Art of War," he says with a tone similar to Misha's musing voice.

Turning to Neutron he says, "I may be in charge of Aegis, Neutron, but Angel put AF in charge of us in these situations.  So if you want us to stay..."

_I'll add this last bit only if super flight will get us there in less time than the Aerodyne with extra effort for super flight and a HP to counter fatigue._

"... we'll stay, but otherwise, I'll take Sarah, Aaron and hopefully Cumulous straight to Baltimore."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah looks with pity at the shaking form of Alita.  "I'm sorry, Miguel.  I really can't help her without staying with her or hurting her."




_Thanks anyways Sarah, I figured it was worth asking at the very least._ He says giving her a small smile.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Nadia shakes her head.  "She's in a bad way.  We need to get her to detox.  If you'd rather wait until tomorrow, that's your call, but I know a great clinic that'll take her overnight and you can worry about the financial details in the morning.  Or if you want, I'll just stay here tonight, I can help her a bit, but not very much, and I have to work in the morning."




_I figured they would want the money right away, but if we can get her in now and pay later that would be great. Do what ever is needed, just let me know where she is. Thanks I really apreciate this._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Just what did you think I meant by 'contain him?'  Between us, we have the ability to blind him, slow him, paralyze him, assault his mind, hold him so he can't move, suffocate him, and everything Neutron and Cumulous and the other members of AF can do, all without throwing people directly into his path.  Rachel may very well need to physically attack this giant, but after seeing him manhandle JD, if we can avoid it, we will," he says with certainty.




"I know what you meant, I explained for the benefit of our novice members," Misha replies back.

"Besides someone is going to _have_ to engage him," he adds firmly, "I know Rachel out of any of us can do it, she needs to be ready to do so for the pack."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "And I don't have a clue what to do with you, other than get you to stay with the Aerodyne," he says to Misha.  "You've kept your powers secret, and the last thing we need to do is worry about protecting the 'average cop,' or trying to guess just what the hell you actually can do besides stand there, smile and look pretty.  Maybe re-read The Art of War," he says with a tone similar to Misha's musing voice.




"I don't need you to worry about me, I can handle myself, I told you exactly what you needed to know about my abilities.  You stick to being a shiny role model, and leader, let me dow what I do best.  Get results," Misha counters.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Turning to Neutron he says, "I may be in charge of Aegis, Neutron, but Angel put AF in charge of us in these situations.  So if you want us to stay..."




"I think we should go as a team, either way," Misha adds.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _I'll add this last bit only if super flight will get us there in less time than the Aerodyne with extra effort for super flight and a HP to counter fatigue._
> 
> "... we'll stay, but otherwise, I'll take Sarah, Aaron and hopefully Cumulous straight to Baltimore."




Misha raises a brow, "You are not going to Baltimore without me," he says firmly.

_Besides Jennifer needs my help... she asked for me..._ Misha thinks to himself.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2004)

"You've told us nothing about your abilities.  And until you do, that just makes you a wildcard I can't plan for, and frankly, someone that can't be trusted.  Without that trust, you're not a member of a team.  

"Without us knowing exactly what you can do, or with you doing your own thing outside the team, you're a liability and danger to everyone in Aegis, and that's something I won't allow.  So until you decide you're ready to be part of Aegis, you can keep your secrets and stay out of the way.  _In the Aerodyne,_" Tyroc says.  "And that's not a request.

"It shouldn't be hard to grasp.  You've been in the military and a member of the police.  Trust is important; without it, you'd never make it in a military unit or your own police squad.  Obviously _Angel_ knows something more about you, and that's great.  But you aren't a member of American Freedom, you're supposed to be a member of Aegis.  And while Angel may want you there, but I won't put Aegis at risk because of an unknown."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2004)

"Ranty much?" Rachel growls out sarcastically.  "We have known each other for less then 12 hours and you expect trust?"  she asks, a predatory grin on her face, her fangs glinting in the sun light.  The were-beast just laughs, a deep rumbling sound that seems to boom like thunder, "Your acting like a little cub, trying to establish dominance, if you were really a pack leader, you wouldn't have to try, people would see it from your bearing that you know what your doing, and they'd just follow your lead.  You don't, so they aren't, so your getting mad, very inspiring." she yawns.

"If you want respect, act like you deserve it, don't make things up about people just to look smart.  Your suppoused to represent us, so be professional.  Paragon doesn't use so much slang half the people cannot understand what he is saying, neither does Eagle.  If you sound like a thug, we are all going to be viewed as thugs, and we are definitely not thugs." she rumbles, looking to the number of Cops and military personel making up the group, as well as at Aaron, who seemed the opposite of thugishness.

"It takes time, a lot of time, for a pack to bond enough to work together, we have not had that time yet.  We will, but just like you don't trust Misha yet because you don't know him, I don't trust you.  I trust Misha, and I trust Jennifer, they were trained to do this, and they are acting like it."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 5, 2004)

_Tryone is right, if he wants to be a melodramatic and broody, fine do it. But don't expect me to put my ass on the line when he doesn't even trust us enough to tell us what abilities he has._ Miguel says to Rachel, _we can't afford to have anyone go wander off on their own, especially on our first mission. Someone could get killed because of that. What's your beef with Ty being the leader anyways? You've been bitchin' about it ever since you we were told, why don't you cut him some slack and give him the benifit of the doubt._

_Sorry I don't buy that whole "I'm just like a baseline" bull either, there is no way you would be on this team if that is true._ Miguel says, turning his attention towards Misha. _Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against you amigo but its pretty obvious you don't want to be here. If you didn't want to be part of the team, why did you sign on?_


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

> "We have known each other for less then 12 hours and you expect trust?"



"Enough to tell us what he can actually do, yes.  Which is something everyone else has done."




> if you were really a pack leader, you wouldn't have to try, people would see it from your bearing that you know what your doing, and they'd just follow your lead. You don't, so they aren't, so your getting mad, very inspiring."



"Actually, I _am_ your leader, like it or not.  You'll need to get used to that.  And its not anger, it's concern for everyone else.  You may be comfortable going into combat with someone whose powers you know nothing about and who wants to operate on his own; I'm not."




> "It takes time, a lot of time, for a pack to bond enough to work together, we have not had that time yet. We will, but just like you don't trust Misha yet because you don't know him, I don't trust you. I trust Misha, and I trust Jennifer, they were trained to do this, and they are acting like it."



"Well, I have no idea where your innate trust of Misha comes from.  But if you won't be able to follow an instruction from me, now's the time to tell me.  If you can't do it, you need to stay away from the battle as well.  One thing years of managing Vanguard's programming division taught me; if you can't trust someone to do their job, keep them off the project.  It also made me a hard ass when it comes to leading a team.  I'd rather scratch someone than risk chaos for the whole team, and I won't feel bad about doing it until we've had time for everyone to get used to being a team."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Enough to tell us what he can actually do, yes. Which is something everyone else has done."




"With you just making things up about people, I'm not surprised he hasn't told you, I'd be pretty pissed too if you made something up about me, oh wait, you did, and I was." she said, smiling at Tyroc toothily





> "Actually, I _am_ your leader, like it or not. You'll need to get used to that. And its not anger, it's concern for everyone else. You may be comfortable going into combat with someone whose powers you know nothing about and who wants to operate on his own; I'm not."



 

"No, your some joker that we have to listen to, not the same thing as a leader, a leader would know the difference." she rumbles calmly. "I don't have any problem going into a fight with Misha, or any of you for that matter, not because I trust in any of you, you haven't earned that, but because I know just how good I am, and I trust in myself, it wouldn't bother me if any of you joined in, I just wont count on any of you."




> "Well, I have no idea where your innate trust of Misha comes from. But if you won't be able to follow an instruction from me, now's the time to tell me. If you can't do it, you need to stay away from the battle as well. One thing years of managing Vanguard's programming division taught me; if you can't trust someone to do their job, keep them off the project. It also made me a hard ass when it comes to leading a team. I'd rather scratch someone than risk chaos for the whole team, and I won't feel bad about doing it until we've had time for everyone to get used to being a team."



 
Rachel answers Tyroc with her booming laugh, "Its not innate trust, its just giving him the benifit of the doubt that his profession requires, that his, Sarah's and Jennifer's requires, gave it to you too, they just haven't made me regret it yet. If you act like a clown don't be surprised that its how you are perceived."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 6, 2004)

"I don't know if it's my place to say, but even amongst wolves, loners get pushed away from the pack to either start their own pack or join a different one.  Seems to me that Misha wants to be in AF and not here." Aaron staes as he cartwheels through the air, his flames trailing behind.  "Regardless, Ty is the boss.  What he says goes.  I would hate to see court marshals on our first government duty.  Hehe," he continues mostly joking.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

> "With you just making things up about people, I'm not surprised he hasn't told you, I'd be pretty pissed too if you made something up about me, oh wait, you did, and I was."



"I didn't make a thing up about you.  You _are_ a totem; a person who can channel an animal's ability through them, assume its form, and even a hybrid."




> "No, your some joker that we have to listen to, not the same thing as a leader, a leader would know the difference."






> "I don't have any problem going into a fight with Misha, or any of you for that matter, not because I trust in any of you, you haven't earned that, but because I know just how good I am, and I trust in myself, it wouldn't bother me if any of you joined in, I just wont count on any of you."




"A joker hmm?  It's too bad you've decided on that label, but really, I don't give a crap.  I deal with people openly; I deal with the press the same way.  But now that I know exactly how you feel about me being leader, it makes my decision to keep you out of this giant fellows attack range until absolutely necessary a lot easier to make.  I won't put you in a position where you have to count on any of us unless we have no choice.  It'll be safer for everyone, and your safety is as much a concern to me as anyone elses."




> "Its not innate trust, its just giving him the benifit of the doubt that his profession requires, that his, Sarah's and Jennifer's requires, gave it to you too, they just haven't made me regret it yet. If you act like a clown don't be surprised that its how you are perceived."



"Realy, and when did I make you regret anything I did.  Was it when you interpreted totem as an insult?  Or something else I don't know about.  Generally, I'm perceived as a hero around these parts; likeable, personable and respected.  If that's a clown, I'd say your vocabulary is off a tad."




> "Regardless, Ty is the boss. What he says goes. I would hate to see court marshals on our first government duty. Hehe,"



"Heh, thanks kiddo.  But no court marshalls around here," he grins at Aaron.  "That'd be more red tape than even you could burn through."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2004)

Misha cracks his smile, “Tyrone, I didn’t think you had it in you.  There are three things about me you need to know then, if you want to trust me.  One, trust is a four letter word.  Two, I succeed or die trying.  Three, there are some requests I won’t follow, get used to it.”

He turns to Miguel, “I don’t have any _beef_ with Tyrone being the leader.  I actually prefer it.  Now you may think otherwise, but him being the public figurehead works for me.  The one thing I won’t do is jeopardize any mission.  I have never failed, and I won’t fail yet, I get results.  My only problem is that I don’t rely on others, I got used to getting things done myself.”

He smirks at Rachel’s argument, “Relax,” he says trying to calm her, “we don’t need this, minutes before our first mission.”

“A wildcard?  Interesting choice of words,” as he turns back to Tyrone, “as an elite my reflexes are enhanced beyond baselines levels.  Well beyond baseline levels, by that same token my own senses are enhanced and I can read people fairly well.  Which also has enhanced my own personal presence.”

Misha then flashes his custom pistol in his under arm holster, “And I carry a really big gun.  Hope that makes you happy, and Tyrone don’t ever tell me you are going to keep me from the action.  Because it won’t work, I came to this team to do my job.”

“Now let’s put aside this petty argument, and focus on what is important; helping American Freedom.  The worst thing we can do is point fingers now before anything hits the fan.  Like you said, _Screaming Eagle_ wants me there… trust her judgment,” Misha finishes.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2004)

"You're right," Nadia tells Miguel, "usually you'd need the money up front.  But I have a bit of pull at this clinic.  I'm going out with one of it's financial backers," she adds with a smile.  "We'll take care of her, Miguel, you make sure your mission goes smoothly."

"What, so I'm in charge here?  Okay, then," Neutron says, shrugging.  He thinks for a little bit.  "Yeah...well...I think we should stick together.  Get a plan going.  Watch the monitor in the aerodyne, maybe get some more info on this guy and how the other guys are doing against him.  What do you think, Ang?"

Cumulus nods.  "Jen and the others have been in tight spots against worse odds.  Hopefully they can handle things well enough until we get there."

Sarah comes outside and listens to the arguement before interjecting.  "I hope the bickering is over by the time we get to Baltimore," she says, sounding miffed.  "You want to be all secretive, go ahead, but trust me, that's not going to win you any points," she says to Misha.  She then turns to Tyrone.  "Obviously Screaming Eagle thinks highly of Misha, why don't you give him a chance to show you what he can do.  Did you see on the TV what's going on over there?  Making people sit in the corner because they don't blindly trust everyone is a bad idea."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah comes outside and listens to the arguement before interjecting.  "I hope the bickering is over by the time we get to Baltimore," she says, sounding miffed.  "You want to be all secretive, go ahead, but trust me, that's not going to win you any points," she says to Misha.  She then turns to Tyrone.  "Obviously Screaming Eagle thinks highly of Misha, why don't you give him a chance to show you what he can do.  Did you see on the TV what's going on over there?  Making people sit in the corner because they don't blindly trust everyone is a bad idea."




Misha nods, "I wasn't..." he trails off, "alright, let's just focus on Baltimore."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2004)

Rachel snarls at Tyrone's decision to leave her out of the fight, it was simply the final proof that he shouldn't be the leader, although the snarl was very hard to distinguish what with the shape of her muzzle in this form.  When Misha told her to relax, she let her anger at Tyrone just slide away.  The fight would show how incompetent Tyrone was, and it would solve her problems with him when everyone else saw it as well and put Misha in charge.  She gave a yawn that closely resembled a roar and sat herself on the ground, her legs held tight to her chest by her muscular arms so that she could rest her head on them to wait for the Aerodyne.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2004)

Jennifer sat down on the front porch, calmly drinking her cola and watching the ensuing duel. Tyrone and his BioGen faction of Miguel, Sarah, Kiro, and Aaron against Misha and Rachel, the newcomers. Jennifer also felt the urge to defend Misha and professionalism, but further bickering would only make the problems worse. 

_Misha IS right though. Splitting your forces is the surest way to lose a battle. If that guy is powerful enough to cause Devil, Eagle, and Silvertip problems, then the only thing those on Aerodyne would find would be six bodybags instead of three. 

Why was I left behind anyway? Tyrone would take Aaron before me? Wasn't I a soldier? What about the Project? Should I cut through something harder than steel to show how good I am...like maybe his thick skull?_

Sighing, Jennifer sets down her soda, all traces of her everpresent smile gone from her face, instead replaced by a determined scowl. _So am I frickin' babysitter now? Oh well. _ In her army days, Jennifer was used to babysitting new COs.

Gentlemen, she begins, glancing at both Tyrone and Misha, may I talk to you privately? We have a few minutes before the Aerodyne arrives.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2004)

Misha looks to Jennifer, "Sure..."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

"This is as private as I get," Tyroc says without moving from the group.  "More secrecy isn't going to happen.  If you have something _helpful_ to say about the attack in Baltimore, something we missed on the broadcast or a tactic we haven't already batted around, you may as well say it here.  But if it's just going to add to the argument here, don't bother."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "This is as private as I get," Tyroc says without moving from the group.  "More secrecy isn't going to happen.  If you have something _helpful_ to say about the attack in Baltimore, something we missed on the broadcast or a tactic we haven't already batted around, you may as well say it here.  But if it's just going to add to the argument here, don't bother."



 Misha smirks, resuming his normal smile, "I didn't realize we were having an arguement Tyroc.  More like the normal stages of team development, new dynamic and all.  You might want to be less hostile, and just let things take their course."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You're right," Nadia tells Miguel, "usually you'd need the money up front. But I have a bit of pull at this clinic. I'm going out with one of it's financial backers," she adds with a smile. "We'll take care of her, Miguel, you make sure your mission goes smoothly."




Miguel takes a quick look around him, watching everyone argue. _Yea, good luck with that one._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He turns to Miguel, “I don’t have any beef with Tyrone being the leader. I actually prefer it. Now you may think otherwise, but him being the public figurehead works for me. The one thing I won’t do is jeopardize any mission. I have never failed, and I won’t fail yet, I get results. My only problem is that I don’t rely on others, I got used to getting things done myself.”




_I didn't say you had a problem with who is the leader, what I'm saying is your not a team player. There is nothing wrong with it but when you signed your name on the dotted line you became part of a team, I need to know that you will watch my back and not take off because you think you can do it better on your own. Ty was made leader, not a public figurehead, if you don't think that's a good call then complain to the higherups but until that time you out of all of us should understand the importance of the chain of command, unless of course you were fibbing about being a cop and being in the military. _ He says the last part with a smile, just to let him know he is kidding.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _I didn't say you had a problem with who is the leader, what I'm saying is your not a team player. There is nothing wrong with it but when you signed your name on the dotted line you became part of a team, I need to know that you will watch my back and not take off because you think you can do it better on your own. Ty was made leader, not a public figurehead, if you don't think that's a good call then complain to the higherups but until that time you out of all of us should understand the importance of the chain of command, unless of course you were fibbing about being a cop and being in the military. _ He says the last part with a smile, just to let him know he is kidding.




"I signed on the dotted line to do my job, keep me from that and I will do what I think is best.  I never gave you a reason to think I wouldn't watch your back, but there is nothing I can say that will convince you otherwise.  The proof as they say is in the pudding," he says.

"Please," he says looking annoyed even if Miguel was joking, "Unless you were in the military don't throw that in that my face, I know all about the chain of command.  I know the difference between good and bad leadership, and I know the time to make things happen.  Lets drop this, it really solves nothing.  We have bigger things to worry about, like Screaming Eagle," he says with a genuine sound of concern.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2004)

The aerodyne finally shows up after what feels like forever.  It hovers about 30 feet over the street as a door onthe side of the vehicle slides open.

Tyrone's mama comes out, looks up at the aerodyne and shakes her head.  "You kids be careful.  That monster is tearin' Baltimore right apart.  And don't you worry about Alita, Miguel.  We'll take good care of her."

Cumulus assumes her cloud form and begins to float up to the aerodyne.  Sarah extends her telekinesis to carry everyone that cannot fly up to the transport.

Once everyone is aboard, Neutron moves to the cockpit.  "Thanks, Kevin," he says to the pilot.  "Once I'm in uniform, I'll take over."  Both he and Cumulus move to the back where there are private rooms for them to change in.

Kiro sits down and says, "So, we are to distract our foe?  Disorient him and wear him down?  How do we ultimately stop him if he continues to get back up after being knocked down?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

"Between us, we have a strong ability to restrict his movement and render him pretty helpless," Tyroc says to Kiro. "You try to blind him, Aaron can try to cut off his air supply or if worse comes to worse turn the ground beneath him to rock. Though I'd rather Jennifer try to create an ice slick under him to stop him from being able to move effectively. If Miguel can mimic my kinetic control, he can try to slow this giant's movement and I'll try to render him motionless..

"That should give Sarah enough time to get into his mind and knock him cold, and hopefully keep him that way. Once he's down, we can use whatever we can find; beams, cabling, or something Neutron creates; to bind him up," he says.

"Not that we're guaranteed this will work, but he'll likely be highly resistant to physical force, and all of those attacks don't use it. So we can give it a go before risking anyone in close quarters, or risking increasing his power through physical attacks. If we can't affect him with those tricks, Rachel, Kiro and Misha will have to get close and keep his attention long enough for our powers to take hold; just don't try to hurt him unless you have to; at least until we determine if physical attacks are fueling his powers."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2004)

Rachel lets out a deep growl when she is lifted bodily into the Aerodyne, She was confident that she could have made the leap from one of the tree branches, it wasn't really all that high, the predator in her bristled at being completly at the mercy of someone she didn't know, and even if Sarah was suppoused to be pack, the fact that she could be lifted and carried about like a new born cub angered her.  The red-furred werewolf resolved to make it down from the aerodyne on her own power.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

_Sounds good enough for me but just to let you know, I have been testing my abilities and I am pretty sure I can mimic two people at the same time now. _ Miguel tells him as he sits down and relaxs before the confrontation.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2004)

_Stupid, stupid, stupid!_ Jennifer mentally berated the decisions of Tyrone. _It's not about keeping secrets. People act differently in front of others. He knew what I was going to say. Someone will die because these two won't deal with their problems about each other, sooner or later._ 

I can't create ice slides beneath anybody, nor do I have any particular inclination to do so. Your analysis of the situation is wrong, sir. Our target only grew stronger after being knocked unconscious once; thus, doing so again would be foolish. We should be ready to kill him, she explains coldly.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

"Yes, well, let's try the non-murdering way first, shall we?  I have no intention of killing anyone.  So if you can't create an ice slick with your powers, can you at least help Kiro obscure his vision?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yes, well, let's try the non-murdering way first, shall we? I have no intention of killing anyone. So if you can't create an ice slick with your powers, can you at least help Kiro obscure his vision?"



"You expect us to do what American Freedom can't, when we know even if we do, we can't restrain him and he'll just get up stronger?" Rachel asks Tyrone curiously, wondering if he is joking, or really serious and that stupid.  _I wonder what he'll tell everyone who's houses and Neighborhoods get destroyed when we are fooling around with this guy.  I wonder what he's gonna tell a family when someone gets killed because he doesn't have the balls to let the rest of us do what needs to be done, _she thought to herself savagely.

_I hope all of them aren't this stupid, at least Jen isn't, and I really doubt Misha is, probably Sarah either.  There's a reason I don't trust them, and it isn't because I think they'd try to screw me over, they just can't be counted on when it comes down to it I guess._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

"Considering that AF doesn't have the ability to do what we can; no ability to paralyze or slow a foe, snare, blind, suffocate and doesn't have any telepathic powers with them; yeah, I expect we can do some things American Freedom can't.  Angel, Devil and Silvertip all rely on some sort of physical or damaging attack to bring down people, and it's not working, so we'll try it this way.  And given our combined abilities, we _can_ restrain him, at least long enough to get him to a containment facility."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Considering that AF doesn't have the ability to do what we can; no ability to paralyze or slow a foe, snare, blind, suffocate and doesn't have any telepathic powers with them; yeah, I expect we can do some things American Freedom can't.  Angel, Devil and Silvertip all rely on some sort of physical or damaging attack to bring down people, and it's not working, so we'll try it this way.  And given our combined abilities, we _can_ restrain him, at least long enough to get him to a containment facility."



 Misha takes a seat... staying silent on the whole issue... not really offering anything to the conversation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2004)

"I think I'll just stay on the Aerodyne while you play pattycake and ask him to dinner, if thats all the same to you, your highness. This guy isn't pulling any punches, I hope you realize that before your squeamishness gets someone killed." Rachel says pleasantly. "If you keep going into fights expecting everyone to act like its a big game, it isn't a question, we are going to die, you may get lucky and we'll be fine a few times, but we are going to get slaughtered eventually. Just ask yourselves who is more important, our lives and the lives of the people we are suppoused to be protecting, or someone who just doesn't care about the rules and does what they want anyway. I don't think cops get called murderers when they have to draw on some guy with a gun pointed at people." she says, looking to Sarah and Misha to agree.

"You shouldn't go in expecting to have to kill, but you shouldn't be squeamish about it when its neccessary, this guy has had all kinds of chances, if you keep giving him enough chances, he will kill someone, and then its all on you."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 10, 2004)

_Did it you ever stop and consider that maybe just maybe this guy is being controlled somehow? Or maybe there is a way to stop this guy without violence? Really, lets just rip his throat out and be done with it. Good thing AF doesn't have your attitude or most of us here would be dead, considering we were all wrongly accused of being terrorists._ Miguel says as he turns and looks at Rachel.

_Or did you happen to miss the whole_ "Yes, well, let's try the non-murdering way first, shall we" Miguel says mimicing Tryone's voice. 

_Sorry, but I would rather not go straight in for the kill unless there is no other choice._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

"Keep going into fights...?  We've never fought together before.  What makes you think this situation is going to be the norm?  Now stop arguing and bloody well pay attention," he says, fed up with the pointless arguement.

"AF hasn't been pulling any punches, and look what it's got them.  A guy they can't keep down with their damaging attacks; someone who seems to keep growing and getting stronger after each assault," Tyroc says, watching the monitor.  "And you want to go in and try the same thing?  Do you think your claws will somehow be more effective than JD's?

"Our lives and the people in Baltimore are exactly who I am thinking about.  We can stop the guy, but not if you're hell bent on continuing to argue with me.  We'll be following my plan, and if we can't keep him contained that way, we'll consider a more violent approach that may leave him even more dangerous.  And if you can't follow my directions, or can't handle being part of a back-up plan, princess, the by all means stay on the <censored> aerodyne while I invite our oversized opponent to a barbeque at the Dallas Elite Correctional Facility.  But if you actually want to be ready to help if we have to assault him physically, then you can stop arguing about it and start watching these screens looking for a weakness, just in case.

"Oh," he adds.  "Two things.  The police don't kill someone unless their other options have been exhausted, and ours haven't been.  I've seen the police kill when I couldn't stop someone, but they always were quite glad to have me try so they wouldn't have to.  And I'll _always_ be squeamish about killing people.  If you can kill without feeling that way, I feel quite sorry for you."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2004)

Neutron walks out of the back, uniform donned, towards the cockpit, shaking his head and rolling his eyes as he listens to the debate.  "Hey, how about you guys just worry about how to take the guy down without worrying about killing him?  Dude doesn't look like he'd die very easy, anyway."

Sarah gets up and walks after him.  "But we were discussing what to do with him once we do take him down.  He's just seems to get stronger when..."

Neutron stops and turns, looking rather annoyed.  "Listen.  Appreciate the help and all, but that's why you're here: to help.  This is an AF mission.  Help us take him down, and then we'll tell you how you can help us after that.  Sound good?"  He then turns back and takes a seat in the cockpit.

Sarah just glares as he walks off.  She looks like she's going to offer a sharp reply, but just turns around and sits back down, saying something that sounds derogatory under her breath.

Cumulus, who came out during Neutron's outburst, has an ansy look that says, _'Don't look at me, I didn't say anything.'_  She turns on a monitor in the passenger area and easily finds a newsfeed of the chaos in Baltimore.  

Things look like they've gone from bad to worse.  A camera pans throughout an area that looksl ike an enormous bomb had hit it.  The destruction seems to be rather widespread.  It'd be surprising if there weren't a whole lot of injured and likely some deaths, though there seems little to report on that yet.  The picture doesn't show the huge elite or any of AF, only emergency workers can be seen moving quickly throughout the carnage.  You soon find out that this is because the battle moved several blocks away when the unknown elite lept away from the battle into a not-yet-fully-evacuated part of the city.

Cumulus just stares resolutely at the screen shaking her head in disgust.  "How much longer, Barrett?"

"Couple minutes.  I have the others' co-ordinates located already, we're headed straight for them," he replies.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

"That's why we're here, Neutron," Tyroc says without offense.  "Just trying to get a battle plan in place before we get there."

Tyroc walks over to Miguel, giving Sarah's shoulder a little squeeze as he goes by.  "You'll have to teach me to just mutter under my breath sometime," he says with a bit of a grin.  Extending his hand then to Miguel, he says, "Ok, brother, you better get ready, and you're familiar with my powers."

Glancing at the monitor again, Tyrone says, "If he can move that much, that could throw a wrinkle into things.  Miguel, if we can slow him, that should stop him from leaping far enough to get out of everyone elses range," he adds.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2004)

Rachel's more agressive hybrid brain just doesn't understand how Tyrone and Miguel can be so stupid, its like they want this guy to kill people or something, maybe it was the wolf in her, but killing the guy was the most direct way to end the threat he posed to everyone, looking at the images, she knew he had already killed people, in the 20s or higher, that washer guess.  _All I had to do was look at him once and I knew what was going to happen, why couldn't they.  They just had to get on their high horse about not killing the guy,  it doesn't matter what his circumstances are, he is killing people, and if he is stopped without killing him, he just gets back up and keeps going.  It was pretty obvious what the solution is, and our *leader* is just too indignant to even consider it.  Him a leader, what a joke, he'll have us in girl scout uniforms next singing campfire songs._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 10, 2004)

Misha watches the monitor, "Tyroc, when we hit the ground, I need to get close to this elite.  I may not be able to slow him down, but I may be able to manipulate him, and possibly figure out where he is weakest... but I have to be close..." he says finally breaking his silence.

Misha nods though, "Yeah we have to find a way to eliminate his movement abilities, get a map of the area he is in. maybe we can lure him into a building... parking garage... or maybe you have some trick to keep his ass glued to the ground for capture." 

Misha draws his custom pistol and loads a magazine, keeping the weapon on safe.  Once he is satisfied he puts it away.  Misha smirks, "By the way, it is a long shot... but I have one other small ability, if... and only if I can get close enough to figure where he is weakest... I could neutralize his powers... chances are it won't work... he is physically tough... but it is a small chance... either way... I can get his attention and should be able to lead him by the nose across the battle field."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

"Wonderful of you to keep something that important to yourself until the last minute," Tyrone says with a shake of his head.

"If we slow him, he won't be able to make any long distance leaps away.  I've been under the effect before, and the best I could manage with my own movement powers was a hustle at best.  And once that happens, Miguel or I can change to paralysis, and that'll freeze him in place, at least for a minute, or Aaron can turn the street to mud and hold him fast.  Either way, once that is done, you should be in minimal danger of getting clubbed like a baby seal so you can try."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Wonderful of you to keep something that important to yourself until the last minute," Tyrone says with a shake of his head.
> 
> "If we slow him, he won't be able to make any long distance leaps away.  I've been under the effect before, and the best I could manage with my own movement powers was a hustle at best.  And once that happens, Miguel or I can change to paralysis, and that'll freeze him in place, at least for a minute, or Aaron can turn the street to mud and hold him fast.  Either way, once that is done, you should be in minimal danger of getting clubbed like a baby seal so you can try."



 "I don't need you to worry about my welfare, I am tougher then I look," Misha replies back cooly, "just do your job, and lets get this elite under control."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2004)

Puzzling over what Misha had said about being able to neutralize powers, she is willing to concede that the guy could be stopped without killing him, if it worked, and she doubted Misha would say he could do something if he could not, unlike jabber jaws.  Even so, having made the decision to kill him if neccessary, she felt at peace, she wouldn't be the one agonizing over it, or being distracted by it.  She probably wouldn't have been regardless, she was a predator, predators kill when they have to.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 10, 2004)

Aaron just sits patiently in his chair waiting to be thrown into dangers path again.  Watching all the arguments amongst the people he is supposed to be able to trust he just looks at Rachel and thinks "I miss my puppy"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 10, 2004)

Miguel will attempt to mimic Tryone's powers once he has done that, he will look over at where Sarah is sitting.

_It couldn't hurt to have another telepath around, would you mind? _ 

Is she doesn't mind then he will attempt to mimic her powers as well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2004)

Jennifer walks over to Misha and puts a hand supportingly on his shoulder. She's tougher than she looks too. Don't worry, I'm sure she'll be alright.

And as long as we all work together, we're going to bring down this guy no problem, Jennifer assures the rest of the team. _If we work together, that is.

Still, I wonder about Rachel. For an eighteen year old girl to seem so ready to kill...either she doesn't grasp the gravity of her suggestion, or...

Or she's more wolf than she seems, I guess. I hope that they're loyal to their packs._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jennifer walks over to Misha and puts a hand supportingly on his shoulder. She's tougher than she looks too. Don't worry, I'm sure she'll be alright.
> 
> And as long as we all work together, we're going to bring down this guy no problem, Jennifer assures the rest of the team. _If we work together, that is.
> 
> ...



 Misha smirks, "I am sure she can take care of herself."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2004)

Plumes of smoke can be seen from the vacinty of Baltimore before the city itself comes into view.  Relatively speaking, much of city remains undamaged, but the downtown core is very much the disaster area you've seen on the news.

As the areodyne closes in on the city, Neutron taps a button on the console.  "Eagle?  We're closing in on your position.  Aegis is with us.  What's your status?"

The response is dead air for few seconds before an exhausted male voice can be heard.  "Barrett?  You're here?  Don't set...the areodyne down, there's no safe place...to land and it might not...last long anyway.  Screaming Eagle...and Jersey Devil are down...I have him contained for the moment, but you'd better hurry."

"Almost there, Silvertip,"  Neutron says, getting up and leaving the controls to Kevin, his co-pilot.  "Get this thing out of here until we call you back," he tells him.

The aerodyne has room to slow and stop a mere 5 feet from the ground, and everyone easily gets off and it slides back into the sky and out of sight.  For roughly a half-mile around you, there are no completely intact buildings, only piles of rubble, half-standing walls, twisted lamposts, vehicle remnants and small fires and puddles of water.  Silvertip stands hunched over, looking up at the group in obvious pain.

"Daniel, are you okay?" Cumulus says, rushing to Silvertip's side.

"I'm fine," he says, standing up straighter.

Neutron looks around.  "Where..."

Silvertip points to a huge pile of brick, concrete and twisted metal.  "He's under that.  An apartment building.  It was going to collapse anyway, I helped it along while he was inside.  That was just before you radioed me."

Neutron stares at the rubble pile while Cumulus asks, "What about Eagle and Devil?"

"Eagle went down a few blocks ago, diverting his attention from a group of fleeing people.  The rescue teams should be with her by now, I hope.  Devil," he says looking around, and trying not to wince as he does, "received a very hard hit minutes ago.  I'm not sure where he landed, but he didn't come back."

"So we didn't come in time to stop any of this?" Kiro asks looking about him.

Silvertip shakes his head, looking at the massive pile of debris holding the eilte.  "I'm fairly certain that will not stop him.  I was only hoping to catch my breath and stall for time."

You look as one at the pile, which must be at least 30 feet high and twice that around, wondering how anything could survive being buried in it, let alone get out anytime soon.

Sarah gasps, her eyes wide.  "He's conscious...but I can't make out what he's thinking, it's just...rage, insane rage."

"Well, let's make sure he doesn't get out, people," Neutron says, raising his arms towards the pile.  As he does, the pile shimmers slightly and a massive arm busts through, sending chunks of debris, at leasta  couple the size of a small car, sailing through the air, and causing everyone to shield their face and eyes from dust and rocks that shower the area.

When the dust clears, the towering giant of a man has pulled himself from the rubble.  He looks to be nearly 15 feet tall, his legs are huge tree trunks, his arms are long enough to scrape the ground, and every inch of his body is pure, vein-covered muscle.  He's completely hairless, basically has no neck, and his bloodshot eyes bulge from his head.  As he climbs out he takes a hunk of rubble that looks to be at least 5 tons and hurls it through the air, screaming as he does, where it sails for several blocks before landing with a tremendous smash!  The monstrous elite completely ignores the group of you and moves towards a nearby smashed half-ton truck.

_Initiative: Misha 25, Shimmering Samurai 24, Neutron 22, Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15, Elementor 15, Cumulus 14, Sarah 11, Big Ugly 9 (2L, 4VP), Tyroc 4_

Misha is up first.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2004)

_Assessment usage if possible, after moving thirty feet towards the elite, Assessment for Constitution, Dexterity, and Wisdom.   Misha will also use Leadership giving all within earshot a +1 to all rolls._

Misha will move close enough to the Big Ugly to try and assess the elite's capabilities.  While he moves he draws his custom pistol, and shouts out orders, "Alright Tyroc, stick to the plan, I am going in... Rachel follow... but don't engage just yet... let the others wear him down!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2004)

Rachel hadn't bothered to wait for the Aerodyne to lower itself closer to the ground before she had leapt out, easily taking the stress of the impact on her muscular legs.  She gives a low chuckle at all of the destruction surrounding them, and strides forward to come up beside Silvertip.  When the Elite bursts out of the ruined buildings, she gives an animal roar of challenge to him, announcing her presence, and leaps toward him  in a graceful, fluid leap, although it seemed from where she  landed, she may have miscalculated, she immedetiately relaunched herself on her powerful legs.  With her leaps, she had made a 'V' intended to put her on the Elite's otherside from the rest, the intention being to box him in.

(If 50 feet is not enough to get her on the other side of him, then she will leap directly towards him, but short enough leaps to keep her out of range, but long enough that  she could rush him and still attack [40 ft])


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2004)

The main group is roughly 30 feet from the huge elite.  Misha doesn't need to move to use his feat, but I'll assume he gets five feet closer to move in a bit.  Lupa can leap over him and land near the top of the pile of debris that he escaped from.

Misha studies the actions of the elite as it lumbers out of the pile of debris.  He is certainly imensely huge, but even then, he's not terribly slow for his size.  His state of mind seems to make him quite oblivious to much of his surroundings.

OOC: Read Con is best, then Dex, then Wis.

Kiro focuses inwards on his ki, preparing for the battle to come.  Looking towards the hulking creature, his right eye flashes bright and a his body begins to glow with a barely perceptable light in late afternoon sun.  "Let us see how you like being blinded," he mutters.

Motes of light flash in the monstrous elites faces, but he turns his head and closes his eyes, shaking his head until the light is gone.  He stops a moment, blinking and seeimingly wondering where the light came from, before continuing towards the ruined vehicle.

"Huh, if a collapsed apartment building won't hold him, doubt I can, either.  But I might be able to slow him down some,"  Neutron says.  He raises a hand at the elite and the pavement below him begins to melt, turning into a black, tarry substance.  The massive man looks down in shock as he begins to sink knee deep into a large pool of tar, stuck fast.  He begins to scream in rage.

Silvertip, understanding the new arrivals' plan, steps slowly out and around the other direction around the eilte, awy from Misha, to help surround it and help attack it when the time comes.

Blizzard, Mimic, Lupa, Elementor are up.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 14, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Huh, if a collapsed apartment building won't hold him, doubt I can, either.  But I might be able to slow him down some,"  Neutron says.  He raises a hand at the elite and the pavement below him begins to melt, turning into a black, tarry substance.  The massive man looks down in shock as he begins to sink knee deep into a large pool of tar, stuck fast.  He begins to scream in rage.




"Good.  That bellow should have emptied his lungs nicely for me."  Aaron says as he extends his hand and forces all the air away from the strange elite.

Powers:  Am currently in normal human form.  Using Suffocate (+7)


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2004)

Jennifer smirks as she shatters, transforming herself into thousands of icy razors that launch at the entangled Elite. No use, says a frigid voice that blows like the north wind. 

_Jennifer will use Elasticity to gain forty foot reach and attack at +9 melee (+11 L)_


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2004)

Rachel will just do what I previously said, a double move to get on the other sider of him and close enough to attack when Misha tells her.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2004)

Miguel sighs as he watches Jennifer transforms and attacks the elite. _Well so much for the plan,_ he mutters.

With his borrowed powers from Tyrone he will attempt to paralysis the huge man.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25, Shimmering Samurai 24, Neutron 22, Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15, Elementor 15, Cumulus 14, Sarah 11, Big Ugly 9 (2L, 5VP), Tyroc 4_

Jennifer's body quickly transforms into thousands of small sharp shard of ice and she launches an attack at the stuck giant.  The mass of shards slam into him, but aside from a few scratches, he seems unaffected by it.

_Attack roll: 21 hits
Damage save (DC 23): 32 succeeds_

Miguel concentrates on the large elite, using Tyroc's power to attempt to leech the momentum from his body.  Rings of force begin to appear around the elite, but he thrashes in insane rage, fighting off the attack as he screams in anger!

_Attack roll: 14 hits
Will save (DC 18): 22 succeeds_

Rachel, in her powerful half-wolf form, leaps gracefully over the head of her opponent, landing on the large pile of masonry that was once the homes of hundreds of people.  She looks down at the elite as he fights off the others' attacks, waiting for the word to spring down on him.

Taking advantage of the monstrous elite's thrashing and screaming, Aaron tries to pull all of the air from the man's lungs in an attempt to make him pass out.  As the air begins to slip from his lungs, the elite ceases screaming and draws in a huge breath with such strength it causes Aaron to jump back in surprise!

_Attack roll: 16 hits
Fort save (DC 17): erm, I think 40 makes it_

As Cumulus stares at the foe, the once sunny sky begins to darken as rolling clouds begin to form and coalesce over the entire city.  Lightning begins to flash and thunder rumbles overhead.  "Just say the word and I'll hit him with a hundred million volts," she says, confidently.

"His mind is so clouded, so filled with rage, I've never seen anything like it," Sarah says.  She concentrates, trying to mentally assail him, but to no avail.  "It's hard to penetrate, but I’ll keep trying."

The huge hairless elite looks down at what is trapping him as he slowly sinks past his knees into the thick, black goo.  He squats somewhat before launching himself into the air, flinging tar all about as he does, and landing next to the pickup he was moving towards.  With a snort, he bends over to pick it up.

Heh, gives new meaning to the term 'pickup'.  Tyroc and Misha are up.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 17, 2004)

Tyroc flies upwards into the air and towards the man, to gain the advantage of height on the brute.  Focussing his powers, he lets loose a beam of energy from his hands, trying to reduce the speed of the oversized opponent.

_Extra effort to boost slow by 2 ranks, hero point to counter fatigue_

_Powers:  Flight (sustained), Force field (sustained), Slow +10 (+8 to hit with height, plus whatever bonus for his size)_

_If he succeeds he'll ask Miguel to continue trying to paralyze him, since his related powers can't be used until he releases the slow effect.  If he fails, he'll ask Miguel to help slow the guy down first._

_And yikes... a 40 on the fort save means the guy is at least PL13._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2004)

"His mind is the weakest... Sarah we are going to need your skills... his body is tough, there is no way I can neutralize him.. not yet at least... stay alert people, Rachel... tie that elite up, be careful..."

Misha then looks at the elite, "Big and tough, but a little ugly, come on big guy, show me what you got," he motions for the elite to come to him...

_Leadership once more.  Taunt +10 including leadership to get the elite to come to Misha._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 18, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25, Shimmering Samurai 24 (Boost +3), Neutron 22 (HP), Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15, Elementor 15, Cumulus 14, Sarah 11, Big Ugly 9 (2L, 5VP, entangled), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

Tyroc flies up and lets loose his attack on the giant.  The black energy begins to surround him, but he thrashes about, waving the truck around in one hand like an empty paper bag.  The energy dissapates, not able to take hold.  "Miguel, let's slow this big boy down first," he yells down as the attack fails.

_Attack roll: 16 hits
Will save (DC 20): 25 succeeds_

Misha yells out his taunt, but the large elite just grunts and pays him no mind.

_Taunt roll: 13
Sense Motive roll: 18_

"Is it just me, or does he seem to regard us as flies buzzing around his head?" Kiro asks as he once again flashes a bright light in his foe's face to try and blind him.  But he closes his eyes and shakes his head.  When he opens them he glares at the group still standing together and growls.  "Whoops, maybe I spoke too soon," Kiro adds.

_Attack roll: 30 hits
Ref save (DC 16): 20 succeeds._

"I don't think he needs a fly swatter, either," Neutron says, frustrated.  He creates a large cable net above the massive man and lets it drop over him.  The net covers him and snags on the truck he's carrying.  He trashes about inside the netting, looking quite miffed.

Silvertip continues to move around the other side of the tangled up elite, awaiting his chance.

Blizzard, Mimic, Lupa, Elementor are up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2004)

Rachel howls from her place up on the rubble looking down at the giant.  Misha's release to throw herself at the elite was enough for her, and she launched herself at the netted elite, putting all of the momentum from her leap into the force of the blow.

OOC: Charging at the big ugly
+8L (Strength, Super-strength)
+5L (Power Attack, -5 to hit)
+2L (Ramming, 17S damage save for me)
so +15L (DC 30 damage save)
+4 to hit= 6(Melee to hit bonus)-5(PA)+1(Leadership)+2(Charging)
Use HP to reroll her attack if lower then 14 total

if Misha can make him lose his dex it will let her use surprise strike for more damage


----------



## Mimic (Jul 18, 2004)

_You got it boss._ Miguel calls out to Tyrone.

He will fly up and head across from Tryone and attempt to slow the big man again.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 19, 2004)

"Umm, Ok.  Yikes!!"  Having felt the odd elite practically inhale Aaron off his feet from 30 some feet away, was more than a little disturbing.  "Ok lets see if this works..."  Changing to his earthen form, Aaron calls up tendrils of rock and brick to reach up from below and try to secure the man in place.

Powers:  Attempting to use my earth snare.  +7 (+8 with Leadership)


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2004)

Jennifer grimaced at the Elite's apparent resilience to every kind of attack thrown in his direction. _Damn, those shards can cut through steel. I don't think I've ever fought anyone this tough._ Jennifer could hear her heart pounding and the rush of adrenaline; she smiled, savoring it, before launching both another remark and another flurry of icy shards towards her enemy. 

Instead of trying to help him deal with his anger management issues, shouldn't we concentrate on bringing this monster down?

_Another Move Action to circle around him, then a second attack at +9 melee (+11 L)_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 20, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25, Shimmering Samurai 24 (Boost +3), Neutron 22 (HP), Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15 (1L, HP, disabled), Elementor 15 (HP), Cumulus 14 (HP), Sarah 11, Big Ugly 9 (2L, 6VP, entangled), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

Jennifer circles around and strikes out once more with a wave of flying ice shards.  Again, the razor-sharp shards do little to the elite's thick hide.

_Attack roll: 24 hits
Damage save (DC 23): 28 succeeds._

Miguel flies up across from Tyrone and a fires a similar beam as his team leader at the beast.  His attack fairs no better however, as the huge man continues to struggle with the net around him.

_Attack roll: 22 hits
Will save (DC 18): 31 succeeds._

With a ferocious growl, Rachel leaps from the rock pile and slams hard into the side the entangled man, trying to tear at him with her vicious claws as she does.  She rolls aside and notices that her attack only left very small gashes in his side.  It did, however, get his attention, as he begins to turn towards the werewolf crouched beside him.

_Attack roll: 5, HP used, 14 hits
Damage save, Ugly (DC 27): 29 succeeds
Damage save, Rachel (DC 17): 20 succeeds _

Aaron, noting the struggles the elite has with the net, tries to tie him up further with tendrils of stone.  The huge elite bats at the rocky formation as it tries to grab him, smashing it to bits.

_Attack roll: 14, HP used, 20 hits
Ref save (DC 17): 18 succeeds._

Noting the difficulty Jennifer and Rachel are having hurting the elite, Cumulus decides to let loose to see how she can do.  A dark cloud forms over the area and bright shot of light followed by a thundering boom lights the area up for a split second as a bolt of lightning shoots from the sky and slams into the giant man.  The attack seems to further infuriate the elite, but he doesn't seem much worse for wear.

Sarah stares hard at the creature, trying her utmost to penetrate his mind.  She growls in frustration as her attack fails to cause him harm.

The entangled elite now looks quite pissed off and looks to take it out on whoever is nearest to him, in this case, Rachel.  He catches her as he backhands her with the trashed truck.  She goes flying back into the rubble pile she lept from, smashing into it and lying still, crumpled and bleeding.

_Attack roll: 13, VP used, 25 hits
Damage save (DC 33): 17, 1 Lethal, Dying
Fort save, Rachel: 22 succeeds, no longer dying, now disabled
_

Ouch, I have to admit, I smiled when I read your 'multiround plan' in the OCC thread, Shal.  Close to this guy is where you don't want to be.   Tyroc and Misha are up.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

"And that's why I didn't want anyone near him," he says to himself.  "Jennifer, get the heck back before he does that to you!"  Focussing briefly on Rachel, Tyrone summons a platform of kinetic energy beneath her, moving her farther away from the battle just in case the giant decides to finish her off.

"Neutron!  Can you create a big coil of super-strong cabling so we can help tie this guy down?" he shouts down as he lets loose another kinetic bolt of speed sapping energy at the giant.  "He's resisting our powers, but maybe some of us can wrap enough around him to immobilize him."

_Powers:  Telekinesis to move Rachel 40 feet or so; away from immediate danger; flight and force field (sustained); slow (if telekenisis isn't an attack on Rachel; otherwise slow will just be ineffective and he'll move her 80 feet._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "And that's why I didn't want anyone near him," he says to himself.  "Jennifer, get the heck back before he does that to you!"  Focussing briefly on Rachel, Tyrone summons a platform of kinetic energy beneath her, moving her farther away from the battle just in case the giant decides to finish her off.
> 
> "Neutron!  Can you create a big coil of super-strong cabling so we can help tie this guy down?" he shouts down as he lets loose another kinetic bolt of speed sapping energy at the giant.  "He's resisting our powers, but maybe some of us can wrap enough around him to immobilize him."
> 
> _Powers:  Telekinesis to move Rachel 40 feet or so; away from immediate danger; flight and force field (sustained); slow (if telekenisis isn't an attack on Rachel; otherwise slow will just be ineffective and he'll move her 80 feet._



 Misha sighs, "Someone was going to get hurt regardless Tyroc," he says aloud, "but I admit being in melee range with this titan is not a thing we need to be doing. But this big ugly is going to give us fits..."

"Rachel fall back, the rest of you if you can't affect him directly affect him inderectly, make the environment around him a bad place to be..." Misha shouts.

Misha turns his attention to the big guy, "Hey... I don't appreciate you hitting women... be it Rachel or Screaming Eagle... how about you try smashing me?  If you can touch me..."

_Another Taunt +10, to come and attack Misha, He is using Full Defense  including his usage of Leadership, Hero Point if below 12 on the normal roll._


----------



## Elementor (Jul 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Misha sighs, "Someone was going to get hurt regardless Tyroc," he says aloud, "but I admit being in melee range with this titan is not a thing we need to be doing. But this big ugly is going to give us fits..."




Muttering just loud enough for Tyroc to hear, Aaron (yes, Aaron not Kevin.  Oy) says, "Gee the person who is actually in charge had the very same idea....BEFORE anyone almost was killed.  Tyroc 1, Misha stupid."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Misha turns his attention to the big guy, "Hey... I don't appreciate you hitting women... be it Rachel or Screaming Eagle... how about you try smashing me?  If you can touch me..."
> 
> _Another Taunt +10, to come and attack Misha, He is using Full Defense  including his usage of Leadership, Hero Point if below 12 on the normal roll._




Staying in his earthen form, Aaron lumbers to the side, making sure to stay close enough to the huge man for his ensnare to work but not too close to Misha in case that taunt works.  Seeing that the snare almost had him last time, Aaron will try to grab the massive elite with his rocky grasp again.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 21, 2004)

(Where the heck did Kevin come from? Oy indeed...)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (f.def), Shimmering Samurai 24 (HP, Boost +2), Neutron 22 (HP), Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15 (1L, HP, disabled), Elementor 15 (HP), Cumulus 14 (HP), Sarah 11, Big Ugly 9 (2L, 6VP, helpless, prone), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

Tyroc carefully moves Rachel from the rock pile and back behind the main group.  She did mention that she healed quickly, but she looks in a very bad way right now.

Turning back on crazed eilte, he once again tries to slow the beast down with his telekinetic powers.  It seems to work for a moment, but the elite manages to barely shake it off again with a roar.

_Attack roll: 18 hits
Will save (DC 18): 19 succeeds_

Misha, unswayed by the devestating attack dealt to his teammate, attempts to goad the beast into focusing on him.  His words seem ineffective, as the brute continues to trash about in the netting.

_Taunt check: 16
Sense Motive check: 20_

Kiro appears fairly upset over what happened to Rachel, but realizing there's nothing he can do for her, he tries to blind the elite once more, this time putting all he has into creating as bright a flash as he can.  The normally calm Kiro begins to grow quite frustrated after the beast once again avoids the attack.

Neutron nods to Tyroc.  "That's the plan," he says.  Turning back to the monster, he focuses on the netted brute and tries to create a thick metal cable around him.  The cable appears, completely wrapping the elite from head to toe in a constrictive manner.  The enraged man tries to break free, but only manages to topple over with a *thud*.

The elite, his head, being all that is exposed from the cable, howls in anger as he struggles with the bonds.  "This is our chance!" Silvertip yells out, running towards the bound elite as fast as his tired and beaten body can take him.  "We need to finish him, now!"  Reaching his target, he swings a massive fist right at the face of the big man.  You can feel the attack shake the ground, as the elite's head is driven into the pavement.  It seems to do little, however, as the large man, his face seemingly unmarred, continues to thrash against his bonds.

Blizzard, Mimic, Lupa, Elementor are up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2004)

Use HP to stabalize, hopefully I will succeed in my Regen Power check to recover from disabled.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 21, 2004)

Miguel looks at the hulking man, _maybe a change of tactics is in order here,_ he mutters to himself.

He concentrates on the man and attempts to establish a mental link with him, if he can get by the rage he might be able to calm him down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

_Nevermind..._


----------



## Elementor (Jul 22, 2004)

OOC: yeah I'll change action in light of recent events.

"May as well try this while I have a chance!"  With a flourish, Aaron leaps into the air as he becomes enveloped in flame and flies upwards 30 feet.  Looking down on the held elite, Aaron fires a gout of flame at his exposed head.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (f.def), Shimmering Samurai 24 (HP, Boost +2), Neutron 22 (HP), Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15 (HP), Elementor 15 (2HP), Cumulus 14 (HP), Sarah 11, Big Ugly 9 (2L, 7VP, helpless, prone), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

Miguel gazes into the mind of the crazed man, trying to peer through the layers of insanity that block what's left of his mind.  He's unable to however.  Sarah was right, his mind is a mess.

_Telepathy check (DC 18): 11 fails_

Rachel stirs from the position Tyroc set her, rising to her feet as the damage from the blow she received quickly knits back up.

_Recovery check (DC 20): 23 succeeds, Lupa may act normally again next round_

Elementor sheathes his body in flame flies up into the air with Miguel and Tyroc, manuevering to get a clear shot at the bound hulk.  Taking aim, he fires a stream of flame, striking him full in the head.  The huge elite howls more in anger than pain as the scorched earth smoulders around his singed head.

_Attack roll: 12, HP spent, 22 hits
Damage save (DC 18): 16, VP spent, 30 succeeds (well, hey, at least you made him spend a VP)_

_Blizzard is up._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2004)

Regen gives a free recovery check to remove disabled the turn after its inflicted, not sure on what happens when you skip the disabled to go right to Dying though. Also the 1L should be healed on the turn after it was inflicted (turn I used hp to stabilize)  If I don't get the regen check to recover, I'll spend the hero point to get one, in either case, +9 to it, and no lethal hit, so only DC 20 I believe.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2004)

That monster isn't going to stand still why you beat on him, sir. Rachel did not make a tactical mistake. If she didn't rush him, it'd be you or Aaron on the pavement, and I doubt you're going to be as tough as she was.

Jennifer wanted to rush to Rachel, and make sure that she was still breathing and apply some first aid, but disabling the brute was far more important. Another lash of ice particles attacks the Elite, while Jennifer readies herself to place a freezing cloud to obscure vision when the monster moves towards anybody.

Attack +8 melee (+11 L), then ready an Obscure to use when the big nasty gets next to anyone.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 24, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (f.def), Shimmering Samurai 24 (HP, Boost +2), Neutron 22 (HP), Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15 (HP), Elementor 15 (2HP), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Sarah 11 (HP), Big Ugly 9 (1S, 4L, 7VP, unconscious, helpless, prone), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

Jennifer lashes out at the big man as he struggles against the thick cables that hold him.  This time, she manages to score a brutal slash against him, a huge gash opening up on his forehead and spurting blood.  If he was angry before, he's furious now.

_Attack roll: 32 hits
Damage save (DC 23): 20, lethal hit_

Cumulus shakes her head, wondering what it'll take to bring this guy down.  With a flourish, she brings down another huge bolt of lightning from the clouds above and it crashes down into the prone brute.  The elite convulses as the electricty arcs about the metal bindings, the attack leaving him with a dazed expression.

_Attack roll: 9 hits
Damage save (DC 23): 17, lethal hit, stunned_

As the elite tries to shake off the effects of the lightining, Sarah sees her chance to reach through into his mind, and does so with all the force she can muster.  The mental attack causes the huge man to cry out once more before his head slumps to the ground, his struggles against the cables ended.

_Attack roll: 26 hits
Damage save (DC 24): 11, stun hit, unconscious_

The monsterous lug now lays unconscious, still bleeding from the forehead.

_My bad, he can't spend 2 VPs in a round.  Tyroc and Misha are up._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 24, 2004)

Flying roughly fifty feet above the ground, Tyroc doesn't here a single thing Jennifer says. "Good job! Mimic, Sarah, see if you can use your telepathy to keep him unconscious!" Tyrone calls down. Just in case, Tyroc works to make sure that if the huge man wakes up, he's going to feel very lethargic.

_Powers: Flight, Force Field (sustained); Slow +8._

_OOC: If memory serves me, there's an extra for telepathy or mind control or something that lets someone keep a target unconscious._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2004)

_Time to kep this guy down...

Misha will spend an HP to activate his Neutralize Power.  Rapid Shot and If applicable Point Blank Shot +8 or +6 ranged attacks twice for +7 Lethal, and DC 17 Neutralize.  Leadership for everyone in range._

Misha takes aim, "It is one thing to take him down... we need to keep him down..." he fires off two quick shots from his custom pistol.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 26, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (HP), Shimmering Samurai 24 (HP, Boost +1), Neutron 22 (HP), Silvertip 21 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15 (HP), Elementor 15 (2HP), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Sarah 11 (HP), Big Ugly 9 (1S, 5L, 7VP, unconscious, helpless, prone), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

Tyroc fires a dark beam at the still form of the elite, trying to leech the kinetic energy from his body, but even unconscious his body resists the power. 

_Attack roll: 9 hits
Will save: 22 succeeds (that's with Wis=0)_

Misha fires his weapon at the downed elite.  One shot deflects off of the metal bindings but the other sinks into his shoulder.  Misha can't feel his power taking effect on the big guy though.

_Attack rolls: 16, 22 both hits
Damage saves (DC 19): 13 lethal hit, 26 succeeds
Will saves (DC 17): 27, 20 both succeed_

Kiro creates his light katana and it shimmers into existance in his hand,  He moves up to the unconscious elite, ready to attack if he tries to rise again.

"Good job, guys," Neutron says, moving up to the elite himself.  Seeing Rachel getting back up again, he says, "Cumulus, go find Devil and make sure he's okay." Turning to Sarah he asks, "You guys can keep him unconscious?"

Sarah nods, "I can try to, anyway."

Silvertip frowns at the less-than-certain response and readies himself to attack if the elite so much as blinks.  "What are we going to do with him?"

_Blizzard, Mimic, Lupa, Elementor up_


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2004)

"He has gotten up twice, stronger then before, we do what we have to do." Rachel growls as she lopes out of the wreckage moving good as new, though her fur hangs wet and bloody in places. "Without my regeneration, I'd still be dying, if I was any of you, I would have been dead before I got a chance to regenerate." she says in her low gutteral werewolf voice. She steps up next to the elites head and positions herself by his neck. It is easy to see what she intends to do from from what she had told you about wolves killing by going for the throat.

Double move since Tyrone moved me so far away. Next turn, assuming no one stops her, the plan is a coup de grace.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 26, 2004)

"Well, before little miss bloodthirsty commits murder," Tyrone calls down, "let me and Misha try again to remove some of the threat he poses.  He's still fighting off the effects of my slowing power, but if I can get that locked on him and Misha can nullify his power in the next few minutes, he's done.  Then we get him loaded in the Aerodyne and high-speed his oversized butt to Dallas.  They can keep him sedated there.  We might have a few minutes here."

_OOC:  If it gets down to my turn again without any change in the situation, I'll boost my power again (HP to counter fatigue) and try to slow him._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2004)

_Jesus, I thought I saw some blood thristy bastards in my gang days._ Miguel mutters to himself as he watches the "werewolf" stalk the unconscious elite.

_Let me help you Sarah,_ he tells the telepath as he tries to aid her in keeping him out.

_We don't kill helpless people Lupa._ He tells her as she goes in for the kill, if she doesn't stop and he still unconscious he will lift her up and away from him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, before little miss bloodthirsty commits murder," Tyrone calls down, "let me and Misha try again to remove some of the threat he poses.  He's still fighting off the effects of my slowing power, but if I can get that locked on him and Misha can nullify his power in the next few minutes, he's done.  Then we get him loaded in the Aerodyne and high-speed his oversized butt to Dallas.  They can keep him sedated there.  We might have a few minutes here."
> 
> _OOC:  If it gets down to my turn again without any change in the situation, I'll boost my power again (HP to counter fatigue) and try to slow him._



 "Good idea... Lupa stand down... you will be the weapon of last resort... no one else has to die today... not if I can help it," Misha replies aiming another shot, "Tyroc, lets do this."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2004)

"I guess being hit by a car hard enough to break all of my ribs and have them puncture my lungs gives me a different perspective." Rachel says, spitting blood.  "That or the concusion." she says cheerily, though from spending the Aerodyne flight with her, you can all pretty well tell she is probably never cheerful in this form.  She does shrug and step back from the giant.  "If he gets up, we are not going to stop him again.  I'll put a $100 on him breaking out and killing more people within a year."  she says in a flat, almost angry voice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I guess being hit by a car hard enough to break all of my ribs and have them puncture my lungs gives me a different perspective." Rachel says, spitting blood.  "That or the concusion." she says cheerily, though from spending the Aerodyne flight with her, you can all pretty well tell she is probably never cheerful in this form.  She does shrug and step back from the giant.  "If he gets up, we are not going to stop him again.  I'll put a $100 on him breaking out and killing more people within a year."  she says in a flat, almost angry voice.



 Misha replies back staying focused, "We cross that Rubicon when we get to it..." but the voice is laced with as much command as it is just an offhand comment.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2004)

"I don't think you are allowed to call him helpless.  I don't think you get to call murderers helpless.  The people this guy burried under buildings, those are the people you are allowed to call helpless.  This guy is gonna get 3 meals a day, and have millions spent on just holding him, that doesn't count the damage he did to this city, all the blood on his hands."  she walks away from the big ugly and heads toward the rubble, throwing this over her shoulder.  "You do not want me near him.  If I have to get near him because he is starting to get up, he dies even if I have to rip his head off to make sure."

"Now, unless there is a problem with it, I am going to start looking for any survivors in all of this.  Maybe we can save some of this guy's victims."  the girl says before shifting to her full wolf form.  She takes in all the scents and starts investigating for anyone still alive while staying within 240 feet (sprint distance) of the others.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 26, 2004)

The elite appearing to be out of commision, Aaron is shocked and sickened at Lupa wanting to tear out his throat.  If only to get away from the scene, Aaron tries to follow any recently displaced air molecules to track down any survivors.  He will be looking for invisible folks too, just in case.

Powers:  Still in flame form, flight, tracking, see invisible


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2004)

Jennifer's icy form flies into her fallen business suit, lifting it up into the air before she reassembles herself. She quickly walks over to the monster's fallen body, standing behind and to the side of Misha.

You made the right call. She shouldn't have to become a killer just yet.

Let's get this punk under some kind of chemical restraint as quickly as possible.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2004)

Jennifer, once again dressed, joins the others as Rachel, Aaron and Angela head off in search of survivors.  Miguel peers into the unconscious eilte's mind, attempting to assist Sarah in keeping him mentally sedated.  However, the two of them sense something is amiss...

Suddenly, the huge elite begins to twitch.  The metal bindings begin to snap as the huge elite begins to quickly grow even bigger.  His limbs elongate, his torso gains girth, and the wounds that brought him down disappear.  Both Sarah and Miguel are shunted forcefully from his mind as the transformation occurs.

Afraid this might happen, Kiro slashes down at the elite with his katana before the thing can threaten anyone, nailing it square in the chest.  The powerful blow and razor sharp weapon don't even scratch the thing's thickened skin.

_Attack roll: 20 hits
Damage save: ineffective attack_

"Why will this thing not stay DOWN?!" Silvertip yells angrily.  He brings both fists over his head and slams them down into the eilte with enough force to make the ground shake.  The eilte, not at all hurt by the devastating attack, rises to its feet, to a full height of nearly 2 stories.  It raises its huge, ape-like arms in the air with a deafening roar (that _everyone_ can hear).

_Initiative: Misha 25 (HP), Neutron 22 (HP), Blizzard 21, Mimic 16, Lupa 15 (HP), Elementor 15 (2HP), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Sarah 11 (HP), Shimmering Samurai 9 (HP, Boost +1), Silvertip 9 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Big Ugly 9 (7VP), Tyroc 4 (HP)_

_Yep, its not over yet...Tyroc and Misha are up.  Cal, I figure you still want to use Slow, but I'll let you confirm that now that circumstances have changed._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jennifer, once again dressed, joins the others as Rachel, Aaron and Angela head off in search of survivors.  Miguel peers into the unconscious eilte's mind, attempting to assist Sarah in keeping him mentally sedated.  However, the two of them sense something is amiss...
> 
> Suddenly, the huge elite begins to twitch.  The metal bindings begin to snap as the huge elite begins to quickly grow even bigger.  His limbs elongate, his torso gains girth, and the wounds that brought him down disappear.  Both Sarah and Miguel are shunted forcefully from his mind as the transformation occurs.




"This is bad..." Misha quips loud enough for Jennifer to hear.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Afraid this might happen, Kiro slashes down at the elite with his katana before the thing can threaten anyone, nailing it square in the chest.  The powerful blow and razor sharp weapon don't even scratch the thing's thickened skin.
> 
> "Why will this thing not stay DOWN?!" Silvertip yells angrily.  He brings both fists over his head and slams them down into the eilte with enough force to make the ground shake.  The eilte, not at all hurt by the devastating attack, rises to its feet, to a full height of nearly 2 stories.  It raises its huge, ape-like arms in the air with a deafening roar.




Misha quips to Silvertip, "We may need to evacute as much of this sector as we can... things may get messy..."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

"Ok, so much for a minute or so.  Anyone doubting that damaging attacks are making this guy stronger now?  He's absorbing his injuries and using them to fuel his powers," he says as he focuses his power again, trying to leech speed from the man so he doesn't suddenly leap off to yet another part of the city.  Following that blast, he rises up another fifty feet, well above the man.

_Powers:  Flight, force field (sustained); Slow +10 (HP to counter fatigue)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ok, so much for a minute or so.  Anyone doubting that damaging attacks are making this guy stronger now?  He's absorbing his injuries and using them to fuel his powers," he says as he focuses his power again, trying to leech speed from the man so he doesn't suddenly leap off to yet another part of the city.  Following that blast, he rises up another fifty feet, well above the man.




"Well I am not sure if he is getting strong from just attacks... normal absorption as I have seen it seems to be instantaneous... this guys only gets stronger when he is actually down... almost like his body internalizes all that damage at once... and then he gets bigger... or evolves... or devolves... he is becoming increasinly ape like... and primitave..." Misha counters.

"Like I said we need to attack the environment around him... or lead him some place where he can't hurt anyone..." Misha thinks, "he is like an animal lashing out... he may not have much higher brain activity left... so now he is just reacting... we are like annoying bugs..."

_Assessment on the ape-like elite for Absorption, Growth, and Super Strength; Leadership once more and Misha will forward so hopefully he is in range to use his Assessment._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2004)

_There was something in his mind, something different. I'm not sure what exactly, I don't peer into other peoples brains too often but it happened just before he woke up and added eight feet._ He tells the others

_Sarah can you make him think he is somewhere else? Somewhere soothing and mellow? I will help you if you want._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC:Why do I have the feeling that we are not intended to beat this guy?

IC:
Rachel looks up from her search for survivors when her enhanced senses pick up the snapping of the bindings.  She lets out a rather un-wolfish yelp, and runs back to the others as fast as her four legged body can carry her.  The red furred wolf comes to a stop beside Misha and looks up at him as if to ask what now?

Sprint to get back to the others.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2004)

Don't be an idiot, sir. Cleary, knocking him unconscious fuels his powers, not merely hurting him, Jennifer snaps, moments before shatttering herself into ice shards yet again. She quickly discorporates and reappears forty feet away, preparing to attack the bad guy from that distance.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (HP), Neutron 22 (HP), Blizzard 21, Lupa 15 (HP), Elementor 15 (2HP), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Mimic 11, Sarah 11 (HP), Shimmering Samurai 9 (HP, Boost +1), Silvertip 9 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Big Ugly 9 (7VP), Tyroc 4 (2HP)_

Tyroc focuses another blast at the mutating monster, but rather than shaking it off this time, he more or less ignores it and it takes no effect.  Tyroc then flies higher into the sky.

_Attack roll: 27 hits
Will save (DC 20): 34 succeeds_

Misha studies the elite as it grows, trying to get a handle on what makes it tick.  He comes to the conclusion that it appears to be mutating on its own accord, rather than absorbing anything...

_Assessment: Super-Strength (1st) Growth (2nd), Absorption (3rd)_

"Crap, what the hell is this thing?" Neutron yells as he backs up from the enraged elite.  Entrapping it seemed to work so far, so he tries it again, this time, trying to cover the elite's massive form in ice.  Frost and ice crystals begin to form over the monster’s entire body, causing to move much slower.

Jennifer shatters and her ice shard form races away from the brute, only to lash back at it.

_Attack roll: 20 hits
Damage save (DC 17): 27 succeeds_

As Rachel dashes back to the group in her wolf form, Sarah keeping her eyes on the huge elite, shrugs and nods at Miguel’s idea.  “We could try, though it’s not something I’ve done before.”

_Elementor is up.  He’s about 80 ft. from the group beginning his search.

Sorry about the slowness of my updates, but the doc told me today that he thinks I have the West Nile Virus.  A very mild case, no worries, I’m not dying or anything, but it has laid me low for the past few days and might take a few more before it’s back to usual.  Thanks for being patient._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Misha says aloud, "Alright... he isn't absorbing our damage... just like I thought... something is causing his body to evolve, devolve... mutate... now Sarah you said you found something else in his mind... could this change be induced by an outside force?  If possible I need you to scan the area for all mental patterns... if you can... just in case."

"Tyroc... I do doubt your claim... our damage may only be a catalyst but something is setting this guy off... and I think it may be a foreign entity... another elite!" Misha claims.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 1, 2004)

Aaron hurries back towards the fray but when he hears Misha's thought that another Elite might be causing this, he pauses in his flight and again scans the area for that possibility.

Powers:  Sustaining Flame form.  Flight.  See Invis.  Tracking


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (HP), Neutron 22 (HP), Blizzard 21, Lupa 15 (HP), Elementor 15 (2HP), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Mimic 11, Sarah 11 (2HP), Shimmering Samurai 9 (HP, Boost +4), Silvertip 9 (1S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued), Big Ugly 9 (8VP, entangled), Tyroc 4 (2HP)_

Elementor hovers in spot and scans the entire area.  He can't sense anything causing disruptions in the air paterns aside from what has happened during the current battle.

Cumulus must be messaging the other members of AF, as Neutron responds, "Okay, well make sure he's okay and get back here, pronto.  This guy's the size of a small building now..."

Miguel prepares to help Sarah try and calm the beast down, but Sarah nods an affirmative to Misha and tells Miguel.  "Miguel, likely the best way to calm him down is to pierce the madness in his mind, I don't think he'll fall for tricks.  Try that, I'll do the scan."

So, Miguel once again tries to enter the eilte's mind.  This time, he manages to get through.  There is still turmoil here, but it's far less tramatic than what you've waded through to get here.  You sense less rage here, he seems more frightened and panicked.

_Telepathy check (DC 20): 23 succeeds
(I'll let Miguel say something to him here)_

Meanwhile, Sarah scans the area for any foreign mental patterns.  "No, I don't sense anyone else here, Misha."

Kiro refocuses his ki, and swings his katana at the elite once more.  He manages to cut him with it this time, but it only amounts to a scratch.

_Attack roll: 20 hits
Damage save (DC 18): 18, VP used, 24 succeeds_

Silvertip winds up for another punch.  It lands solidly once again, but it barely leaves a mark in the creature's hide.

_Miguel can make his comment or question before I move onto the Big Guy's turn._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2004)

_Hello... 
You in here Amigo? 
You'll have to forgive me I have never actually done this before so I don't really know what's going on. I just want to let you know that we aren't trying to hurt you on purpose, it's just that your causing a lot of damage and scaring a lot of people, so maybe if we all calm down no one else has to get hurt._ He tells the giant elite.

_I got through, but his mind is in a state of confusion, rage and he is pretty scared._ He tells the others


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _Hello...
> You in here Amigo?
> You'll have to forgive me I have never actually done this before so I don't really know what's going on. I just want to let you know that we aren't trying to hurt you on purpose, it's just that your causing a lot of damage and scaring a lot of people, so maybe if we all calm down no one else has to get hurt._ He tells the giant elite.




Miguel can barely make something out amidst all the chaos in the man's mind.  "Please...help me...it hurts...they did this...I can't stop it...it hurts so much...help me...please..."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (1S, 2HP), Neutron 22 (1S, HP, unconscious), Blizzard 21 (1S, HP), Lupa 15 (1S, 2HP, wolf form), Elementor 15 (1S, 2HP, stunned), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Mimic 11 (1S, HP, unconscious), Sarah 11 (1S, 2HP, unconscious), Shimmering Samurai 9 (2HP, 1S, stunned), Silvertip 9 (2S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued, unconscious), Big Ugly 9 (8VP, entangled), Tyroc 4 (2HP)_

Meanwhile, the huge beast of a man doesn't look like he wants or needs any help.  He growls incoherently in anger and slams his enormous hands together, causing a crashing *boom* that rivals the Cumulus' bolts of lightning!  A nearly visible wave of air quickly pulses out from him, causing debris to fly and crash into everything and everyone around him!  Jennifer, Rachel and Misha manage to withstand the blast, merely being pelted by debris, but everyone else that is hit by it goes sailing back from the beast, many remain crumpled and lying on the ground or on top of debris…

_That includes everyone but Tyroc (who's just out of range) and Cumulus, who is checking on JD.  And yes, the following DCs are correct…

Reflex saves (DC 31): Fails: Neutron 21, Blizzard 21, Elementor 15, Mimic 13 - HP used - 21, Sarah 16, Silvertip 11 - HP used - 19 Lupa 27, SS 13 - HP used - 26; Succeeds: Misha 31
Damage saves:
Neutron (DC 36): 20, 1S, unconscious
Blizzard (DC 28): 13 - HP used - 23, 1S
Elementor (DC 29): 20, 1S, stunned
Mimic (DC 36): 23, 1S, unconscious
Sarah (DC 29): 8, 1S, unconscious
Silvertip (DC 26): 10, 1S, unconscious
Lupa (DC 25): 9 - HP used - 22, 1S
SS (DC 21): 14, 1S, stunned
Misha (DC 18): 6 – HP used – 13, 1S_

_Tyroc, Misha, Blizzard, Lupa, Elementor are up_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2004)

Lupa swells to her her 8 foot battle-form.  "Tyrone, this guy just took out half of us in one move.  We could barely scratch him before, I doubt we are going to do it now.  Call in a Nuke or do something, cause your trying to slow this guy is just flat out not working, and we are not gonna be able to touch him."  She calls out, grabbing the closet pair of unconscious Elites and leaping away from the giant as far as she can in one leap.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

"Damn it... fall back... Lupa get them to safty immediately we need to regroup and fast... everyone haul ass back to the aerodyne... I will try and slow him down or at least keep him focused on me..." Misha orders.

_Leadership usage... Taunt on the Big Ugly once more, Taunt +10, mke the Big Goon focus on him... not a good thing... but he may just survive... probably not._

"Over here... we don't want to hurt you... but you are leaving us no choice... lets talk this out like gentlemen... or not..." Misha says to the giant!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2004)

Tyrone barely has the authority to order a pizza, much less an airstrike, much less a nuclear missile, Jennifer snaps, her frustration causing her to lash out at her team. Not to mention that a nuclear warhead in the middle of Washington would be kill thousands, not to mention the PR brilliance. That's *not* an option.

I'll hold this guy off until you all think of a better solution than destroying our nation's capital! Jennifer says as she attacks the Elite again while throwing up a localized blizzard in his vicinity, to blind and disorient him.

_Attack at +9 melee (+11L), use Obscure with radius centered around the bad guy._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tyrone barely has the authority to order a pizza, much less an airstrike, much less a nuclear missile, Jennifer snaps, her frustration causing her to lash out at her team. Not to mention that a nuclear warhead in the middle of Washington would be kill thousands, not to mention the PR brilliance. That's *not* an option.
> 
> I'll hold this guy off until you all think of a better solution than destroying our nation's capital! Jennifer says as she attacks the Elite again while throwing up a localized blizzard in his vicinity, to blind and disorient him.
> 
> _Attack at +9 melee (+11L), use Obscure with radius centered around the bad guy._



 "I need you to get our teammates to safety... blind him then get them to safety now!" Misha says aloud, "Attacking him is doing nothing but pissing it off!"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

Tyrone attempts a final time to slow the brute, giving a sharp whistle to grab his attention so he knows where the beam came from.  _Let's see if he'll follow me to the harbor,_ he thinks to himself.  _Maybe my beam will encourage him a little better._

_Slow +8, Taunt +8_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone attempts a final time to slow the brute, giving a sharp whistle to grab his attention so he knows where the beam came from.  _Let's see if he'll follow me to the harbor,_ he thinks to himself.  _Maybe my beam will encourage him a little better._
> 
> _Slow +8, Taunt +8_



_Should we do aid another... we really are working at cross purposes with us both Taunting..._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (1S, 2HP), Neutron 22 (1S, 2HP, unconscious), Blizzard 21 (1S, 2HP), Lupa 15 (2HP, hybrid form), Elementor 15 (1S, 2HP, stunned), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Mimic 11 (1S, HP, unconscious), Sarah 11 (1S, 2HP, unconscious), Shimmering Samurai 9 (2HP, 1S, stunned), Silvertip 9 (2S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued, unconscious), Big Ugly 9 (8VP, entangled), Tyroc 4 (3HP)_

Tyroc keeps trying to slow the huge beast down.  He tags it with his beam, and though he can feel it almost taking hold, the elite fights it off.  The beast looks up at the person he missed with his attack still bothering him and growls.

_Attack roll: 9, HP used, 18 hits
Will save (DC 18): 18 succeeds (d'oh, just about)

Taunt check: 22
Sense Motive check: 5_

Shouting out orders, Misha also tries to get the big man's attention.  He roars back at Misha in response, obviously not happy with all the attention.

_Taunt check: 29
Sense Motive check: 9_

Lying awkwardly on a pile of rubble he landed upon, Neutron doesn't stir.

Jennifer pays little heed to Misha, continuing to lash out at the monster as she expands some of her ice shard form about the beast, trying to obscure his vision.

_Attack roll: 10, hp used, 28 hits
Damage check (DC 17): 27 succeeds_

Rachel, shifting forms, leaps towards the unconscious forms of Miguel and Sarah and picks them up, preparing to flee with them.

_Move and pick-ups are all you get this round, Shal.  FYI, I had the Big Guy focus on the highest Taunt roll (Misha).  Elementor is up, assuming you want to use an HP to unstun.  Mimic, if you want to try and wake up (a good assumption, I think) let me know._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2004)

Misha cracks his normal smile, "This is going to be interesting..."


----------



## Elementor (Aug 4, 2004)

Aaron will simply be his stunned self this round.  He needs a round to recover from what he just saw.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

*next round*

Rachel picks up Sarah and Miguel surprisingly gently for all the muscle that is cording her arms.  Cradling them both to her chest as if they were weightless, she leaps away from the giant, kicking off first one building and then another and another, she uses her momentum from her first leap and adds to it with each kick off, traveling a hundred feet without her feet touching the ground.

Leaping sprint 100 feet.  Sarah and Miguel aren't even a light load.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2004)

_Initiative: Misha 25 (1S, 1L, 2HP, disabled), Neutron 22 (1S, 2HP, unconscious), Blizzard 21 (1S, 2HP), Lupa 15 (2HP, hybrid form), Elementor 15 (1S, 2HP, stunned), Cumulus 14 (2HP), Mimic 11 (1S, HP, unconscious), Sarah 11 (1S, 3HP, dazed), Shimmering Samurai 9 (3HP, 1S), Silvertip 9 (2S, 4L, 5HP, fatigued, unconscious), Big Ugly 9 (9VP, entangled), Tyroc 4 (3HP)_

Cumulus, flies back and stops above Rachel and her charges, looking at what has happened in disbelief.  Unable to see the monster through the ice cloud, she starts to make her way over to Neutron.

Sarah awakens in Rachel's arms, but isn't quite aware where she is or what's happeneing yet.

Kiro rises from where he landed.  He spots young Aaron still in a daze near him, and raises his light field once more as he moves to protect the boy from attack.

It only takes a few steps in Misha's general direction before the thing is peering outside the living cloud of ice.  Getting a closer look at it, it appears to be mutating even further as each moment passes.  The massive eilte, ice still glistening over it's hide, spots Misha, and though it is quite some ways away, it lunges forward and swats down at him, as a child might swat a bug.  The massive hand slams hard down into Misha before he can jump out of the way, and though he's still standing, it's obvious he very badly hurt.

_Attack roll: 13, VP used, 28 critical hit
Damage save (DC 34): 23, 1L, disabled_

_Ouch, Misha is damn lucky.  Mimic?  And Tyroc, you are up.  This is likely my last post until Friday night/Saturday morning, just so you know.  I'll do my best to keep up in games I'm playing in until then._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, Miguel will use a hp to try to wake up.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _Attack roll: 13, VP used, 28 critical hit
> Damage save (DC 34): 23, 1L, disabled_



wow without the armor, that would have been a DC 41 Damage Save


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2004)

Misha cracks a bloody smile, "Ouch..." is all he can manage.

"Tyroc... this thing is still mutating..." he manages.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 5, 2004)

"Sweet Jesus," Tyrone says to himself as he hovers far above the street.  "What the heck is happening to this guy."

_I need to get him away from everyone, and out of the city, and the harbour is the closest option.  If I can get him into deep enough water, it should negate a good portion of his strength and mobility,_ he thinks to himself.  _Plus the military can strike him there with far less damage.  He's probably beyond comprehending anything I say, but I bet he'll recognize taunting._

"Hey, _moron!_" Tyrone shouts down tauntingly.  "All that effort and you _still_ managed to miss me!  You sure are _pathetic!_  Come on, _dimwit!_  Let's see if you can catch me!"

Tyrone is already moving off towards the harbour, glancing back to see if the thug takes the bait, preparing to put on an extra burst of speed once it seems the goon will chase him.  He angles towards a nearby building (or suitable ledge... a dangerous plan forming in his mind if the goon is prepared to play follow the superhero.

_Taunt +8, Flight (40 feet; extra effort if it is apparent the big goon has taken the bait to double my movement to 80 feet.  HP to counter fatigue.  I should be sufficiently high and far enough away that he won't be able to reach me with a jump or by reach).  Hopefully, I can end up close enough to a roof or ledge to land on it or drop to it without effort next round.  Of course, my force field, ineffective as it will be, is still up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2004)

Misha fights to remain standing, "Nice... status report people... who can fight... who can't... all those still capable of acting... following Tyroc... he has a plan... at least I hope so..."

_Leadership usage, and well trying not to aggravate his injuries._


----------



## Elementor (Aug 8, 2004)

Once Aaron is unstunned, he will resume his flame form and fly off after Tyroc as Misha suggests.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2004)

Rachel lets go of Sarah and Mimic nowthat they are out of the giant's path.  Growling, she shifts back to her wolf form.  The cinnimon furred wolf licks at Miguels face trying to wake the unconsciousMexican Elite, but gives up and sprints off after Tyrone and Aaron.

free action to shift, and full action to sprint after everyone, 240 ft sprint


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2004)

Jennifer's form scatters, then winds blow around Tyroc as bits of ice form themselves into a vaguely humanoid shape, at least for the moment. Where are we leading him, sir? she asks in a detached manner. _I have to stay cool if I'm going to beat him,_ she thinks to herself, trying to calm her beating heart...ironically, a heart that doesn't exist at this point in time, but one that Jennifer hears anyway.

Tell me what you need, I'm 100%.

_Move 40 ft. to catch up to Tyroc, and then ready action for when he comes close to any team member: Obscure +3 to blind him._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2004)

Tyroc shouts out his taunt at the large, mutating creature and begins to fly off.  The beast screams in rage, but as he does, blood flies from his mouth along with spittle.  He takes a step towards Tyroc, with the intention to jump after him, but he instead stumbles, falling to one knee as his body begins to spasm.  Within moments, he lying on the ground, blood trickling from every orifice in his head.

Gah, sorry about the long wait, I really should have tried to get this post off right away before everyone posted their intentions.  I'll get your reactions and try and post again tonight before I head up to the mountains tomorrow for some hiking.  I'll be gone for a couple days, but we'll get back to something more regular after that.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

"Well, that should save a few missles from Naval Aerodynes," Tyrone says.  Just to be safe, as he approaches the behemoth again, he keeps his force field up and moves any remaining unconscious or injured members of AF or Aegis away with his telekenisis.

"I doubt he's getting up from this; he looks like his body burned out.  But don't take any chances.  Keep your distance," he says, watching the man cautiously.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, that should save a few missles from Naval Aerodynes," Tyrone says.  Just to be safe, as he approaches the behemoth again, he keeps his force field up and moves any remaining unconscious or injured members of AF or Aegis away with his telekenisis.
> 
> "I doubt he's getting up from this; he looks like his body burned out.  But don't take any chances.  Keep your distance," he says, watching the man cautiously.



 Misha nods approaching on foot, "The mutation could also be fatal... it may have pushed his body beyond its limits."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2004)

*A secret lab somewhere...*
Dr. McDermott stared at the screen intently, taking in the numerical readings that had just appeared upon it.  He looked over at the stoppered test tube connected to the machine beside the screen and scratched his bearded jaw.  Looking back at the screen, a face had appeared where there was none before.  A familiar face, and it wasn't happy.

"Doctor," Elizabeth Nelson said through her scowl, a scowl that appeared more often now that she was an assistant for Linda Walsh.  Nelson was getting almost as difficult to deal with as Walsh these days.  "You said your serum was ready for testing."

"Oh, uh hello, Ms. Nelson," McDermott responded, pushing up his glasses.  "What do you mean?  It is ready for testing."

"I'm not so sure of that," she says.  The screen splits to reveal news footage of the chaos in Baltimore.

McDermott's eyes grow wide as he witnesses the carnage.  "Good lord, what the hell happened?"

"Your serum happened, doctor."

"What, you're blaming me for this?  Can you please explain?"

Nelson's scowl deepens.  "You told us the serum affected the same dormant gene in humans that the virus does.  We tested the sample you supplied on eight different baseline subjects, all of differing age, blood type and gender.  Nothing has thus far happened with them."

"It may take some time to work, I haven't been able to test it on a live subject, myself."

"We've gone over this, doctor.  It is difficult enough keeping you supplied in your current location.  Live subjects are out of the question, especially after how you handled the last group of live subjects under your care."

McDermott frowns.  "That was hardly my fault.  And anyway, that doesn't explain the destruction in Baltimore."

"Nothing was happening, so a new test was devised.  The serum was injected into an elite test subject."

"What!?  That's not what it was designed for!  Whatever monkeys you have working with my serum decide to screw around with it, and I'm the one to blame?"

"It was your serum, you should have warned us not to use it on an elite," Nelson replies, matter-of-factly.

"I thought that has painfully obvious!  Who do you have working for you in Baltimore, college students?" the doctor yells, getting quite ruffled.

"The fact is, no one truly understand what you have created aside from yourself, doctor.  When you can't apply the test yourself, you really should supply explicit instructions."  Nelson composes herself somewhat before continuing.  "The bottom line is, your serum certainly had an effect on the elite, but negligible, if any, effect on baselines.  I'll allow the current tests to continue for two more days, but if no progress comes with that, you'll need to look into it yourself."

"I'm making some ground on the neutralization drug, is that not still top priority?"

"Of course.  But you were hired to create both, which is what is still expected from you."

McDermott removed his glasses and rubbed his eyes.  "It's amazing I'm getting anywhere at all, considering the circumstances.  I was told I'd have another of my old subjects to work with.  When can I expect that?"

"I believe we should have him for you within the next day or so, doctor.  Until then, try to make due with what you have.  I will notify you in two days of any progress in our tests.  Goodbye, doctor."  With that, her image disappears from the monitor, leaving only the experimental data behind.

McDermott huffs and decides it's time for a coffee break.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 11, 2004)

Miguel and Sarah both get up, still feeling woozy from the blow they took.  Neutron and Silvertip remain unconscious and Cumulus soidifies both herself and her uniform to check on them.  As she does, she perks up somewhat, getting a message over her comm.  "Eagle?  Are you okay?" she repsonds.  "Yeah, I think he's down for good...no, he just collapsed.  Looks like he mutated past what his body could handle...Neutron, Silvertip and Jersey Devil are down, we're going to need a medical team down here...yes, we'll keep an eye on him."

She turns and makes her way towards the elite's form.  "Is he dead?" she asks, looking him over from a distance.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Miguel and Sarah both get up, still feeling woozy from the blow they took.  Neutron and Silvertip remain unconscious and Cumulus soidifies both herself and her uniform to check on them.  As she does, she perks up somewhat, getting a message over her comm.  "Eagle?  Are you okay?" she repsonds.  "Yeah, I think he's down for good...no, he just collapsed.  Looks like he mutated past what his body could handle...Neutron, Silvertip and Jersey Devil are down, we're going to need a medical team down here...yes, we'll keep an eye on him."
> 
> She turns and makes her way towards the elite's form.  "Is he dead?" she asks, looking him over from a distance.



 "I hope not, he may be worth more to us alive then dead," Misha counters, "keep your distance, how is Jennifer?" he says genuinely concerned.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 11, 2004)

Staying in his flame form, Aaron hovers overhead still afraid to get any closer to this behemoth.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 11, 2004)

"If not dead, then out of comission," Tyroc says.  He floats closer to see if the brute is still breathing or not, and to see if there is anything apparent about his body that would have triggered his transformation.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2004)

Rachel trots up to the body and growls at it, her hackles rising.  The red wolf paces around the man sniffing and growling for a few moments, but she quickly leaves off of her circuit to return to her earlier search for survivors, though this time she allows herself to range out further this time.

Using Scent ? Its a wolfish thing to do.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2004)

_What happened?_ Miguel says groggily, standing up and looking around. _The last thing I remember is the big guy asking for help._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2004)

An anticlimatic ending to the battle, Jennifer remarks as she flows back towards her fallen garments, quickly filling them and returning to normal, human form. She walks towards the body slowly, stepping carefully over the rubble to avoid further damage to her shoes. Once close, she'll bend down to check his pulse.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 11, 2004)

As Rachel sniffs at the fallen man, Tyroc and Jennifer carefully approach him.  There doesn't appear to be a pulse or breathing, and all of them come to the conclusion that he is indeed dead.  The elite has mutated so much, Tyroc can't really find any physical evidence for a reason that he mutated, at least not with a cursory glance.

Sarah, standing up next to Miguel, looks over at him.  "Asked for help?  What do you mean?"

Several aerodynes approach and find places to set down, including American Freedom's aerodyne.  Medical, police, and fire workers all spill out of the vehicles, and begin picking through the wreckage.  The media seems to have made their way here as well.  Several reporters flock towards Cumulus, but a couple move towards Tyroc, as well, daring to come close to the unmoving giant.

"Tyroc," one says, microphone in hand, looking up to him as he floats over the huge body.  "Can you describe what happened here?  Would you consider Aegis' first mission to be a success?"

EMS workers tend to the wounded, focusing first on Misha, Neutron and Silvertip.  The paramedic that looks over Misha says, "Wow, that thing hit you and you're still standing?"  He looks back at the body of the giant and shudders.  "Here, lay down, I'll get a doctor over here."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 11, 2004)

Tyroc looks down at the reporters gathering and arches a disbelieving eyebrow at the reporter asking the questions.  Then he pointedly looks at the nearby destruction and off in the distance at the other section of downtown wrecked by the giant.  Then he lowers himself down.

"Let's see.  Baltimore's downtown core trashed.  American Freedom and most of Aegis need medical attention.  Who knows how many victims lying in the rubble in far more serious need of medical attention," he says without a smile.  "You're new to this reporting thing, right?  Because if not, you just raised the bar on stupid questions, son.  Now get back to the police line where you should be.  We need to help with search and rescue here and where this monster took out his earlier anger," Tyroc finishes.

Zipping over to Neutron, Tyroc liberates the AF communicator from him for the time being.  "Yo, Cumulous," he says into it.  "Since that thing isn't going to get up anytime soon, I'd like to take Sara, Aaron and Kiro to where this mess started to help the rescue teams out while the rest of Aegis help out here.  Guess that means you get to take care of the media.  Oh, I'll take Neutron too, now that he's waking up if he feels up to it, so we have some communication with you guys since he's giving me that 'what the hell are you doing with my communicator' look," he says lightly.

"Quit layin' around," he adds, poking Neutron.

_OOC:  If I'm not mistaken, the big guy leapt to another part of the city, so the original area of mass destruction is what I'm talking about.  If we need it to travel there quickly, I'll use extra effort to grant everyone that's coming without flight (within 40' radius), flight, though I doubt that will be needed._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah, standing up next to Miguel, looks over at him.  "Asked for help?  What do you mean?"




_Using your powers I got past the rage and I contacted something, what ever was left of his sanity more then likely. He asked for help, he was in a lot of pain and he said they did this and he couldn't stop it.

Someone did this to him on purpose... sounds familiar doesn't it, someone was using that poor bastard as a guinea pig. If we follow the trail back we could probably find out where he bust out from._

Miguel will get Tyroc's attention before he flies off and will tell him what he told Sarah


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> EMS workers tend to the wounded, focusing first on Misha, Neutron and Silvertip.  The paramedic that looks over Misha says, "Wow, that thing hit you and you're still standing?"  He looks back at the body of the giant and shudders.  "Here, lay down, I'll get a doctor over here."




Misha shrugs, "Tend to the others they are far worse off then me," he starts walking ignoring the suggestions of the EMS worker, making his way away from the spotlight.

_Damn it, dead... pisses me off, now I have to resort to good ol detective work..._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Rachel continues to track down every human scent that she is able to, widening her search area gradually as she goes along.  When she needs to, she shifts forms to her Were-beast state to shift Rubble as only an 8 foot tall mountain of muscle can.  She does her best to filter out the scent's of those already dead, but even those need to be dug up as well.

(Using the Detect People effect of Scent, DC 10, +8 due to wisdom and Super-senses)


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2004)

_We didn't win? The monster is dead, most of us are up and moving, none of Aegis or AF is dead...thanks for the morale boost. I'd like to see what your definition of winning is...

Oh, and once again Tyrone wants to wander off and leave me, Misha, and Rachael behind. Thanks,sir,_ Jennifer thinks as Tyrone answers the reporters' questions, putting her hands in her pockets. Noticing Misha begin to walk away, and not feeling like she can do much to assist the rescue effort, she jogs after him.

Hey, where are you going? she asks with a gentle smile. You know, you might want to get your injury looked at.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey, where are you going? she asks with a gentle smile. You know, you might want to get your injury looked at.




Misha pauses thinking, _If someone does not say anything positive this will be a media  circus… we have to stay upbeat despite the travails… damn it Tyrone… I am really beginning to dislike you._

Misha composes himself dusting off his trench coat, and pocketing his pistol, “How does my hair look, that good,” he fiddled with it some giving Jennifer a serious look, “time for me to do some damage control.  If the public is going to trust us they have to believe that we had the situation in full control.”

“Oh and thanks for the concern, I think I broke a rib, or three, and having children may be an issue down the road,” he jokes with his trademark smile.

Misha makes his way back to the reporter as Tyron leaves.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Tyroc," one says, microphone in hand, looking up to him as he floats over the huge body. "Can you describe what happened here? Would you consider Aegis' first mission to be a success?"






			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Let's see. Baltimore's downtown core trashed. American Freedom and most of Aegis need medical attention. Who knows how many victims lying in the rubble in far more serious need of medical attention," he says without a smile. "You're new to this reporting thing, right? Because if not, you just raised the bar on stupid questions, son. Now get back to the police line where you should be. We need to help with search and rescue here and where this monster took out his earlier anger," Tyroc finishes.




Misha stops the report with his smile and civil candor, although on the inside he was seething that he had to step in and try and play spin doctor.  He speaks, “Excuse me, I just…” he turns to see Tyrone leaving, “you need excuse Tyroc he is very focused and he wants nothing but the best for the team, events didn’t unfold as well as we had planned, but like any plan it rarely survives first contact with the enemy.”

Misha becomes more relaxed playing off his own grievous injuries, “I think in the big picture this dry run was a worst case scenario that could have been disastrous.  But Aegis and American Freedom rose to the challenge and we never gave up.  This situation although  far from a clean and perfect trial run, proves that we will defend the American people at any cost.  I personally consider this mission a success, we won, but any fight will have casualties, even freedom as they say is not free.”

Misha pauses not wanting to sound long-winded, “But Tyroc has a huge responsibility, and the responsibility is larger then just winning.  But that is Tyroc, he is the man we all want to be, and I hope you can excuse his words, we just put down one of the toughest elites I have ever seen.  We are just a little stressed.”

Misha cracks his trademark smile, “I hope I answered your question.”

_Diplomacy +14, use of Hero Point if normal roll is below 10._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2004)

The EMS worker tries to persist with Misha, but when it becomes apparent that he really doesn't want help, he moves off to find another victim in need.

Misha's Diplomacy roll: 19, rerolled, 34

The reporter looks more than a little put off by Tyroc's response, but says nothing in return.  He's quite pleased with what Misha has to say, however.  When Misha is done, he signals to his cameraman to cut and thanks Misha for answering with a smile.  "Thank God for you guys, or who knows what would have happened," he says as they leave.

"Oh, no, he actually asked for help?" Sarah says with concern.  "I wish there was something we could have done for him."  She pauses, thinking about what Miguel says.  "You actually think BioGen's behind this?  Bit of a stretch, don't you think?  ...hmm, or maybe not."

Looking over to Tyroc, she yells to him, "Take Miguel with you, he's still got my power.  I'm going to stay behind to help here, I was trained for this kind of thing."  She then moves off to help Rachel, who has a number of emergency workers following her, as she is proving quite proficient at finding the wounded.

Neutron does wake up, and at Tyroc's taunt, pushes the EMS workers away.  "Yeah, he's right, I'm fine.  I'm sure there are a lot of baselines that are in more need of help than me," he says, though he looks a little woozy as he stands.

"Gimmie that back," he says, taking the 2-piece communicator.  Reattaching the mic, he shows Tyroc the earpiece.  "See this part?  It goes in your ear...oh, wait, no, it goes in _my_ ear, not yours," he states, putting it back in his ear.

"If everyone's ready," he says, looking at Kiro, Aaron and Miguel, "we should take the aerodyne.  With the info from the news and the onboard maps, we can pinpoint the location of the diner much faster than wandering through all this debris."  He makes his way towards the aerodyne.  "Be back in a bit," he says to Cumulus, still surrounded by reporters.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2004)

Agreed. But maybe I should... Jennifer trails off as Misha walks away. _...go do that, while your life-threatening injuries are attended to,_ she finishes mentally. _But if you want to fall unconscious from blood loss while giving a press conference, just so you can upstage Tyrone, that's good too.

Good speech though._

We are also a little wounded, she adds to the end of Misha's speech. Perhaps we should seek medical attention. Please excuse Mr. Werner, she remarks, addressing the crowd of reporters. During the excitement of battle and the flow of adrenaline, one can often forget one's injuries.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Agreed. But maybe I should... Jennifer trails off as Misha walks away. _...go do that, while your life-threatening injuries are attended to,_ she finishes mentally. _But if you want to fall unconscious from blood loss while giving a press conference, just so you can upstage Tyrone, that's good too.
> 
> Good speech though._
> 
> We are also a little wounded, she adds to the end of Misha's speech. Perhaps we should seek medical attention. Please excuse Mr. Werner, she remarks, addressing the crowd of reporters. During the excitement of battle and the flow of adrenaline, one can often forget one's injuries.



 "Yeah, injuries..." Misha replies with a smirk as he finishes the interview... he collapses, "ouch..."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Rachel begins to get into a pattern with the rescue workers.  She sniffs out the living in her wolf form, despite the dust and smoke ticklng at her delicate nose.  When she finds someone, if the rescue workers can get to them,she points her nose and a forepaw at the rubble and lets the EMS workers get to the rescuing.  If not, she she simply swells ther werewolf form and moves moutains of rubble.  When she finds alittle boy crying, she nuzzles him with her soft fur and licks his face, trying to comfort him as only a friendly dog, or in this case, a wolf can.

Rachel will continue thesearch until Mishor one of the other's tells her its timeto go.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 12, 2004)

"Good lord, the high tech gizmos you kids use these days," Tyroc drawls to Neutron as Miguel flies up.  "Why, in my day, we'd just climb a tall tree and shout to each other."

He listens to Miguel, and the information he has about the behemoth's mind.  "Well heck, that does sound fam...," he says in the same drawl before clearing his throat.  "I mean, well heck, that does sound familiar," he says in his normal voice.  "Something to look into later, but first lets help with the rescue effort where this all started."

Tyroc calls Kiro and Aaron over.  "You two and Mimic, get yourselves into the Aerodyne.  And make sure Neutron doesn't keel over on the way.  He's swaying like a drunken sailor still," he says, patting Neutron on the shoulder.  "Sara, Jennifer, can you _please_ make sure Misha goes with EMS personel before he starts yakking blood on people."

Once on the Aerodyne, he turns to Miguel and Aaron.  "Aaron, you can fly amids the rubble in air form to find anyone trapped and hopefully Miguel can sense people as well.  Between the rest of us, we should be able clear away rubble and help free anyone trapped.  Maybe something at the diner will give us a clue as to how this started too, but I'm not holding my breath."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 13, 2004)

_Sounds good boss,_ Miguel tells him as he gets into the plane. Once he get to the first destroyed area he will help in the search and rescue.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyroc calls Kiro and Aaron over.  "You two and Mimic, get yourselves into the Aerodyne.  And make sure Neutron doesn't keel over on the way.  He's swaying like a drunken sailor still," he says, patting Neutron on the shoulder.




Dropping from the sky and landing near to Neutron, Aaron changes from flame to his much sturdier earthen form.  "C'mon old man," Aaron says with a rocky grin, "us whiper snappers will help you."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Once on the Aerodyne, he turns to Miguel and Aaron.  "Aaron, you can fly amids the rubble in air form to find anyone trapped."




"You got it bossman.  Unless it is airtight you can consider it searched.  I just hope everyone got out of range.  I don't think I would know what to do if I found someone under there."  Aaron states plainly as he nods towards the rapidly approaching epicenter of this nightmare.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 13, 2004)

The media people back off from Misha as he falls, and medical workers move in.  "Three broken ribs and looks like some slight internal bleeding," the doctor looking him over says.  "Normally, I'd like to bring you to the hospital, but your injuries aren't life threatening, and I'm afraid we're going to be tight on room as it is."

"It's alright, doctor.  We have nominal facilities back at Freedom Plaza in New York," Cumulus says as she comes by to check on Misha.  "We'll take good care of him."

"Alright, well we'll bandage you up, but no unecessary moving around, got that?" the doctor says back to Misha.

When the doctor is done with him, Cumulus takes his place and says with a stern smirk, "You heard him.  No macho crap.  Take it easy, we've got things under control here."

Sarah assists Rachel, telepathically with her searching, and telekinetically with her rescuing.  As the little boy is taken by a police officer, Sarah says to wolf-girl as they move to another pile of debris, "Look, I know you're not a big fan of the idea that Tyrone is our leader, but I think you need to give him a chance before dismissing him outright.  He's been at this game as long as Misha, he knows what he's doing.  Besides, if we're going to function well as a group, we need to be able to follow orders, right?"  Her tone isn't angry or condesending, just concerned.

*On the Aerodyne*
It only takes moments to reach your destination.  The street has been closed off and the area evacuated, so landing is not much of a problem.  As the group exits the aerodyne, they notice that this section of the city is not nearly as badly damaged as where they were.  In fact, the diner where it started looks like it only has some smashed furniture, a broken window and a hole in one of the walls.

"Well, no rubble to worry about here," Neutron says, looking around.  "So, what are we looking for?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The media people back off from Misha as he falls, and medical workers move in.  "Three broken ribs and looks like some slight internal bleeding," the doctor looking him over says.  "Normally, I'd like to bring you to the hospital, but your injuries aren't life threatening, and I'm afraid we're going to be tight on room as it is."




"Tell me something I don't know," Misha replies with a playful smile.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "It's alright, doctor.  We have nominal facilities back at Freedom Plaza in New York," Cumulus says as she comes by to check on Misha.  "We'll take good care of him."




Misha smiles but says nothing, sitting up slowly.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Alright, well we'll bandage you up, but no unecessary moving around, got that?" the doctor says back to Misha.
> 
> When the doctor is done with him, Cumulus takes his place and says with a stern smirk, "You heard him.  No macho crap.  Take it easy, we've got things under control here."




"Macho crap?  I am taking it easy, I just don't like being idle," Misha sighs, "besides you can do me a favor by telling me how Jennifer is."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2004)

Rachel looks up at Sarah curiously, her wolfmind couldn't really understand the question, she understood it, it was just so obvious to her that she didn't understand why Sarah was asking her.  She brushed her flank against Sarah's leg, trying to get the Telepath to read her thoughts.  It probably wouldn't be easy, wolves didn't think like humans, they thought with images, and rarely with words.

_I can follow orders,  but a pack leader is suppoused to represent the pack in all things._  All of her thoughts were expressed as images, without the words, so it might have been harder to understand the deluge of Images. _Tyrone, does not represent us very well at all, he speaks poorly, and that reflects on all of us._  How her wolfmind sent the thought of Tyrone, a complex and almost dizzying array of images and feelings, none of which were complimentary.  _He is pack leader, yet he speaks as a cub who doesn't know the proper words so he uses baby talk, If he cannot talk with respect, then we will all appear without respectful talking._  The idea she sent for respectful talking and baby talking were memories of Tyrone speaking slang.

_He has claimed to be a pack leader at his old pack, this Vangaurd Pack, but this pack did not hunt, not like we will.  It is not the same, he believes his accomplishments there mean we should not question him here.  He makes light of the pack's abilities, and he is unable to make the decisions he must.  We did not have a successful hunt here, if that giant two-leg had not died on his own, we would still be fighting, fighting and dieing.  The pack leader made no good decisions here,  he has only done what we are doing now as a lone wolf, a wolf without a pack.  Misha and Jennifer have both worked with packs in fights before._  The thought of Misha that she sent along was much more flattering then Tyrone's, and Jennifers only sligtly less so, they had both led packs, they were both able tomake decisions that Tyrone didn't seem to want to make, and Misha truly had the bearing of a pack leader.


----------

